# Poor Responders: Part 108



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*Happy Chatting Ladies
*      
          ​


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Sky. Hope you're doing ok. I think of you often. Morning all.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! Firstest! Damn Mal, you snuck in...


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning ladies just marking x


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hehe White Rabbits for me!! My luck's got to change at some point, so maybe it is today! Hi Mir


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi dear!

Yep, this is the day - seize it!


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all,

Oooh new thread just as I left the house.   

Back from hospital. Got huge cast removed and replaced with slipper cast, back in 2 weeks to hopefully have it taken off totally (I had to sweet talk the Dr as he wanted 3 weeks but we are off to Centreparcs in 2 weeks and want to be able to at least go in the pool or spa   )

calypso - some more      for you and your embryos.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Malini said:


> Thanks Sky. Hope you're doing ok. I think of you often. Morning all.


Ah thanks Malini.. I am doing ok, focused on going to college in September. Quite excited really!! Good luck with your cycle hun, I will have my fingers crossed for you.

Sending lots of love to all of you, I love reading this thread... Its like a big family full of chatty women, and of course the occasional man.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

bookmarking x


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Marking


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Sky xxx

Just marking for now, just got in from shopping and have a poorly little girl..see you wonders later xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just marking as LO is asleep so going to go and eat my lunch...


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all

Just marking, so I can keep up with you girls.

Also I managed a morning in work today so quite chuffed with myself.  I made my team some vanilla cups cakes and they loved them.  The only thing at work is they have changed the rules for annual leave, they now need 80 % cover all the time so it will be difficult to get time off.  They said I can have my days off for appointments and stuff cos its exceptional circumstances.  The only thing is if we do IVF again we didn't want to tell anyone (apart from you lot of course) cos don't want to jinx things.  This time for the scans and things I was just going to say I needed a day off for a delivery or something.  So will probably have to tell my team leader when I go for the appointments so I can get the time off but shes a bit of a blabber mouth so will probably let it slip.  Oh well will just have to wait and see what happens.  Maybe time it comes round again work will changed the leave back to 50% cover.

As always everyone take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Izz - Hope dh's bday is going well and you've put together an outfit you're happy with.

RC - Stomping is good for me, don't apologise, I look raving mad but it keeps me fit.

Natalie - Good for you on setting yourself smthg to look forward to. Hugs and thank you.

Pops - Poor babe, hope she feels better.

Hiya Beachy, that time of the week again already!

Driver - Good news on the lighter cast, less stomping!, why is it called a pot here?

Heaps - I think I failed to congratulate you on your forever home. So exciting. P must exude classiness despite the outfit 
(I'd get put next to the toilets!). Half way there - nerve wracking! - here's hoping.

Calypso - Hope today went ok and you too Ginger Baby.

That's me out of steam. All okay with me although nervous about tomorrow. Hugs for you Anne my cycling partner.

Malini xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Well done GB, our posts crossed. You've got the right attitude about the leave policy; you can't change it by worrying!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies   


Just marking for now apart from


Malini          for you sweetheart, with you all the way.


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Shortie. I'd rather go on a cruise with you then start injecting tomorrow but I am also grateful to have the chance. Hope you find a holiday wardrobe that makes you comfortable. Happy cruising.
X


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Will keep everything crossed that this is your time Mal hunny


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi all thanks popsi and mal  

Hi driver well back to the drawing boards for me they did not grow any further from yesterday... i did not think 8  would dwindle to 0 ahhh well just as well i did not pin my hopes out too much ...
im sorry its not the thing we want on here but time.. i have plenty at the moment to sit it out.
friend just came home with her baby so gonna see her tomorrow ... godparent already little me.. she is cute tho.
went to see robin hood and bought a sports bra gonna go running again and help my friend with her pony at the barns so that should keep me occupied until next time.

Thanks for all the well wishes and i will pop back on tonight once i finish watching the news oh how boring


----------



## veda (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello girls.

Not much happening with me so not posted much but have been keeping up to date with your news.

Rc and rh (and chip) i was so sad to hear ur news. I hope ur lovely mum will will be looking down on the chipsters big entrance into the world!! 
As for ur lady garden! Im a waxer and suggest a wax the week before or sugaring as more gentle. Take 2 paracetomol before as its a bit ouch. Paracetomol are very safe in advanced pregnancy. I also suggest a trim before u go so the hairs are shorter! However no one in the operating theatre will blink an eye at ur ladygarden unless you can plait it!!!

Driver although this was not the result we were all praying for you as you said u have your fabulous blasts on ice when your ready. I hope ur ok and am sending u a hug. Also for ur poor foot!!

Ali hugs for u too.... 

For all those cycling or about to start good luck! We need some positive luck on here soon!

Lv good luck on ur wedding day. I hope the sun shines for you!

Off to see satc 2 this weekend and cant wait!! Tickets booked! 


Veda

x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Calypso hunny so very very sorry for your news, It's so very hard to get to EC and Not ET, alot of us have experienced that and you are being so brave but we know how difficult it is, so KNOW that we are all here for you! sending you the biggest hugs in the world        

Take time and be gentle with yourself xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Calypso hunny im so sorry darling        


Mal      


Hi purps and veda   


Am trying to keep up with the thread now


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey  shorts sweetie, when you off cruising? Lucky buggar!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Calypso so sorry  i like your positive thinking though re time on your side as that is a real positive side


xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Sh*t I'm mad for you Calypso. That's such a horrible outcome. I am so, so sorry. Pls read www.ivfauthority.com and see what he says about Menopur (when you're ready). I've had zero fert before and it knocked me for six. Was this ICSI? I should know that, sorry. And I so hope some news come thru about your bro soon.

Thank you Purple.

Hi Veda.

Dinner burning ... Malini xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Purps we go next thursday hunny. I know i am lucky and i do feel lucky in the fact that we can get away to enable me to try and get through how crap i still feel, i still havent cried properly yet   I feel bittersweet hunny and so so sad still, but i'll get there with the help of you lot of lovely girlies


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Shorts hun you deserve this holiday, and I know going on holiday does not take the pain away of the horrid luck you've had recently, but hopefully it will give you and S time alone together away from neighbours, cafe etc to just reflect on what has been and prepare you for the next step in the journey! Just make sure you have lot's of lovely times together, will be thinking of you both sending lot's of love and hugs and hunny the tears and emotions will come when it's time. sometimes when we have so much other stuff going on like you have recently our bodies/emotions just carry on on autopilot for a while xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmmmm neighbours    One of neighbours works for us on friday together with a friend of a friend (who has become quite a good friend). Apparantly our neighbour would like to know how we can afford to go on a cruise, but cant afford to pay them any more money      Cheeky fcuker       Luckily me mate told me what she said, so im really gonna wind her up tomorrow that we might be getting a new car, moving house, booking a cruise next year etc etc, that'll wind the bitter cow right up. She has never had 2 pennies to rub together to hear her talk, but can afford to send golden boy (her son) on skiing trip with the school, and again on holiday with his friends this year. Feel like telling her if u dont wanna do it for what we can afford to pay you then FCUK OFF       Obviously this is casual work (ifswim   )


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Well maybe wait till after your trip so you can at least show off your tan and photo's     

then tell her to do one, I'm sure you could get other casual staff, honestly with 'friends' like that who needs bloody enemies xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

I know hunny, this is the neighbour who has become really pally with the [email protected] over the road who let himself into our house    He has gone round telling the rest of the neighbours he is never coming into our house again as i have been "sharp" with him 3 or 4 times now. Well if thats the case then why did he come round to our house on that satday when we got a bfn.    Why did he try to come through the front door, and when it was locked ring the doorbell    And why when the door wasnt answered did he   let himself in through the back gate and into our house     Becos he's a nosey fcuker thats why     To then go and tell the neighbours it hasnt worked is bad enough, but to then tell a pack of lies in my book is unforgivable. And tbh too right he's never coming in our fcuking house again, i'll knock the fcuker out      His wife bless her has been lovely, she has been over for a coffee and even came to clothes show with us last night, but norris hasnt been discussed.  She has told him that he caught me on the wrong day at the wrong time, too right he did thats wy we locked the front door thinking people would respect our privacy, perhaps he thought he was so special it didnt mean him      Anyway rant over


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Calypso - I am so gutted for you this evening, you are sounding very brave but please do take time to grieve for what is not to be, you are right and you do have time on your side (I hadn't noticed how amazingly young you are, you lucky thing) I know Malini asked but was it ICSI? Did they have any answers for you today or will you have to wait for your follow up. Sending you huge hugs and love.     Also noticed you have had zero fert before, did they give you any reasons for that last time?


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Rant away Shorts sweetie I just giggle everytime I see his name   

Driver hunny glad you got a smaller cast today sweetie, still thinking of you and sending you     too xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Purps - thanks hun, feels much better with a smaller cast, I can cope with 2 weeks as long as it isn't the 3 months I had last year   , what a nice round number you have left to go..... 100 days....., double digits from tomorrow


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

God didn't even notice, but yes seems to be going quickly now. Hope the next two weeks flies by for you hunny xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Evening lovely ladies    

Laura - how do you find time to bake and be supermum to the Chippers - I am so impressed.      

Louise  - see you later!!   

IzziLu - thanks for the lady garden advice - I didn't realise painkillers were needed though - my bic is looking more likely.     

Beachy - we have had sunshine too, it makes such a difference.   

Driver -    at the Back Up Plan - glad that you have a lighter cast on. Which centreparcs are you off to?   

Anne - treat and wax      I worry about you at times   - you must be so brave.   

Sky - thanks for our new thread - what are you hoping to do at college?   

Malini - here's hoping the     do the trick. I'm glad the stomping helps and sending you so much           for tomorrow.   

Mir - lovely to see you - how's everything with you? Are you OK?   

Heaps - sorry that you are missing DH- how long is he away for? Will he be back by the end of the 2ww? Sending you loads of          

Popsi - really hope your princess gets better soon.   

Ginger - I'm so glad that work was OK today - those vanilla cup cakes sound gorgeous. I still think if one person knows what you are going through at work, it can really help - especially if they are aware why you need time off.   

Calypso - I am in awe of your positivity   - but please allow yourself time to kick the proverbial cat as well   

Veda - lovely to see you again and thanks for your kind words   . I'm beginning to think I might wimp out of this waxing - at the moment I'm more nervous of it that the c-section.       

Zahida, Purps, Zuri - hope you've had good days.   

Shortie - sorry your other neighbour is also being a pain in the  - I really hope you have a wonderful time and chill out on your cruise.   

Love and       to everyone.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Ah Calypso - so sorry about your embies not making it.  Life is so unfair sometimes.     .  Chin and we are all hear for.

RC - I imagine that compared to childbirth waxing would be a walk in the park   

Ginger glad to hear work was ok.  I agree with RC as long as your manager knows about future treatment then it will be easier to take time off.  

Shortie n- take a deep breath, I did enjoy your rants tho   

Driver - glad to hear you are more mobile

Malini, Heaps      

LV - not long till you are missus

Hi to everyone else.

AFM had a long day at work, piece of kit i was using didn't want to work.  Got it going just before 6.... Off to pack for Athens, shouldn't need much as it is sunny and 30C woop woop.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

calypso.. so sorry honey.. its horrible when this happens    

shorts... your ranting is making me laugh lol.. sorry i know how annoying it has been for you and downright out of bl00dy order too.. but your renditions of it make me laugh. and love the Norris lol ... oh remember to leave the space in your case for me sweets xxxx

purps... hiya sweetie.. hope your ok and start taking it easy soon xx

anne.. how is the DR going honey xxx

lv.. good luck for Saturday it really will be the best day of your life enjoy it xx

malini.. good luck for tomorrow honey xx

RC and RH.. how are you both, your in my thoughts at this difficult time xxx

Laura...baking !! your amazing lady xx

Beachy...hope you had a nice day xx

driver... woo hoo to the smaller cast and couple of weeks off work .. then hopefully fully fit xxx

mir, heaps, iz,Zahiday and all you wonderful wonderful ladies     

all good here except for colds and coughs !!  Mums leg still not better, waiting for results on mew swabs done, they say dont worry, but I do BIG TIME !! dont think this stupid weather is helping.. MOnday in pool all day and fan on at night.. tonight cuddled under a blanket !!! WTF is all that about hey !... meeting some friends from work for lunch tomorrow so me and my princess will do a bit of retail therapy first then off the some lush pub grub for us then !! .. cant wait for BH weekend for DH to be here we miss him when he is workin    

love to you all xxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

hi all  

not stopping long as have felt yucky all day and off to bed soon - just wanted to say sorry to Calypso Sky re embies not progressing - big   

I am going to put the list up but am sure some of it will be wrong, please let me know any errors! 

hope you all have a great bank holiday weekend 

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

* TEAM PR *   * PR Ladies awaiting next treatment: * * CathB * contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol following new funding, or possibly donor eggs? potential polyp to sort first * Jo McMillan * 1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner while on list for DE from CRM and the recipient of a free OE cycle at the Lister in 2010 - first scan/consult 14/05/10 * Leola7 * 3rd IVF/ICSI - due to start late March/April 2010 (2nd IVF - February 2010 - cancelled due to low AFC  ) * Mag108 * 2nd IVF cycle due to start soon - flying to Athens for LIT first ??/01/10 - (had natural surprise BFP - August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/miscarriage  ) * Malini * 5th IVF - Sher in LV - start June 2010 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - SP - Immunes tested - NK+ in cycle, APAs+ - Sher in LV - January 2010 - 8 eggs/5 mature/4 fertilised - 2 blasts (1 expanding) - tested positive but low HCG levels - hb at 7w scan - no heartbeat at 9w scan - MMC 8w4d  ) * SJC * currently on pill before round 5 following negative 4th cycle - SP - Lister - February 2008 * Swinny * 4th ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - May 2010 (following natural surprise BFP 14/08/09 - mmc 27/08/09  ) Immunes tests showed v. high NK Cells and v. low LAD results so will need IVIG and LIT, starting in March 2010 * PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment: * * Anne G * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 10th, 2010 - currently downregging (following 2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation  ) * Heaps * 4th IVF - May/June 2010 - currently stimming - EC ??/05/10 * Sa11en (Sonia) * 1st IVF - LP - April/May 2010 - currently stimming - EC 10/05/10 * Team PR members currently on 2 week wait: * *Terry * 13th IVF - this time natural, with intralipids - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - testing ??/??/10 * Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * * AnnaofCumberland * 3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - tested positive 27/11/09 but biochemical  * Beachgirl * 3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  * Coco Ruby * 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage  * Elinor * 3 more IUIs following 6th IVF - SP - January '09 which was biochemical - then BFP 25 July. Miscarried 3 Sept - lost baby at 10wks+2  - now waiting for egg donor * Inconceivable * 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  * Jameson777 * 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - 12w scan showed heartbeat but sadly miscarried  * Lincs Jax * 9th IVF - 3 eggs/3 fertilised - 2 embies transferred 28/3/10 - tested positive - heartbeat seen at scan 04/05/10 but not at scan 12/05/10  (following testing with the Beer centre after 8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy) * Minttuw * 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - miscarried 08/09/09  * Pesca * BFP on 3rd DIUI (following 1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation) miscarried at week 14 on 21/08/09  * Pinkcarys * 2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  * Sheldon * Natural surprise BFP in January 2009 but miscarried in February 2009 (following negative 2nd ICSI cycle - LP - Norway - October 200  * Sobroody1 (Anna) * 3rd IVF - February 2010 - flew to Athens for LIT first - 3 eggs/2 fertilised - tested positive 01/03/10 but biochemical  * Tracymohair * 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  * Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * * AbbyCarter * 4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  * Alegria * 4th IVF - Feb/Mar '09 @ Jinemed, IVF (SP) - no eggs at EC, ovulated too early!? Still had an IUI on same day as a back-up but tested negative  * Ali27 * 2nd IVF (this time going it alone after relationship ended) - Lister - 1 egg/1 g1 embie - tested negative 24/05/10  * Ally1973 * 3rd IVF - SP - Lister - September 2009 - cancelled due to no response  now hoping for a natural miracle now (with immunes tx?) * Almond * 2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - zero fertilisation  * Angel555 * 5th IVF - January 2010 - tested negative  * Bankie * 5th IVF - Lister - full immune treatment - November 2009 - tested negative  * BDP (Becca - Ally's sister) * 2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response  * Bobbi3 * 1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  - now awaiting IUI December 2009? * Bunjy * 4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  * Calypso-sky * 3rd IVF - May 2010 - EC 25/05/10 - 8 eggs/2 fertilised - failed to grow so no ET  (2nd IVF April 2010 - failed fertilisation  ) * ClaireP * 6th ICSI - Ceram Marbella - March 09 - tested negative  * Donkey * 5th IVF with LIT, Intralipids/IVIG, steroids, clexane, aspirin - currently stimming - EC 14/04/10 - 4 eggs - no fertilisation  * Dimsum * 4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  * Driver 225 * 3rd ICSI, this time a tandem OE/DE cycle at Jinemed/Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 - EC 09/05/10 - OE 1 egg/DE 12 eggs 1 & 10 fertilised - ET 15/05/10 - 1 OE blast (8 DE blast frozen) - tested negative  * Emmachoc * Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  * Fishface * 2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  * Jal * 5th ICSI - Lister - February/March 2010 - EC 08/03/10 - 11 follies/10 eggs/6 fertilised - tested negative 23/03/10  * Jan27 (Cheryl) * 2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Jerseyspuds * 2nd IVF - with OE - March/April '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  * Jnr * 4th IVF - October 2009 - tested negative  * Kazzie40 * 4th IVF (this time tandem OE/DE cycle at Dogus, Cyprus - April 2010 - EC 03/04/10 - 11 eggs/10 fertilised (1 OE/9 DE) - PGD then ET - tested negative 17/04/10  (Immunes tested by Dr.Gorgy 08/09: High NK Cells, TNF and MTHFR pos so need Pred, 5mg FA, Clexane, BA, Cyclogest, Intralipids, Humira & IVIg) * Ladyverte * 4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  * Latestarter * 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  - FET (November 09) BFN -  * Lilacbunnikins * 1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  * Lins1982 * Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  * Littleareca * 4th ICSI - October 2009 - tested negative 18/11/09  * Little M * 5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  * Louises104 * 2nd IUI - April 2010 - basted 24/04/10 - tested negative 09/05/10  (following 2nd IVF - February 2010 - poor response/converted to IUI - tested negative 18/02/10  ) * Merse1 * FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08 * Moth * 1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  * Natasha15 * 3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  Moved to ARGC - immune issues diagnosed * Nicki70 * 3rd ICSI - LP - February/March '10 - tested negative 10/03/10  * Nixf01 (Paris Nix) * 8th IVF ARGC with immune tx via Dr Gorgy - March/April 2010 - 9 eggs/3 embies transferred 10/04/10 - tested negative 22/04/10  * Nova * 3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  now considering adoption * PamLS * 4th ICSI - Lister - 7 eggs/2 mature but didn't fertilise  (3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but early miscarriage at 5 weeks  ) * Pixie75 * 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - May 2009 - microflare protocol - 2 eggs/1 embie transferred - tested negative  * Rachel (Moderator) * Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  * Rose39 * 4th ICSI - September 2009 - tested negative  hoping to fit in another tx before Christmas * Rupee100 * 3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  * Saffa77 * 2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  Immune tests - will be on Intralipid, Prednisalone, clexane, gestone, folic acid & aspirin for next cycle in Jan/Feb 2010 * Sammeee * 3rd IVF - SP - EC 26/1/10 - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 2 transferred - tested negative 08/02/10  * Shelly38 * 4th IVF (this time with ICSI, 2nd full DE cycle) - Reprofit - August 2009 - 2 blasts transferred - tested negative  - now investigating immunes tx * Shortie (Kate) * 3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - March 2010 - 13 eggs/11 mature/8 fertilised - blastocyst transfer 03/04/10 - tested negative  - 2 frosties * Siheilwli * 4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  - FET January 2010 following Humira * Sweetpea74 * 2nd IVF for surrogacy, this time with cousin - 4 eggs - 3 embies fertilised - cousin's ET of 1 remaining embie 25/09/09 - tested negative 09/10/09  * Swinz (SarahSwin) * 2nd IVF - SP - December 2008 - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  Currently looking at trying Clomid (which responded well to before) and Menopur mix IVF before moving onto ED in Europe *Trolley * 2nd IVF - March 2010 - SP - 4 eggs/3 fertilised/3 transferred - tested negative 14/04/10  * TracyM * 1st Donor Embryo cycle - Reprofit - March 2009 (following 3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative) tested negative  * Tropifruiti * 3rd ICSI - SP - January 2010 - 2 eggs - 1 fertilised/transferred - tested negative  * Veda * 3rd IVF, this time with ICSI - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - EC 28/01/10 - 14 eggs/8 suitable for ICSI/3 fertilised - tested negative  * Vonnie15 * 3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  * PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on: * * Francie * Good Luck    * Lollipop (Gabrielle) * Good Luck    * PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process: * *[br]Linziloo * Approved as adopter -  - now awaiting matching - Good Luck    * Rachel78 * Focusing on adoption following 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  - Good Luck    * Sonia7 * Enquired about Adoption - 27th April 2009 (following 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  ) - Good Luck    * Wing Wing * Awaiting adoption home visit - Luxembourg - Spring 2010 (following 3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertilise  ) - Good Luck    * PR Ladies with bumps*   * Bonchance *  on 3rd IVF, this time with DE - June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Boppet *  on 1st ICSI - Lister - July 2009 - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/10 * Carole69 *  on 6th(?) ICSI, (2nd(?) with DE) - November 2009 - tested positive 12/11/09 - first scan ??/??/09 * Cath J *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - following miscarried natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF January 2009 - due 09/12/09 * Elsbelle *  on 3rd IVF (2nd using DE) - Serum, Athens - ET 7th July - twin girls! - due ??/??/09 * Emak * 3rd IVF - Lister - LP -  Jan/Feb 20010 - 3 eggs collected/2 fertilised & transferred - first scan ??/??/10 * Hazelnut *  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - due December 2009 * HunyB *  on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised - 2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09 * Jeza * 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 * Lightweight *  on 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) - first scan ??/??/09 * MillyFlower *  on 4th IVF cycle - tested 01/08/09 - one ectopic but other in uterus survived - due ??/??/10 * PaulB & his DW Jennig *  - natural surprise! due ??/05/10 - also has  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 * Peewee55 *  on 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - hopefully January 2010, Dogus Cyprus (following natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - inoperable heart defect identified by tests, termination at 17 weeks, late September 2009  ) - first scan ??/??/10 * Purple72 *  - natural surprise! tested positive 01/01/10 (following 4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs/2 embies transferred - BFN) - next scan 09/02/10 * Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *  on 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 - 3 blasts transferred (+ 3 frosties) - 1 heartbeat detected - due 06/07/10 * Silverglitter *  on 4th ICSI - April '09 - twin boys! - c-section booked for 04/01/10 * SiobhanG *  - natural surprise! tested positive 05/04/10 - first scan ??/??/10 (following DHEA after last IVF only produced one egg/BFN) * WishyWashy *  - natural surprise! (following 2nd IVF converted to IUI - BFN 27/12/09) - identical twins! due 31/10/10 * Zuri *  on 2nd IVF - Switzerland - EC 21/03/10 - 6 eggs - 2 embies transferred - tested positive in hospital while suffering from OHSS - first scan 12/04/10 * PR Ladies with babies *   *
Abdncarol *  Eva Florence Jane - born September 30th 2009 after 2nd IVF *
Ali May *  Luke Benjamin - born 30/06/09 - after 2nd IVF * Babyspoons/Spoony *  Aarron - born 20/03/10 after 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies *
Beans33 *  Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *
Be Lucky (Bernie) *  born October 2009 after natural surprise BFP! February 2009 (had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs) *
Bugle *  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed * Bugle *  Bethany - born April 11th 2010 - after 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 *
Button76 *  Isla Sian and  Alex Sam - born March 2nd 2009 - after 1st IVF - UCH *
Droogie (Heather) *  Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts *
SpecialK *  Neve and  Olivia born October 23rd 2009 after 2nd ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI *
TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969) *  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008 *
Emmachoc *  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle * Hayleigh *  Hayden - born December 18th 2009 - after 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 *
Jojotall *  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP *
Juicy *  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *
Kitykat *  Rosie - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC *
Lainey-Lou *  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus *
Laurab *  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed *
LittleJenny *  Montgomery Mylor John Beames born January 7th 2010 after natural surprise BFP May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) *
LittleJenny's sister, Kate *  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *
Matchbox *  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *
Miranda7 *  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed *
Missyg *  Sonny - born December 16th 2009 - after surprise natural BFP (on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected) - immunes with Dr Gorgy *
Nikki2008 *  Alexander - born February 18th 2010 after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *
Nicky W *  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *
Nicky W *  Sophie Elizabeth - born January 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! *
Odette *  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *
Ophelia *  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *
PaulB & his DW Jennig *  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 *
Paw *  Tilly and  Scout born at 31 weeks following 3rd IVF (was triplets but one m/c) - November 2008 *
Pin *  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF *
Pin *  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *
Popsi *  name TBC - approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - met her forever baby 03/02/10 *
Roozie *  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH *
Sam22 *  name TBC born February 12th 2010, after natural surprise in June 2009! (after AMH 0.1ngL (0.7pmol), day 3 FSH 42 - 1st IVF April '09 (Lister) was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months) immune tx with Dr Gorgy *
Snic *  Jemima born August 4th 2009 after 4th ICSI November 2008 - SP - 9 follies, 9 eggs, 2x8 cell embies, 3 frosties! *
Stephjoy *  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie *
Suzie W *  Daniel born January 7th 2010 - after 2nd IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula transferred *
When Will It Happen? *  name TBC born March 21st 2009 - after 1st ICSI


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the List steph sweetie hope you feel better soon

LV just 2 more sleeps sweetie, thinking of you and praying for a wonderful day you deserve on Saturday xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oooo yes lv hope everything goes to plan on saturday for you, hope the sun shines and you have a truly magical day.      


Steph hope u feel better soon sweetie       


Popsi hope ur moms leg starts healing soon hunny      Please feel free to keep the coughs and colds over there     


Zahida loads of vest tops shorts and sun cream then aye?     


**** y you amaze me with your personals im so crap at them.    Thinking of you darling hope u are as ok as can be


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Think i went a bit overboard with the    there    but who cares, you all deserve em


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Calypso - so so  sorry. Thats really tough


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just popping by to say hi to everyone.  Will read back now.  Work is mad so not had chance to get on here properly xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Driver forgot to send u some some      hunny, so here they are         Hope the plaster comes off soon.  Thanx for the info ref monsoon, m ging down the mezza the weekend so will be sure to have a look       


Ali        hugs for you too sweetheart       hope u will stay posting on here      


Off to bed now, have to be up at stooooopid oclock in the morning, still only 3 and half working days till my jollies     well 4 actually but not counting wednesday morning as will be doing f all


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Apologies for my crap memory - so tired tonight!!

Steph - thanks for updating the list   

Vena - hello!   

Calypso - I am so sorry.  That sucks.  It must seem totally sureal at the moment but you sound like you have got a great attitude about it all.  You are a spring chicken so have time on your side!!    

Shortie - wish i was coming too   

Driver - I am sorry there was no miracle twist for either of us.    Good news about the cast.  

Love to everyone.....I cant remember any more!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh, Lady V - meant to say a big thank you for all the info on immunes (at the end of the last thread).  You may not post again this side of your wedding so will pm you too.


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Evening all

LV hope you get this in time but just wanted to send you all my love for the big day XXXXXXXX

Driver - so sorry honey xxxx 

Calypso xxxxx really cross for u too. Xxx

Anne n shorts xxx thinking of you both - can imagine how you are feeling excited and scared and everything xxx 

Hiya izzi mal rc lj Ali and all you wonderful ladies 

Not much to report here - chilling as much as poss !! Xxxxxx


Spuds
xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi girls

Just popping on to say hello

Calypso and Driver  

Driver - Hope you got my text chick and I am so so sorry 

LV - Have a fabooooolous day on Saturday 

Heaps - No idea now when I'll be off out to Cyprus. Got to get this bl**dy C cleared, which may be clear next month or could take a few more months of harsh antiB's...god only knows  Just trying to stay  and roll with the punches at the mo!! Holiday really helped.

LW - Hey hun yep finished this lot of antib's, had my hysto (mild D&C) two weeks ago and then went on my jollies to chill for a bit. Now just waiting for the 6 weeks after to re-test!

Hope everyone is ok, I haven't got a cat in hells chance of catching up for 2 weeks worth of posts so won't even try 

Love and big huggles to all my lovely PR's

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Just want to wish LV good luck and have a fantastic day tomorrow - don't get too drunk and savour every minute of it  xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Rural Chick said:


> Sky - thanks for our new thread - what are you hoping to do at college?
> 
> sy  sy xxxx


Thats ok RC, my pleasure  . I hope your doing ok, and getting a bit excited about your little one arriving. It must be very hard at the moment, lots of    
I am doing a diplomia in healthcare, its a years course.  Then in September 2011 I am hoping to go to Uni to train as a midwife. I am very excited about it. I know a bit strange for someone who is barren  But I have always wanted to be a midwife and put it off because of our infertility. But now I am ready to move on and concerntrate on me and DH.  Take care.

Calypso ~ I am so very sorry hun. 

Driver ~ Oh hun, I am sorry for your BFN... Doesnt get any easier, does it! Take care and concerntrate on your little frosties. I am sure with 8 your'll get at least 3 goes. 

Ali ~ Hi hun, I'm sorry for you BFN as well. Have you spoken to the Lister yet?? Will you try again??

Sorry for gatecrashing ladies.  
Love to all
Natalie xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ladies hello and sorry I went missing from yesterday, don't you just had it when work gets in the way of  FFing      

Oh Calypso- I am gutted for you hun, really am. As Purps said theres' a few of us that have had non ferts (check my sig) and it hurts so badly. Only words I can offer are look after yourself, treat yourself, let yourself grieve and don't do anything that you don't want to. sorry lovely       

heaps- Some     for you too Mrs. When is hubby home?
xxx

Mal- Wishing you so much luck for today and this cycle. My gorgeous cycle buddy /  buddie   
 

GB- Well done at work yesterday love   

Hi lovely Sarah   

Steph- Hun, sorry you're feeling ill love   

Pops- How's P today?  glad your mom is getting better    

Shorts- 6 sleeps to go love     

 y -   

Hi Nat   

Purps- Hi love   

Love to all

I am feeling even more surreal today girls and so       for no reason.
Cried in Morrisons last night while I was oggling a beautiful little baby boy at the till   . I kept having to put my head down cos the tears were spilling down my face.
Whats all that about then eh     

Thank F it's Friday eh
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Boooo, J's last day at work is Friday 11th June
We were hoping for 2 weeks after we came back from Cyprus


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

good luck for this next cycle malini x


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi all 
Mal and Driver no it was not ICSI  just normal fert . would that have made any difference?

one more sleep LV       
managed to fix my pc i love pcs such a geek the sound was off and i fixed it.. dh another uber geek could not fix it   
hahahha so proud just sent him a text.

love it shortie you make me crack up your neighbours should not only star in corra but cranford as well they are hilarious      ..

Thanks purps im feeling better now but got mega tmi (loo problems) was to go to work this morning can't see sorting isa's out then running for the loo yucky .

Ohh Anne       they seem to appear when u don't want them to lil mites..  

Goodluck Sky im dumb thought peeps were refering to me ooh hecks good luck with ur course thats a very caring role ur taking up and hope u get pleasure from it     .
Hi Swinney and Spuds   
Mags im feeling much better than yesterday thank alot i think im mad anyway how are you ?

Zahida enjoy greece loads of sunshine for yah and greeky stuff to eat       ..

HI stephjoy thank you its mean so much to me  u girls on here   no one knows except u guys hubby and my boss at work who is lovely    ..
Morning Zuri   ..
kisses and hugs mwuahhhhh


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Anne -    think the tears may be those drugs starting to get into your system and sending your hormones a bit whacky    big boo to Jas getting his finish date, really hope he finds something quickly when you get back.   

Mal - I wish you all the luck and love in the world for this cycle, I know you think you are not in the best place for this right now but I do truly believe that positivity has no effect on TX (I have been uber positive before and had worse outcomes than on a TX where I was convinced it wouldn;t work from day 1)

LV - I hope the sun shines, your dress sparkles and your husband dazzles on your special day. Savour every second as it passes in a flash and before you blink you will be saying goodnight to all your lovely guests.   

Calypso - How are you feeling this morning, I hope you are being looked after and pampered.   (just seen your post), with zero fert (twice?) I would be asking why they didn't do ICSI (ask if you don't know why I would say this) 

Ali - How are you doing? Do you have plans for next steps or is it too soon?

Steph - Thanks for the update, your latest photos of Vivvy are absolutely adorable. When you do the next one can you move me back up to the waiting to start, will hopefully get details of when we can go back for FET soon.   

Popsi - Hope you had a peaceful night and princess is feeling better?

Shortie - Hope you have a fantastic holiday, you truly deserve it.

Anna(SB) - You must be due back soon, hope you are tanned and relaxed and had a fab time.

Laura - Where's my cakes? Loving the photos from your day out as well.

Swinny - Welcome home, glad you had a good holiday, got your drugs in my fridge (Mum spotted them yesterday and I got the 3rd degree   )

Heaps - Sorry you are missing P, hope he is due home soon.     

RC - Hope you and family are OK, thinking of you loads at this difficult time.   

Veda - Lovely to hear from you.   

Love to everyone this fine sunny Friday, what plans do you all have for the BH weekend?      I think we will be trying to get our garden back, it looks like day of the triffids out there we were only gone 2 weeks it looks like 2 months, done 1 hr of weeding so far and come in for a rest.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks AM


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls,


Agh... went on works drinks last night... such a bad idea! Feel like poo this morning!


Nat - Oh I did one of those health courses when I first left school, really enjoyed it... is it one with lots of placements?


Mal -   


Anne -   Soon people will be oggling your beautiful bubba.   


Swins - Welcome back.


Rc - When is the funeral my lovely.    


Calypso - I'm so very sorry sweetie.    


thats all I can manage... off to eat more toast!


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

nothing laura     
ooh Anne sorry about you J loosing his job thats all u need right now     

driver i seem to initiate everything they are one trick ponies and don't seem eager beaver to try anything without me asking  might consider going abroad next time 4th go i think im mad


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh Calypso, I'm so sorry to hear your news, I know only too well the pain of not making it to ET and think you're seeming very brave about it all, sounds like moving clinics could be the best option for you      

Mal - wishing you all the luck in the world as you kick off today and over the coming weeks        DH had a lovely B-day btw, thanks for asking, and the restaurant was gorgeous     

Driver - hope you get some news on your FET soon, waiting is soooo frustrating    Glad you're in a lighter cast now, must make life a lot easier, but gardening? Too much effort with a fractured foot!    

Anne - emotions getting the better of you sweetie?    hormones!    

Heaps - hope DH is not gone too long, lucky b*g*er for getting upgraded   

GB - well done for getting through your first day back, hope the time off works out for future tx   

Popsi - Princess still poorly, it seems to be hanging around poor mite    hugs for her, you and your Mum     

RC - how're you and RH doing?    

Shortie - less than a week to go till your cruise    Bet you'll get great pleasure in hoofing your neighbour out when the time comes   

Zuri - when's your 12w scan due, must be coming up soon?   

Purps - looking forward to your bridesmaid duties at the weekend?   

Zahida - have great fun in all that heat at the weekend    Not jealous at all seeing as we're forecast for rain and more rain here!   

Swinny - good to 'see' you back, hope you had a great time   

Spuds - hope you're enjoyin' jus' chillin'   

LV - don't think you're checking in anymore before the big day, but thinking of you and hoping it's fabulous daahhling   

  Beachy, Mir, Veda, Mags, Ali, Aoc, Laura, Jo, Steph, Louise, Leola and everyone else I've missed   

Love to you all and hope everyone has a wonderful weekend   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Izz- VERY emotional hun
Going for a meal tonight at J's friends - now , I've only met him an his wife 3 times and not seen them for 2 years! It's so rare for hubby to do much for himself SO, I said yeah, let's go ..that was Tuesday....today, the strange way I'm feeling I'm now worried about losing the polt /throwing up after tea/ being a general miserable cow / and of course I'm gonna have to do my injection through the evening SO, hubby has told his mate we're going through IVF so to just bear with us.
I just didn't want to come acros as rude - they don't know the ins n outs of course.   

xxx


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Ohh Anne, that's a really difficult situation to be in    Really hope they're understanding people (probably are if they're friends of Jas 'cos he sounds lovely   ) and that the evening goes as smoothly as possible - you never know maybe a bit of distraction for an evening might help


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

they are nice defo but I was trying to limit the amount of people we were telling but then hubby needs his friends to talk to as well
xx
how are youi?
x


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm fine thanks Anne, just waiting for AF so I can have some up-to-date day 3s to send to Romina at Jinny then hopefully we'll be under way next month. Just feels like a bit of a waiting game at the mo    

I know what you mean about not wanting to tell people, it's really difficult to strike a balance, but at least if you don't see these people too often they're unlikely to be banging your door down in a few weeks time (or worse - letting themselves in, poor Shortie!) wanting to know how you got on and you'll be able to let them know your good news in your own time


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiya All

Calypso I have replied on the Gatehaead thread but thought I would reply on here to.  Just wanted to say again how very sorry I am.  It just sucks.  You are being very brave but remember don't keep it all in and if you need a good cry and a shout, let it all out.

Thinking of you.

Take care

Ginger baby


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Heaps, I'm with you on the fairy dust - have a lovely time in Arran hun   

Hi GB, how're you doin' today?   

I xXx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi everyone

Just wonder Malini.  Where are you having your treatment and also wanted to wish you luck.

Ginger Baby


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiya

Izzilu I am doing fine today, been in work this morning and then I had a pub lunch with my mam.  We had a nice glass of wine.  I thought bugger it, might as well.  Then when we went to leave the pub these young lads about 20 said oh are you not stopping, stay out with us.  My mam maybe be 60 but think the lads quite liked her     .  Then we had a nice walk home.  Like I really hate my job, wish I could just work mornings all the time but will be back full time on Tuesday but not thinking about it.

Going to have a few friends down tomorrow to watch Euro vision song contest.  I know I am sad and a little   but I think Euro Vision rocks and is funny.  We should all watch it.  It will cheer us all up !!!

How are you ?  Has the ***** AF turned up yet ?

Take care Ginger Baby


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

GB, Eurovision party sounds like great fun      

  is due Monday/Tuesday, hoping she doesn't come any sooner or it'll be difficult to arrange day 3 tests it bein' a bank holiday n'all!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hiya ladies   


Hope everyone is looking forward to the bank holiday weekend, just hope it stays nice and sunny   


GB scottie loves eurovision too    we are over at my bf's tomorrow night and he thinks he's going to be able to watch it there    


Back later ladies to catch up.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening all   


I have just had the best bath ever    loads of soapy suds with the whirpool going    


Spuds - nice to know ur having a chilling time hunny.    Hope theres loads of alcohol involved in it    


Malini hope ur ok today sweetheart, must be a very strange time for you, but im with you all the way    


Anne - its a very weird time hunny, as i said to you the other day its like ur almost detached somehow. U will get there hunny, and i really hope with all my heart and soul its a big at fcuking bfp for you        


Swinny helllooooooo hunny, glad to have you back     


**** y hope ur ok as can be sweetheart, thinking of you loads and hoping u have loads of support      


Driver how on earth are u managing to weed with a plaster on ur foot      


Calypso hope ur ok sweetheart     thinking of you    


Izzi doubt if norris will ever let himself in again    hope af turns up for you hunny     


Heaps have a lovely time in arran darling     


Laura glad ur throat is better enjoy ur chinese    


LV have posted on ur ********, txtd u and spoke to you, but just wanted to say again hope you have the most magical day of your life tomorrow sweetheart.  It really does pass in a flash and hope you manage to enjoy every minute of it     


Hello popsi purps miranda veda  tracey zahida ginger ali mags aofc lousie steph leola natalie lj and everyone else.


We have been really lazy tonight and have ordered chip shop delivery for tea. Worked my little size 2's off at the cafe today and am truly knackered.  Anyone up for a **/ff party let me know an i'll be there    


P.S. have put the feelers out to scottie tonight ref fostering.  Its something i've always been interested in doing (dont know why) but just have. We will see


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

*woooooohooooo i managed some personals, im sooooooo proud*!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a quickie post as our princess is not settling too good and i am on my own so may have to dash off .. bless she is coughing and full of cold xx

shorts... WOW fostering is I am sure such a rewarding job, it takes a magical person to do it, which you are so you should be fine     i could not say goodbye to them xxx .. but if you want it follow your heart they need foster carers so badly honey xxx

love to everyone.. going to make a quick something to eat now while missy is a little quiet xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Popsi i know hunny thats what scottie says.    But to give a child a safe haven or a home in time of need, even if its only for one night or a week or two would mean such a lot to me, would feel like i am helping a child. Does that make sense    Its hard to explain why i favour it over fostering tbh, cos i just really dont know.


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

im on here shortie lurvely lady ..
    
just went to see my frens baby she looks like a lil elf and soo cute feelin much better now it did help i was a bit worried i wud cry when i saw her but omg she is wonderful i stole some of her talc as i was sweaty from cycling    down my chebs      

ps i found my brother he is safe going home to his son's first birthday party tomorrow ahh nice one .. my dad phoned and gave me the message albeit he was stoned out of his face sorry really he was has been since he was 12  
Hi Popsi    sending goodluck  and vicks rubbies to ur lil princess ..

izzi " we are flying the flag all over the world , flying the flag for youuuuu " two years back classic.. I love icelands song proper clubby tune ... the rest moving butterflies and hotpants .. girls dressed as trees and crazy presenters ace .. cycled to Lidl for some popcorn and german wine liframilch     .. and some carlsberg with a dash of lemon and some olives representing greece   
Hi Ginger watching it with u virtually   

Hey Heaps thanks chicken where is that place ? i have consulted a few of the ladies on here re jinny so see what happens when rowina gets back to me 
Thanks RC , Driver, laura and Anne G for ur tips           ..


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

shorts...makes perfect sense to me darling .. exactly what i say your a very special person xxx make some enquiries honey see what it brings, follow your heart  xxx...there is a wonderful lady on here Suzie who fosters she is amazing (but modest and wont admit to that lol) xx

calypso.. thanks for the vic rubs honey i have just plastered her feet in it now xx xhope your ok honey xxxx

i am having a teeny tiny bottle of lager at the moment to wind down xxx anyone joining me xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Popsi memememememe im joining you!        Could you please do me favour    Could you pm suzie for me and ask her to pm me so that i can get some info on how things work       Cheeky i know    


Hiya Calypso phew so pleased you managed to contact ur brother, i panic when i cant get hold of mine and he only lives 2 miles away.


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

friday night has started gonna have a bad head  first in months


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh yes cal friday night has started, am already on my 4th lager, will swop to jd in a mo otherwise will be weeeeeeeeing alllllll night


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

cant be having that i have been doing the other thingey wid co amoxiclav got em from docs to stop my belly exploding like last time     
Hi shortie did i read u were contemplating some sort of fostering? was not sure ..
i totally understand  i wud do it as well the council here have loads of mixed kids they want to unite with a good home .. in my case


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

yeh cal something i've always been interested in, tho scottie not so much as he's worried about my heart being broken by having child go home/onto be adopted.  But to me you would go into fostering with a different frame of mind as opposed to adopting    To foster a child to me, is just to help a child in a time of need, respite for parents, or something perhaps not so nice. Its to give a child a safe place, some support, some care, and to see that child ok till things are better and they are able to return home or go to a forever family. Its hard hun, cos i dont think im gonna be up for anymore tx after my frosties, im just too old, too tired, too emotionally worn out by it all.    I dunno we just gotta wait and see what happens.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

shorts... will do honey xxx... your not cheeky at all !! xxx glad I am not partying alone xx

calypso... sorry missed the post about your brother.. oh thats FAB news.. deserves a drink to celebrate i think    

then we have to have a drink to toast LV

then another for Anne and Mal ....

then another lol !!!!... (i wont be honestly lol !! one or two is my limit with the baby on my own lol)


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

I totally agree with u shortie thats the one of the best options .. one of my dearest friends adopted a brother and sister toddler  cuz their evil mother kept  a frozen loaf of bread on the floor and went out and left them  to this day they love cold bread and they are 7 and 5 they are lovely .. she has helped me along as she knows how it feels to want something and not get it... dont give up hope shortie you never know .. you have such a strong heart...

Popsi don't offer my dad any drinks     nor my brother they can drink till the cows come home rum nasty bad heed rum urgghh the thoughts the memories of illness on  a  beach ooh dizziness overtakes me imagine fireflies in the background chirping and uve got 24 mitres to walk home and fall in the bushes in the dark covered in moths and dog lickin u the next day 
ooh im such a drama queen


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hehe! I like this drinking on my behalf.

Shortie - You'd make an amazing fosterer and your attitude sounds exactly right. Enjoy your wknd.

Popsi - Hello. Sorry Princess is still not herself.

Calypso - Oh brave you for visiting your friend's baby. So pleased about your bro.

Ginger Baby - I am cycling at Sirm in Las Vegas. LV is there in July and Almond goes to their NYC branch in the Summer.

LV - Special night tonight. Thinking of you.

Izz - Glad you had a good time with hubby.

Anne - It is tough all of this emotionally. Hugs my buddy.

Today has been full of distractions and I just did my inj and thought, 'This may be my chance.' I'll try to keep that thinking up because there's no comfort in thinking otherwise.

Enjoy your party and happy wknd to all,

Malini xx


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

cheers to LV HIP HIP HOORAHHHHHH 

ANNE HIP HIP HOORAHHHHHHHHH      we love uuuuuuu

Malini viva las vegas where dreams come through


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mal hunny im          my little fat **** off for you.       Just keep up with the daily distractions     


Cal oooo must empty my glass ready for the next one


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol..calypso... i thought me and shortie were the worse on here !!! now you come along and are leading us astray LOL


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

what shall it be shortie im going on the russian standard or maybe smart price standard    ..me thinks russian as not soo bad heed wid proper voddie and a lil cranberry juicey wuicey


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Russian cal       me and popsi and p1ssheads


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

ahh popsi ive missed being sectioned too many times lucky escape dh in next room pretending to be  something else a fit warrior on call of duty with grenades and rpg and his own helicopter with totally killed before he is killed stacking up and the noise is grating ... so i said last year buy me a pc or else i will hold ransom urs so he did ... lil one from pc world 
I talk pants i must go out more... last time i went out saw a man steal from the indian's at 2am in the morning he sneaked two not one but two tiger beers and put em in his pocket when i asked him he said shut up and shoved me i was sober as well....
this was in whickham posh but don't move there full of pretendies and tiger beer thieves


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

This was last saturday not the middle ages not as if he was stealing for his family ..just for him in front of the telly to watch and drink i hope he choked


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just joining the party for a quickie...been baking all night for our dinner party tomorrow..madew strawberry and white chocolate cheesecakes and lemon possets...


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Can I join you gals - sounds like you're havin a reet ol laff!      

Absolutely delighted that your brother has turned up Calypso, must be such a relief   Will bear in mind your advise about Whickham, wouldn't want to bump into any Tiger Beer thieves     

Hiya Shortie, you still on the JDs? Wow, I reckon you're really brave to consider fostering but I think it's a great idea - good luck with the investigations    

Evening Popsi, how did your little Princess take to having her feet smeared with Vicks bless her   

Hiya Mal, glad to hear a wee bit of positivity is creeping in         

Mmm Beachy, sounds yummy      We've just had a huge curry with all the trimmings and you've gone and made me feel hungry again   

I'm just coming to the end of my second large glass of red and wondering what I can raid the drinks cupboard for next, think there may be some Vodka but a bit short on mixers and not sure I can take Vodka on its own bleurgghhhhhh, very bad planning for a Friday night   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Izz im only on my dirst jd, fell asleep didnt i, its an age thing    Hmmmm brave or stupid i dunno which      


Beachy those puddings sound scrumptuous


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Hmm Shortie and there's me thinking you're a party animal       No not stupid, I think it sounds like a wonderful thing to do and you've obviously given it some serious thought, hope Scottie comes round to the idea    Better get started on the second JD or is it too late now?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh no izzi im having a 2nd wind must've been that power nap had


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Hehe power naps rule, you go girl!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all   


Sounds like you lot had a laugh last night     


Shorts - 5 sleeps to gooooooo!!!!!
Thanks for your lovely words   


Hw you feeling Mal?   


Cal- So pleased your brother is ok, thank god   


Hope LV has the most magical day girls   


Well, I think my TV is ffffd- it won't switch on and I'm        , was trying to watch some of my s hit before the boys got in-  going up Merry Hill shopping with Ryan cos he's seen some super trendy shoes that he's been savign for and wants me to take him to get em.
Now, it'd be rude of me not to have a little look for myself too   


Everyone ok?
xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Have just skim read over a weeks worth of posts so apologies if I don't mention everyone! 

RC - I was so so very sorry to hear about your dear Mum      I am sure my dear Dad (who we lost when I was little) will be showing your Mum around and she will be looking down on the three of you. 

Drive and Ali - I was so sad to hear your news...so blinkin unfair     

Re hidden C, there is loads of info under the greek boards 'is testing for hidden C in menstrual blood the answer' or something like that. Women with C HAVE had healthy babies..but they seem to have been much younger (ie 20's)....unfortunatley hidden C effects older ladies more as it can cause scarring and older ladies are more likley to have raised TFN alpha...Agate explains it really well. 
Its cheap to diagnose and treat BUT becuase its a resistant infection can take more than one course of antib's to treat. Someone has  just cited an example of a lady who had 11 IVF bfns, was diagnosed and treated for hidden C, got a bfp with her next ivf and held onto it. 
Is it really the cause of all my problems (hidden  c can cause multiple mc's or repeated bfn's)? God only knows BUT I am covering all my bases. I was on antib's for 4 weeks (from ov) with my longest lasting pg...don't belive it was a coincidence. 

Calyspo - so sorry, that is as hard if not harder than a bfn     

Mal - try to stay +ive, if you can't I will be for you!            

Shortie - a good holiday is what you need   

Anne - not long now! 

LW - shouldn't you be taking it easy now? 

Purps - hope you are feeling well

Almond - saw your wedding pics for the 1st time on ** before I left...you looked stunning! 

LV HAPPY wedding day! Hope the weather is better in your neck of the woods! Sure it will be magical regardless        

Jo - congtrats on your engagment! How lovely!   


Love to everyone I haven't mentioned     

Missed you all...forgot my itouch so no web access.

Got back in the early hours from egypt. We had a fab relaxing holiday. It was sooo hot, but lovely. I am nicely bronzed. Drank too much and ate very well. Even ate lobster twice!We had a lovely candle lit meal on the beach on our last night which was great. 
Flight back was a mare. A 3 year old was sat behing me...threw tantrums, high pitched screaming for 3 of the 5 hour flight. Kept kicking the back of my chair (thomas cook...smallest seats and leg room in the world   ) On around the 30th kick I turned round and asked the mum if she could stop her frpom kicking. She said 'She's tired'....no sorry nothing! Then she said 'stop now your making the lady cross' FFsake how about, don't do that you are hurting the ladies back     Then the old woman next to me started talking to me and told me (out of the blue) about how her daughter had x6 failed ivf's then got pg naturally. I just said 'that's nice' and stared at my book. If I was her daughter i would be so hacked off. If my mother discussed my if issues with anyone I would have fit!

The garden has gone mad in the past week. My veggie garden has come to life and wysteria, oriental poppies, peonies, aliums, foxgloves, honeysuckle and even some roses are out    I love our garden this time of year.  

Anyhoo collected pupster from kennels...he was so happy to see us (as we were him). All 35 kilos is now on my lap! Go to go, have stacks of washing, housework, shopping to get through. 

AF is due late next week...will be retesting for hidden C and praying I don't need another round of antib's.

Love to you all 

Anna x


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Morning Gang

Well I was feeling a bit sorry for myself this morning so went for a run and feel alot better.  My friends are coming down tonight for euro vision.  Got wine and beer in the fridge.  Oh how I have missed pinot ****** (not sure if I have spelt that right) and beer.  Also getting my hair cut today at hair dressers.  My hair is a right mess, bloody IVF drugs and stress make it fall out !!!

Calpyso How you doing today flower ?  You are so strong,  I really am in awe of you.  My DH likes them bloody computer games.  Drives me   but he has some head phones that I make him wear so it blocks the sound out !!  I am making chocolate brownies for the euro vision party !!!

Anne G I cried in Morrisons last week.  Morrisons must be where all the cute babies hang out.  Hope you are doing okay today.

LV Hope you are having a fabulous wedding day.

Izzilu My AF arrived the Saturday before the last bank holiday and I was in a proper panic all weekend.  It was bloody early !!! I rang the clinic first thing Tuesday and they fitted me in that afternoon.

Shortie Euro vision rocks.  I like the Greek entry.  Omppah    . The men are well fit !!!  Think our entry is crap, its like a bad Rick Ashley song     

Malini Viva las Vegas.  Hope it all goes well.

Right off for a shower now, a bit sweaty after my run.  Then will make chocolate brownies and then off to get my hair cut, then tidy house for party later.  Busy, Busy, day

Hope everyone is well.

As always take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Quick hello to everyone!

So Broody - welcome back!  Glad you had a wonderful holiday - sounded perfect.  Thanks too for the Hidden C info xx

Just off to buy some new shoes for this evening.

Ali xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Ginger baby - welcome!    I have had a lot of hair loss too, but found taking B & D Vitamins has really helped.

Is eurovision tonight? I love it, saddo that I am   

Hi Ali


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

Glad you had a fab holiday sobroody lovely lady welcome back

Hi Ginger enjoy eurovision ive told you im dislexic so my spelling is bad don't know if i spelt pinot grigio right first time or the german thing liframilch i guess i could spell check before i write it down but everyone knows what i mean   

Anne I would as well get a nice one for the football if you like footie a nice telly flat screen on the wall result....

beachgirl that sounds like lush baking yummy yum 

Izzi i missed u last night got told to go to bed was actually hanging off the chair ...   
popsi and shortie u girls up yet... i had work this morning kept thinking of not going in ... ahh its quiet here in cloudy newcastle..

Good morning Driver how is your leg coming on ? do you have to take anti swelling meds to make the swelling go down?
HI laura and RC ,
Good morning Mal , tracey and purpsy fraggles and zahida hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
lots of love 
cal...


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Afternoon Gals,

Sorry I missed you last night Calypso - you don't sound like the kind of gal who goes to bed when she's told - you must've been ready     

Hi Anna, nice to 'see' you back and sounds like you had a wonderful time, nicely bronzed and lobster...... twice       me jealous? nahh! Your garden is sounding like paradise too, you obviously have very green fingers    Good luck for the re-test   

Glad you feel better for a run GB.    Wine, beer and Chocolate Brownies sounds like a great party to me!   

 Ali, where you off to this evening?

Anne sweetie     for a f**ked TV - hope the retail therapy helps!   

Think I've got a f**ked car    It overheated last weekend so took it into the dealers on Tuesday, they tested it and couldn't find anything wrong with it so put it down to hot weather and not keeping an eye on the coolant level    Collected it Wednesday and it did it again yesterday on the way home, less than 200 miles since I collected it    Phoned the dealers this morning and they're now saying don't drive it till they can see it but they haven't got a loan car for me at the mo so I'm carless for the forseeable future - I usually do about 500 miles a week - don't know how I'm going to cope   

Sorry for the moan   

Love to everyone    

IzziLu xXx


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Izz they should give u a car bleeding men  .. what do they expect you to do until then ?
is the weather nice where u are?


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Happy Bank Holiday Wkend girls


And Happy Eurovision 


I am soooo sad - have just done a score chart in excel and e mailed family insisting they fill it out lol


Have fun


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Still out shopping girls - bought a lovely dress in. River Island £29.99...got to the till and girl says "£15 please" RESULT!!!! I paid , kept my trap shut and ran  
TV fine- I just needed to switch it off at the wall but my short arms wouldn't reach so had to wait for hubs to get home  
xxxx

welcome back Anna  

izz-   for your fcuked up car xx

xxxxxx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

I've not been reading...struggling with the demons again but I wanted to send everyone lots of love.  I'll be back soon.

donkey
xxxxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Donks - sending you some of these     


Euro girls - Greece got my vote so far 


Spuds
x


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All

How are you all this evening ?

Watching Euro Vision.  Had beer and wine so far and feel a little woozy.  Not had a proper drink in ages.  I am a light weight !!!

Calypso Chocolate brownies are going down well.

Spuds I am doing score cards too.  Euro vision needs to be done properly     

Anne G I bought a new dress today.  DH made me.  He said you deserve something nice and said I looked really good in it  Bless him.

Izlu Garages suck !!!

Donkey Sorry you are struggling.  We all have crap days.  Sometimes I really hate the world and think everyone is better off than me.  Hope you turn a corner soon.

As always take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Spuds just though I would say ompah     Them greek men are quite fit.  Quite like the Belgium one too !!!


Ginger Baby


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Ginger ) Ooompa indeedy )


Ukraine has made we want to reach for the razor blades lol !!


Hiya Calypso - am with you on the vino   


Look out here comes France !!


Spuds
xx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiya All

Spuds Bloody France was awful !!!  Think DH is drunk he keeps saying euro vision is so short, they rush it too much and all 40 should be played in the final.  He liked Ukraine.  Think it was more to do with the see through outfit.  Mind you I did really like her boots.

Like Romania song.  Like the womans outfit !!!

Ginger Baby


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya GB )


Oops - I really liked France    maybe its the plonk lol - I agree with your dh though they should do all 40 cos then you see the really bad ones too lol


ps - my dh liked Ukraines outfit too !!! - flippin ec Russia    


Spuds
xx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Spuds step away from the alcohol.  France.  You are    .  You have made me   

Oh Armenia on next with Apricot stone.  Apricots must be popular in Armenia !!!!!

I don't know why more people don't watch euro vision.  Its like X factor with lots of crap songs and mad outfits.  Whats not to like !!!!


Ginger Baby


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

DH just said he would give Armenia 1      


Spuds  
xx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Spuds Don't get it whats so special about flipping apricots.

Like the german entry.  DH thinks shes quite foxy and quirky so hes voting for her.  I like the song.  Been dancing around the living room to it with my pet rabbit Harry     .  Bless him hes so tame.  Lets me do anything with him.

Ginger Baby


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Evening Spuds and GB, lol at your running commentry   

We watched a bit and I'm on the vino but sorry Spuds France just did it for us, couldn't take any more and had to turn over, watching CSI instead! Missed Greece, must have switched on just after that one - damn    Might follow you gals updates just for a laff     Loving the spreadsheet idea    Glad the brownies are going down well GB   

Donks          sweetie


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Ginger lol at you dancing with your rabbit   


My cat just accidentally voted for Germany by walking over the computer and entering 888 out of 10 !! ??!!


Hiya Izzilu xxxx come n join in )


(DH just used the lords name in vain at Israel !!)


Spuds
xx
xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL ... just heard Israel !!! WTF !!


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Ali - can't take credit for all of it, the owner two owners back did much of the fantastic planting. I added aliums last year and they look fab

Izzi - oh dear last time that happened to me it was an engine problem

Anne - result! 

Ginger baby - bless your dh! 

Donks   

Spuds   

Calyspos   

Only watched up to Irleand..taping the rest as dh and I are catching up with stuff on the planner, including lost! 

I got a pair of orange birkenstocks at tk maxx today (£18 down from £35)...don't really need them but they are good fertility colour, need to build more orange into my wardrobe! 

Anna x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Helloooo Pops n Sobroody


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Spuds, don't think our cats are hot at maths either!   

Hiya Popsi   

Evening Anna - love bargains, 'specially orange ones


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Spuds Cats are supposed to be mystical.  Maybe its a sign.  Germany to win    

DH is drunk hes singing along to Denmarks song !!!!

My rabbit Harry is the best rabbit ever.  Hes a house rabbit.  He lets me cuddle him and rock him like a baby and when I am upset jumps on the sofa and licks my face.

Izzilu come and join the euor party !!!

Its all over now, time to vote !!!  

WTF: Spain singing again whats that all about !!!

Ginger baby


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Sobroody1  Like the orange.  Only I can't wear orange.  Clashes with my ginger hair     

Hairdresseer did wonders with my hair today.  She asked about my IVF and when I told I have had a failed attempt and thats why my hair was in bad condition she gave me a free hair conditioning treatment.  Shes such a sweetie !

Ginger Baby


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

GB - orange undies are the way to go!    What a lovely hairdresser    Can't believe it's all over already    Saw the summary though (flicked over in the break)


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Izzilu and Spuds can't believe euro is all over.

In our house hold we have voted for Germany, Belgium, Greece, Portugal, Greece and Ukraine.

Oh I feel wozey pinot Gingo hmm lovely, lovely wine.  Will not be saying this tomorrow when my head hurts.  But sod it, had a bad couple of weeks deserve to let my hair down !!

Whos got your vote spuds ?  Not France NOOOOO !!!!

Ginger Baby


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Just watching the dancing round europe - Graham loves it! hehehe


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Izzilu Yeah I love i !!!!  The outfits are funny !!!  That old lady in france made me    

Ginger Baby


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

It's good entertainment that's for sure!  Ooh the votes are starting now this could take a while!


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Izzzilu This is where it get interesting and all the eastern block countries vote for one another.  OMG I sound like Terry Worgan lol !!!

Spuds who got your vote then !!!

Ginger baby


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Might have to call it a night now, voting is just too slow, will find out what happened in the morning!   

Hope one of your faves wins GB   

Nitey nite everyone       

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiya

Night. Night Izzilu hope you get your car sorted.  Sleep tight.

I am going to carry watching euro vision and carry on with the wine.  Sore head for me tomorrow me thinks !!!!

Take Care

Ginger baby


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

GB - I dont belive it !!! Germany !!!!! Arghhhhh - so my cat was right with her voting !! I was wrong with France and the UK came last - blimey !!!


Am off to lick my wounds and get my cat to put a lottery ticket on    


Gnight Eurovisioners 


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies   


Not posted all day sorry    Tried to go to merry hell but place was gridlocked so went to oldbury instead    Been over at my bf's tonight and just come home. Am totally p1ssed now so will say hello and goodnight in the same post.


Hello girls   


Goodnight my darlings catch u all tomorrow when hopefully the sun will be shining again


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

two words
APRICOT STONE WTF!!! had to stay up had a leak in my kitchen area how bizarre plumber arrives at 11.45 and fixes it job  done.. i have current acc  with freebies i thought were useless until now ....
apricot stone what next robotic butterflies and helmet crops ohh they were there too ... i liked iceland..

hi ginger glad your in good spirits free anything is good

jersey u shud enter ur cat into telepathy tv call it meow live get it " me owe u live loads of money from catty ooh.
Hi izzu sorry i missed the party plumber was late

good night beautiful ladies


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Just whizzed through my recording of eurovision...can't belive gb came last, wasn't great, but certainly not the worst..europe really hate us! 
Germany weren't bad though...thought she sounded a bit like Diana Vickers.

Cried my eyes out over the ending of Lost last night! 

Calypso - glad your leak is fixed.


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Missed the Eurovision party last night!  Was flicking between that and Britains Got Talent.  Exciting tv week coming up with BGT finals and Corrie specials!  Hope there aren't too many sore heads this morning   


Donkey -    We will still all be here for you when you are ready


Anne - I love an unexpected bargain!  I am off to do some very limited holiday shopping today.  As DH told me yesterday, this will be an 'austerity holiday' as we have the Lister consult when we get back so hoping for similar bargains.


Ali - did you get new shoes?


Anna - glad you had a good holiday - sounded lovely.  One of my pet hates is children kicking seats, don't think I would have been as patient as you.


Malini - thinking of you   


Shortie - I think your rationale for fostering sounds like a really sound and caring idea.


Heaps - hope Arran is not too cold and blustery!


Hugs to everyone else.


AFM - Pleased that I got a peak on my CFM on day 16 this month, which is great, as its usually day 21.  Hope that means the Clomid is doing its work.  Can anyone remind me whether I should go for progesterone bloods on day 21 or 7 dpo?  DH wants to go and fly his kite this morning!  He has had it for a year and never flown it before, so not sure how successful he will be....


Louise x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies.....I've changed my name.....it's me Anne   

Louise- I'm gonna be BGT'd and Corried out of it by the end of the week    xx

I didn't watch Euro, I just couldnt do it 

Everyone ok?
xxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all from sunny Athens

made it despite strikes and volcanic ash.....

want to thank everyone on the running commentary for the Eurovision   

Hope you are all well and the weather has improved on the UK


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ladies- my voice has gone again in the last hour- I had a HUGE cough and god knows whats happened but I can barely speak again


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies   


Woooooohoooooo the sunshines back.

         at ur eurovision party last night.


Managed to get to merry hell today and am all sorted for my jollies.


Annasob good to have you back sweetheart      Defo get the orange shoes, i have bought an orange cotton kaftan type top thingy in bright orange     


Anne (Little Me) love the new name      


Izzi, ginger, and jersey, hope ur hangovers were not too bad this morning       


Hello to all the other gorgeous ladies.       Am about to take lewis over the field for his daily sniffathon, then we are off for some late lunch/early tea out somewhere


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Girls

Am a terrrible lurker and wanted to ask

where do you get your DHEA?

Am back on the IF wagon again.... 

Pxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh PeeWee I am so so sorry     I can't believe how brave you are soldiering on so soon    I get the micronised DHEA for DHEA.com.

Hey Little Me - You are just trying to confuse your very blonde friend now with this name change    How you feeling my lovely? Bet Jase thinks he's gone deaf   

Shortie - Yey for Jollies. Hope you and Scott have a fabbbboooolous time   

Donkey - Just sent you a PM. Hope you are ok     

Izzi, ginger, and jersey I am with you on the bad head   

RC - How's our little bump? xx

Well it's been serious talks in the Swinny household this weekend. We have come very close this past month to splitting up. Had a big talk yesterday and we've both realised that we do still really love each other and that we both still really want to carry on with all of this. It's just been such a hard year and the strain is starting to show on our relationship. Yesterday although there was a lot of crying (and talk of Paul moving out) we sat (all day long) and really talked to each other and we've been closer now than we have been in over a year. Fingers crossed things will start to look up for us    

Off to see a medium on Wednesday night so lets see what he tells me.

Hope you are all having a lovely bank holiday and the weather is good wherever you are on our fair isle.

Love
Sarah xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah     glad you're both ok x

Peewee


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Peewee - so sad to read your news, I have already posted on the jinny thread to you. I got my DHEA from the same place as Swiiny.

Swinny - huge    for you and Paul, I have to admit that DH and I are also struggling at the moment, he has not taken this last failure well at all and is very very angry and not sure he wants to go back for our frosties. Here for you if you want / need to talk.   

I've just made chocolate muffins for DH for our 3rd Wedding anniversary tomorrow (can't go out shopping as can't drive, so he asked me to bake him something nice and he is chocoholic), do you think he will notice if there are only 11 when he gets home from work, I feel the need to quality test them


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

AM     let me know if you fancy coffee one night this week? x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies!


I can't read back because we are flying on our honeymoon tonight and I've not even finished packing yet but I just wanted to thank you all sooooooo much for your lovely messages and well wishes on here, ** and texts. We had the most amazing day ever, ever, ever! I loved every second of it, I'm welling up just thinking about it again now. 


I'm sorry I've not responded to those of you that texted me but my iphone has completely died on me and I need a replacement, no chance of getting to an Apple store before 5pm this evening though so big snogs to you all, didn't want you to think I was being rude.


I hope you're all well and will catch up with you all again in a couple of weeks.


Lots of love 


LadyV xxxx


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks girls - can't remember the dose? Is 75 mg day?

Not bravery, desperation....


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

DRIVER225 said:


> do you think he will notice if there are only 11 when he gets home from work, I feel the need to quality test them


yummy, do you think he would notice if there were only 10 left........  

Peewee - 75mg per day (3 x 25mg tablets) 

Beachie - sent you a PM


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Driver. Have ordered it. You never know......


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Peewee - I'm so devastated for you, I cant believe you have lost another little one. I'm so sorry.  All my love and hugs are heading your way. XXX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

PW more   words fail me  

AM_I'm getting nervous/ terrified  about my trip- big time  
not the way I'm sure I should be feeling with less than 2 weeks till travel
xxxx
happy baking xx

lv so glad ur day was perfect xxxx

Sarah- so glad u n mr swinny have sorted lots out  

hi laura xx


hi beachy xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Peewee - am so, so sad to read that you have lost another precious baby, I can't believe how cruel life is at times   So very sorry hon - sending you huge


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LV, so so pleased you had a lovely day..enjoy the start of the rest of your life x


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All

Boy was I ill yesterday.  My body just can't handle alcohol anymore.  I was sick twice yesterday.  Had to lay on the sofa feeling very sorry for myself while DH laughed at me !!! As my mam would say drinking too much wine is not big and it is not clever     

Been out for a drive today and then came back and tidied the house, very boring.  Got my first full day at work tomorrow so not looking forward to that and then my follow up appointment at Gateshead on Wednesday.  Just hope they give me some positive news.  To honest I am bloody terrified its going to be crap news, cos we have one more NHS funded go and then we will have to save up to pay.  Its all getting a little bit too scary but as DH keeps saying no point worrying cos nothing we can do until we see them on Wednesday.  I will probably post tomorrow with a list of questions I am going to ask at follow up and hopefully you guys can tell me if I have missed anything.

Peewee I know I have not spoken to you on here before but just thought I would say I am so sorry things have not worked out for you.  Fingers crossed that you fair better next time.  Sending you loads of     

Driver I always test my cakes usually eat one hot of the oven just to check it is cooked and then usually have another one when they are cool cos you have got to make sure they taste nice     

Lady Vert Glad you has a good day.  Enjoy your honeymoon.

Spuds Hope you have recovered from Euro vision

Little Me Hope your cough clears soon

Calypso How are doing today my darling, glad your leak is sorted

Shortie, Zahidu, Izzlu and everybody else enjoy the rest of bank holiday Monday.

As always take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Ginger Baby    have decided to give up alcohol    really bad hangover today - have been in bed all day watching back to back episodes of desperate housewives      so you have my sympathy and I agree with your Mam  ps Eurovision can't even begin to think about it - we was robbed lol xx


LV - soooooo pleased to hear from you and that you had a good day      




Loads of love to all 


xxxx
Spuds


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bonjour les filles

it's been a long time but I couldn't stay away any longer, I missed my PR buddies too much and there've been a shedload of posts since I last popped in here so would anybody care to update me? Pretty please?

Although update or not I can see that 

Peewee needs some massive               I am so sorry honey   I know now is probably not the time, but have you had/considered immune treatment

LV had a lovely time  so pleased for ya honey, I always smile when I think of my wedding day it was fab!

And that a certain poo-obsessed young lady has changed her username (Ha! Didn't think you'd fool me that easily didja "little me"    )


xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Evening lovely ladies    

PeeWee - I have also replied on the Jinny thread, but just wanted to send you loads of            .  I am so sorry for you - look after yourself.    

Spuds and Ginger - sorry about the hurty heads - I did have a chuckle at the parting going on on Friday and Saturday.    

LV (or should that be LR now!!) Happy Honeymoon - so glad you had a lovely day on Saturday     

Driver - those chocolate Muffins sound scrummy - I think 10 is a good number to have left!!    

Swinny - sorry that things haven't been easy for you and Paul, but so glad things are sorted now    

Louises - from memory progesterone should be 7 days after ov. Hope the kite flying went well.    

Sobroody - so glad you had a lovely holiday. I hate it when kids kick my chair and give them my worst teacher stare which often reduces them to tears.      

Donkey     hope you're enjoying half term.

Malini - hope all is going well so far - sending you loads of                

Heaps and Tracey - loads of           for you too.       

Sky -     for wanting to be a midwife - I really hope it won't be too upsetting for you - I met a midwife in the maternity ward recently who had IF and m/c s and she said although it was really hard, it was also really rewarding especially when she met other ladies who had been through IF. I'm sure you'll be brilliant.    

Siobhan and Wishy - hope both of you and your bumps are well - please let us know how you're getting on.    

Nix - lovely to have you back - we've missed you     

   to Beachy, Steph,  Little Me, Laura, Shortie, Zahida, Calypso, IzziLu, Popsi, Ali, Mag,  Zuri, Purps, Jo, Veda, Mir, Leola, Pix and anyone who I've missed - it's not deliberate, I promise.    

Love and         to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Peewee - I am so so sorry       

Louise - I had blood progesterone test on cd 21 when on clomid, might have had one earlier too

RC - how are you, has your placenta shifted at all? 

Driver - happy anniversary! 

LV - glad it went well. Enjoy the honeymoon, look foward to seeing the piccies! 

Swinny -     

Anne   

Shortie - I did buy them! Forgot to say your employee should find another job if she's not happy with her pay...there would be pleanty willing to take her place...and as for commenting on you taking a holiday      f'ing, flippin cheek! 

Little Jenny - forgot to say I hope your return to work has gone smoothly, seems like only yesterday you were pg!   

Hi Nix   

Evening Ginger Baby, Zahida, Beachey, Spuds, Calypso, Purps at all 

Held a boozy dinner party last night, feeling a little delicate! 
Anna x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies   


Anne sorry i missed u earlier hunny, will call u tomorrow evening.  Oh and yes its perfectly natural to be this terrified      


Peewee oh darling im so sorry to hear ur news       


Swinny really hope u and paul can get through this sweetheart     


**** y cant wait to meet chip      


Annasob im still trying to find shosies for holiday    cant find any adult styles in size 2 in shops and too late to order from tinternet now


Hey spuds where u bin hunny   Missing you on here     


Hello mrs lv   hope u have a lovely honeymoon    


Hello gingerbaby louise zahida nix purps calypso and everyone else.  Off to watch bgt for a bit


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Sobroody - pesky placenta hasn't shifted so c-section booked in for June 29th       

Shortie - nor can we, although we don't want an early arrival IYSWIM


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Peewee - I don't think we have 'spoken' before, but my thoughts go out to you   


Swinny - its not surprising that things have been a bit difficult for you and DH given all you have gone through these past months.  Pleased to hear that you have worked through it together


Shortie - I am watching BGT too - who is your choice tonight?


Ginger baby - Not sure from your signature which protocol or dose you were on - but would be worth trying a different one to get a better result?


LV - so pleased you had a lovely day, no doubt you will be enjoying your honeymoon at the moment


Driver - did you succumb to the chocolate brownie?  Surely DH would have never known there was one more to start off with?

RC - just seen your post - so exciting your LO will be with you in least than a month!

Hugs to Anna, Nix, Jerseyspuds, Beachy, Steph, Anne, Laura, Zahida, Popsi and everyone else


AFM - had nice walk today through Richmond Park and along the river then came home and cooked roast beef and the trimmings - yum!  Still not sure on the progesterone test - one vote for day 21 and one vote for 7 dpo - any more views?


L xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

**** y no hunny can certainly understand you wanting chip to stay in there as long as possible      


Anyone watching bgt    The last act on there spellbound is coached by our next door neighbours (the nice ones) son neil. Must admit they are bloody brilliant, do hope they win


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Louise our posts crossed       Re the progesterone test can i ask are you monitoring for ovulation?  If u are and u know when you ov i would get it done 7 days after.    Its ok having it done on day 21 if u know u always ov on day 14 and ur af's are regular 28days tho (i think)        Lol im such a bimbo sometimes   


Spellbound to win bgt allllllll the way


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Louises - this is from the no chat PR thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230320.msg3710173#msg3710173

Luteal Phase Defect

This is why we take progesterone. You can find out if you may have a LPD if you have your progesteronen level tested 7 days after ovulation. Some less knowledgable doctors still tell women to test progesterone on day 21 of their cycle, which is silly at that only applies if you have a perfect 28 day cycle and ovulate on day 14 - most of the women i know with fertility issues absolutley do not. Your progesterone level should peak 7 days after ovulation (cycle monitoring being the best way to show exactly when you ovulated). Results above 30 are fine. Mine were often around 27 or 28.


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Spellbound were amazing - impressed with the connection, Shortie!


RC and Shortie - thank you for the advice - 7 dpo it is!


L xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you **** y       i can never find the right words, and would hate to give someone duff information  


Cmon spellbound


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

DH wants Stevie Starr to come second after Spellbound!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

which one was stevie starr hunny


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

The man that swallows things


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

i was eating my magnum when he came on, turned me right off     didnt stop me from eating it tho


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Morning All

Well bad start to my morning.  DH's lift has not turned up and he works further away than me, hes had to take the car so I will have to walk to work and its raining.  Anyway just thought i would post with my questions for follow up appointment so you can give me advice on anything I have missed so here goes:-

Why do you think my egg was misshapen and poor quality, is because of Endo?
What can be done to improve egg quality, ie take DHEA Drug or eat more protein ?
What is my FSH level, is it too high, Should I take wheatgrass to lower it ?  Can FSH levels be monitored more closely and only start the IVF when it is at the right levels?
Can ICSI be used to fertilise the egg next time?
Can I try a different protocol like antagonist protocol or should i try a natural cycle ?
When should we try again?  Is it better to have a normal period first and then try on the next one ?
If we start a new cycle and I don't produce enough follicles will I be given the opportunity to abandon the cycle as not to waste our last funded NHS go?

Right going to have to go now and set off for work.  Let me know what you think of my questions and anything else I can add.

Hope you all have a better morning than me.

Take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Morning Ginger baby xxx they sound like a good set of questions xxx have you had amy tested yet - there are pros and cons to having it done but it gives a better indication of egg reserve - nb indication not a definate - also at the end of the day these are all just numbers and as you have seen on here - we have many successes who defy the numbers game ) 

Hope you don't get to wet walking xx

spuds
xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies    

Ginger - great questions - just out of interest, was it definitely the egg that was the problem - could it be DH's sperm that couldn't get through? Just a thought. Hope your morning gets better   

Spuds - is it nice in Spudland today weather wise  - it's raining here today.    

Shorts - spellbound were amazing - am so glad they got through. I hope you don't have Kevin Cruise on your hols. I know what you mean about Stevie Starr - OMG that lightbulb was foul.   

Louises - can you check with your GP about the progesterone as well?   

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all 


**** y- Wow, 29th June hun and you get to meet little Chip       

Shorts - Love Spellbound     

GB    

Morning Spuds   

I'm having another surreal day- I STILL don't believe I'm having a DE treatment WTF is goign on with me?    

I now keep worrying that none of donors eggs will fert - why would I be worried about that? We all know my last 2 non ferts were cos of my eggs and not dh sperms 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

LM - you will be fine, I promise you - the Dogus gets loads of grade 1 embies so please try not to worry. It is understandable that you feel concerned, but it will be worth it when you get your BFP


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya xxx totally natural to freak out about anything and everything xxxx try to just think of right now and breathe deeply honey xxxxx

gb I meant amh  

Hiya rc xxxxx just got drowned so pants weather here too  good for ducks and potatoes  xxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Spuds - sending you some       to make up for the rubbish weather.   

Heaps - I'm glad you had a lovely time in Arran, but sorry that you're feeling hollow   - your time will come, and when it does it will be so special. I'm glad DH is back to look after you and feed you mango - I love mangoes. We still don't know what sex Chip is, although we've referred to him as a he for so long now it'll be strange if he's a she, and I bet the poor little thing will still be called Chip rather than its proper name   

I love half term - it means I can put my feet up and be on here.


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

Morning All, 
Hi Ginger sounds like good questions to ask Dr Day when you see  her tomorrow ... hope you get some good advise and answers.    ...
Hi swinney take it easy babes and know its a very difficult process we are all going through      ...
Hi Heaps send me some mangoes   ...

Morning driver taste testing is ever so popular and is mandatory ....  
Little Me    for you and your DH for the next few weeks....

being feeling brave until now have had no webby web to check up on u girls my daily fix has been interrupted by O2 broken box... so i have been having withdrawal symptoms... cried this morning just for no reason did not want to go to work..
should i do my next treatment in january at the jinny or should i get straight back in ?
any advise please... would be dearly appreciated...

Rural Chick my friend who just had her lil girl had low placenta as well until two weeks before when she moved off it and she had lucky escap from mrs c section...   ...
HI Laura    fraggles, tracemohair and purps..
Glad you had a fab day LV enjoy ur honey moon of lurveee...

catch up later with you ladies got an appointment in now,..


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

my lovely brother has just bought me 6 x Creme eggs in


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh Anne, what a sweetie.  How's your throat?    for worries and panic.  I fret over everything atm.  My emotions are heightened and everything feels difficult.  All we can do is to try to keep moving.

ASB - So pleased you had a warm hols but    to the mum who couldn't explain consequences to her child without making you seem to be the culprit.  Lazy parenting - and no, I am not bitter - I used to teach those unruly children!  Thanks for your offer of surrogate hope - love it!!

Speaking of kids my girlfriend's daughter (16 yo) is with us for the half-term as ash worries made the trip back to Tokyo mid-GCSEs precarious and she is a jewel.  I privately taught her from when she was 10 to 13, and both dh and I can't get over the polite, smart and funny teen she has become.  Her mum was really young when she had her, but has not let the discipline slide and what a difference it makes.

Heaps - I hear you on the hollow feeling.  We went to the above's Sports Day on Friday and loved being there and cheering her on and meeting her lovely friends ... but they aren't ours.    Love that P brought home mango, yummy.

PW - I don't know what to say.  I can barely imagine your grief and pain, and that little imagining of it is so sad.   

Good luck for your follow up GB. Sorry about walking in the rain.  My dog got up, looked out the door, ate his breakfast and went back to bed.  Still snoring now - he HATES the rain. Your euro commentary made me chuckle.

LV - Happy honeymoon, so pleased the day was a joy.

AM - I think an even number of cupcakes is bad luck, so 11 or 9 or 7 ....!!! is for the best.  How's the foot?

Hello Mash, Calypso, Izzilu, Shortie (so glad your hols are SO soon), Laura, Tracey (on hols now I think!), Mir, Popsi, AOC, Donkey (    ), dahling Nix and so many more .... why do I start these lists when I know I'll never complete them?

All fine with me.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mal - yep voice is now back again   
How's it all going for you?
xxxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh Anne, that's good.  I think a quiet you would be bad value   

I am fine.  My protocol is a bit mental so I keep thinking I'll forget something and insanely I still haven't got all the drugs together (my bad, I'm dragging my feet) so fretting about all of that.

Otherwise, I am ok.  When do you fly out?


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya mal xxxx

heaps xx

calypso - really tough one - it took me ages to decide when to cycle again and you feal like you should get back on that bike asap etc but take some time and the right time to do it you will know in your gut xxx and remember you don't have to make an immediate decision xxxxxxxxxx

spuds
xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mal- gonna fly out on day 11 or 12 so as soon as af arrives I'll book
xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh crumbs I so wish I was together enough to do personals, but unfortunately I'm [email protected] at them! Doesn't mean I'm not reading, following and thinking of you all because I am ladies,

Do want to say to Peewee I'm so very sorry sweetheart, I have no words but my heart is just aching knowing that you once again have had to go through this, there is no fairness in this world, sending you all our love and hugs hunnyxxxxxxx

GB that's a fab list of questions! unfortunately please be prepared that they may not have all the answers you require as STILL so little is actually understood

Swinny, DH and I have been talking alot lately about how much pressure IF and treatment put on even the strongest of relationships. Without you ladies on here neither of us is so sure we would have made it through as a couple. You ladies have been and still are such a wonderful lifeline, not only for me, but by having you ladies, it took sooooo much pressure off DH too So once again thank you all!!

Anne hunny bless you and your lost voice!   glad you've found it again, and yes as everyone said nerves is normal my sweets. it would be strange if you didn't have any!

**** y cannot believe you and RH will meet chip so soon, we too refer to bump as a he, but wierdly we still not sure on boys names, girls name has been sorted for abot 3 years  Think you have to refer to babe as one sex or another as 'it' just doesn't seem right!

Mal hunny, I'm sure some of the personality of your houseguest is also down to you and your positive influence when you were teaching her, reinforcing what her mum had already put in place! Soon you and DH will be wonderful parents!

Shorts how exciting that your nice neighbours son trains spellbound, didn't see last nights BGT gutted now I missed it!

Nix lovely to see you back hunny

AM hope you enjoyed your choccy fix and I'm sure DH was none the wiser

Love and hugs to everyone else, thinking of you all

Sxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi ladies.. just a quickie as mega busy morning we have had our final review, went really well and hope to be all legal in the next couple of months or so      

little me.. your feelings are normal honey, it must be very surreal for you at the moment, and the dreams are just your fears coming to you in sleep, I am not gonna tell you not to worry as i know you will, but be sure that each and everyone of us will be         for you and J, and as for J's job i am sure a special man like him will soon find somethin honey xxx

shorts... wow i loved spellbound they are amazing, only 2 more sleeps for you now honey xx

rc...      .. thinking of you in this difficult week honey xx

nix.. lovely to see you sweets xx

purps...your ticker is flying past now honey xx

malini...good luck honey xxx 

gb, heaps, swinny, donkey, driver, beach, laura, mir, tracey, calyso... and all you wonderful ladies


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Afternoon lovely ladies    

OMG  - Have just had a text from LW - she went in for a routine scan this morning and they found her waters have gone - they are keeping her in and will induce tomorrow if she hasn't gone into labour.      However, she managed to escape to finish packing her bags and is currently waiting for her birthing shirts to dry whilst eating cheese and beans on toast before she goes back in!!!

Popsi - thanks - the funeral is next Monday so I'm trying to keep myself busy this week to keep my mind off things. So glad your review went well.    

Purple - we have had our boys names for the last 10 years and have changed the girls one slightly after something Mum suggested.    

Malini -        

LM - Hope you enjoyed your creme eggs.    

Calypso - have got used to the idea of the section now and at least it gives us a date, although I know I will be terrified on the day.    

Spuds - hope you get some     soon.    

Love to everyone          

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh blimey LW- LOTS of luck hun    

thanks **** y xx

Hi Pops
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ohhhh LW lots of luck my lovely! Mmmmm cheese and beans.... yum, although now sure beans before labour is a good idea!   


Anne - If it helps I know a couple of donor egg mums and they both are more happy now than ever before, I never even think about them not being the genetic mum. Noone does.  I think your makingthe right decision and this time next year will be a tired, sleep deprived but very happy lady.    


Agh.... gotta go... ed crying....


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

laurab said:


> although now sure beans before labour is a good idea!


  

Lw - Can't wait to hear more news from you 

Anne -  , it will all be OK, I think the lack of hospital visits make a cycle abroad seem very low key until you are out there, they do ICSI as standard so i am sure you will get a fab fert rate and some lovely grade embryos to choose from.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AM n Laura hi lovlies,


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow for LW.  Lots of this    for you. Thanks RC.

Oh Anne, it must feel so weird not to have a precise date yet and know you'll have to scramble for flights, bookings etc.  Needs must, but I am sure your heart will settle when more is set to a schedule and the rollercoaster feels like it has taken off.

Swinny - I forgot to say that your post made me want to reach out and give you lots of these   . IF has made my marriage weaker and stronger but mostly just been an awful test.  I don't see that we are a better couple now as some sort of silver lining because quite frankly who needs IF in their life at all but we've had those horrible, tiring but then turnaround days and I hopes yours sets you two on a course that feels good for you both.

Ta for that Purple. I wish I could be so definite. But realistically I am beginning to realise that NEVER is a potential outcome from this situation. 

Afternoon all,
M xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ooooh lot's of luck LW hopefully everythoing goes smoothly!

Mal hunny


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

ooooooh LW - how exciting! Look forward to hearing more news.   

Hi Driver, Anne, Malini, Purps, Laura.   

I'm feeling a bit down in the dumps today. The BCP seems to be having a very bad effect on me - I'm so irritable and not like myself at all. That's not a known side effect of the BCP though is it? It started a couple of days after I started taking it though. Maybe it's the thought of this impending cycle that's stressing me out....?

I just phoned The Lister for my Day 3 blood results. Pretty much as expected so don't know why I'm down - guess I was hoping for a miracle.   

AMH - 0.9
FSH - 11.3
LH - 3.3
Oestrodil - 71

AMH I'm ok about, as it was 0.7 when it was last tested 3 years ago, so at least it hasn't got even worse. The poor nurse said she was worried about telling me about the AMH, and was surprised when I was quite pleased with the result.   

It's the FSH I'm disappointed with - I've never had it over 10 before - last month it was 8.0. I know it will fluctuate, but it's this bl00dy month that counts. last month I had 6/7 antral follicles - why or why couldn't I have been cycling last month? So much of it seems to be down to luck.

Anyway, as you can tell, I've kind of written this cycle off before it even starts.   

Girls - what number of eggs have any of you achieved with a similar FSH to mine?

Love to you all,
jo xx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All

Thanks for the replies. Getting really stressed about tomorrow, had my back to work interview with my boss today and it took 1 hour instead of 15 mins cos I started crying and then my boss started crying. Think its cos I am nervous about tomorrow and really worried that they are going to say theres no hope. Worrying myself sick.

Spuds I asked about AMH test last time and they said there was point in doing it.
Rural Chick All I know so far is that my egg was low quality and mis shapen. They did not mention anything about DH's sperm
Little Me. Its only natural to worry. You have been through alot. Hope it all turns out fine
Calypso So sorry you cried this morning, But its just the hurt of the last few weeks coming out. Sending you loads of    . I know what you mean about trying again straight away cos I don't know whether I should have a month or two rest and then dive back in or just carry on. Its a hard one. Maybe see how you feel after your follow up appointment
Malini Have you had your scan yet ?
LV Good luck honey
To everybody else I have missed hope you are doing okay.
As always take care
Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jo- The Pilll has bad effects on a lot of people hun- I took my last one last night    
Defo felt very " not myself" , think of it as a means to and end   

GB- There's always hope hun, take a deep breath and    and I'm  sure all will be better this time tomorrow   

Hi Purps


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Anne (Little One!) - I thought I was just looking for an excuse, glad it's not just me.

Ginger Babe - good luck tomorrow.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies   


Been on a mad ironing and packing mission today so no time to catch up yet.  


Loads of           to everyone.


Mal i hear ur thoughts so clearly sweetheart, i am of the same mind now


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just coming in to wish LW all the  very best honey xxxx 

give big      to everyone as there is so much sadness at the moment, i know no matter what I say its not gonna help, but try not to give up ladies (mal and shorts extra    )

Just to say Beachy.. thinking of you and your DH tomorrow darling xxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Trying to catch up but not doing very well   


LW best of luck sweetheart       


Malini        darling, i wish i could make it easy for you     


Ginger hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow    


Hello to jomac  anne veda louise calypso purps popsi and everyone else.    


My af still not turned up am 16days late now i think   Plus also past 2 weeks have been having hot flushes      Is this the beginning of the end


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

good luck LW! xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all,


Shorts- You're gonna have a wonderful holiday, and hun, it'll all be ok in the end , and if it ain't ok, it aint the end     
luv ya kiddo    


Hi Z   


And Beachy hun, as Pops says, for tomorrow for you and hubby hun                    


Mal   


LW-      


In quite a bit of pain ladies, on and off for a couple of days have had a stabbing type stitch pain just left of my belly button- it's got a bit worse the last couple of hours,.
It must be the Buserelin eh?


xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne where have you been injecting hunny    I always injected in top of legs as i hav so much fat there    


Beachy


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Shorts- just below belly button changing sides each night love xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

LM Ooooo sounds painful, ur far braver than me    Is it possible u could have hit a little nerve or something


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

p!ssing myself laughing Shorts ........ I just thought, LM who the F's LM.....oh it's me      
F knows. but theres plenty of chubs around there to protect it so gwad knows


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

LW - how exciting!     

Malini - when do you go to LV? I am keeing every bone in my body crossed for you! Must sort out a Friday when you are ready. The mother on the plane really did my head in, refusing to coontrol her child. As the child carried on screaming kept saying 'ahh she's tired' and did nothing about it    Its as if some people are scared to discipline their kids. I know of one woman who does not discipline at all and her 2 kids are total brats! 

Shortie - try a TX Maxx...sure I saw size 2's in our local store

LM      everything WILL work out, you'll see

RC - hope it shifts and you don't need it   

Jo - most bcp's turn me into a monster!   

Heaps - know what you mean about flat     I LOVE mangos! How amazing to have a mango tree...can't belive he loaded a suitcase full   

Hi Pops, Purple, Zuri, Gingerbaby, Laura et all 

AF arrived at work today...great! But it means I can send blood off for my C retest tomorrow    its -tive but with my luck its bound to still be +tive    

Anna x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna- for your retest hun


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Annasob good luck with the retest hunny         When u have finished with af could you please pass her on to me, end of next week will do fine tho      


LM


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Good luck ASB for the retest.  I can do Friday 11 June or is that too soon   I really hope this hidden C hurdle is over for you.   for parents who can't be bothered - we'd so love to be!!!!

Jo - I'd be smiling about your e2 if I were you.  Mine averages at 180 but has been as high as 250.  The ocp is evil in a tiny pill, makes me irritable and down.  Almond just texted and said the same.   

Anne - I am on Leuprolide (similar to B) and inject in the same place as you - lots of twinges and general discomfort.  So we really are sailing the same ship.   

GB - First scan isn't til I arrive in the US on CD9.  I have a blood test next Monday to ensure E2 is suppressed. Follow-ups freak me out but please remember that your clinic is only one and there are still other opinions to be heard.  I hope it goes ok.  

Heaps - I fly out on the 20th for first appt on the 21st ... that's very soon isn't it Eek.  I think your 2ww wait is almost done or have I lost the plot?   

Shortie - Thanks for the acknowledgement - it helps on some weird level to be honest about it - but it is also so scary.  Hols packing is the pits but so worth the aggravation.  

Hope everyone else is ok,

Malini xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ahhhhh bum just lost a big post.... bugger.

Been watching eastenders on the i-player. How sad but was great!! Roll on Thursday!

OK.... will try again..

Mal - Sorry your feeling so crap, I just looked at my amazon basket adn there were donor booked I ordered day of my ET with the chippers...... I really was just going through the motions.  Hope you get a happy ending like me when you least expect it. 

Anne - Not long chickie pie.

LW - Ohhhhh any news?

Jo - Bloods look good to me

Shortie - I love TKmax

Heaps - Good luck honey!!!!

GB - Hope tom goes well for you

sorry havent worked out to do smileies on this quick reply thingy!!

XXX


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Just swooping in...

Malini - wishing you all the very best of luck; I have everything crossed for you.

LM - so exciting! Good luck to you too!

SoBroodyAnna - let's think +ve that the test will be -ve!!

JoM - My sister's FSH was never as low as that and she got 5 eggs!

LW - good luck!

Nix - good to see you; I hope you are ok. 

love to everyone else.

has anyone got more thoughts on me taking the hidden C test? As I said, I am happy to take it for "research purposes"


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

morning ladies   

AnnaSB fingers crossed for a negative test sweetie     

Heaps hey hunny,    That flat feeling is so hard, feels like somebody has just taken away all your energy to fight this battle, but hunny hang on and let us support you

Mal you too hunny. Whatever the future holds we will travel this journey with you   

Jo m hunny those bloods do look good! I never had mine tested during cycles but although my FSH was around 8-9 my E2 was MUCH higher which can mask a high FSH, yet the Lister got me to blasts! They know what they are doing sweetie. And on the lister thread there have been many BFP's from those who didn't respond with lots of follicles/eggs    

Hey Laura hunny, glad to hear you are feeling better and love the pics on F/book xxx

Anne sweetie, there is no major nerves in that part of your tummy, but maybe as shorts says try some in your upper thigh, just to vary the injection site, might be that your injecting into bruises beneath the skin   

AFM doing well had lovely time as maid of honour on Sunday, was a very long day and spent most of Monday recovering from dancing the night away, will put pics up on F/book soon for those that want to see, just want to wait till the bride's back from honeymoon (at weekend) DH has his 3rd driving test at 8:10 this morning so keeping everything crossed for him and hoping they can see he's a really good driver. I've been going out with him for the past few months and he's a better driver than most on the road, and bless him he's getting so frustrated by the test!

Love and hugs to all, seems like we're going to have a nice day today weather wise so enjoy the warmth ladies

Sxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Beachy -     thinking about you today xxx

LW - Good luck and we're dying to hear from you xx

Mal - Thanks for your post    and I am wishing you all the love and luck in the world

Hi to the rest of the gang better get ready for work


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

DH Passed his test woooohooooo I'm one proud wife xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Woo hoo! In plenty of time to drive you to the hospital too!    Well done Mr Purple!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ahh Thanks Laura, but still hoping for that home birth so hopefully I won't be going anywhere near the hospital!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Of course I forgot.... ah well in time to drive you to and from mothercare when your too fat to drive yourself!


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Purple - whoo hoo for Mr Purple   

LW - Hope evrything is going smoothly

Beachie -   

Malini -      Hope you aren't getting too many side effects from the DRing

Heaps -     

Tracey -     

Anne - Is your voice all back again?   

Snowed under at work so sorry for rubbish personals


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all   

Beachy    

yay for G purps    , would love to see your pics n bump on **   

AM- yes love all back now ta   

Mal   

xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

afternoon ladies   

purps... woo hooo well done Mr P xxx.. yes i would love to see photos too honey x

little me .. how are you today darling xx

laura.. how are you and the chippers xx

beachy.. thinking of you darling     

driver.. how are you darlingxx

shorts, malini, heaps, zuri, mir, swinny, calypso, and all you wonderful ladies     

well i have cooked and ate a lovely roast dinner for lunch followed by strawberries, cream and ice cream lol... stuffed like a teddy bear now !!!. .. DH afternoons today so he gone off to work, i hate afternoon shifts   ... oh well at least the sun is shinning, may have a little snooze now .. watching the news its terrible about the shooting in Cumbria xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pops- I'm fine ta love, sounds like you've had a nice day so far   
I am starving         xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

LM.. i would have made you up a lovely dinner


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I LOVE a good roast   
How's my pic of little charlie? I've just done a bit of arsing about with it and not sure how it looks?
xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ohhhhh... he is just soooo cute... look at his little face and paws


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ahh, and his ikkle belly
he doesn't look like that now
he's a big Charlie   
How's LP?
xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

but still as cute i bet xx

lp is doing great, this last 3 days she seems to have left baby hood and is a proper mischeivious toddler !! she is doing EVERYTHING she shouldnt lol... she is in bed now for afternoon nap to recharge ready for rampage again when she gets up       ., my mum is coming up later so i gonna leave them wear each other out and go for a nice long soak in the bath lol .. she is so funny though and has learnt "singing" !!! what a racket lol xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ahhh bless her
Cant wait to see pics when all is sorted your end
xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

will post some then for sure.. hopefully in next 6 to 8 weeks all going to plan (which it probably wont lol    ) xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Saying hello - sorry not been on much.  Just no time.  Will try harder but still thinking of you all xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beachy -     


Is it just me or is a roast dinner in hot weather even more yummy (so long as you dont have to cook it!).


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I had warm chicken and spring onion n mustard baps         

Hi Laura xx n Ali xx


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Afternoon girlies,

Firstly Peewee I just wanted to say I don't think we've spoken before but I am so very sorry for your loss, I simply cannot imagine how you must feel going through it not once but twice               

And Swinny I'm so glad you managed to talk things through with DH at the weekend,    good luck with the medium tonight   

Anne - new name and new piccie - that's just greedy    Hope you're feeling a bit better about everything although nerves are only to be expected    Yum baps sound good!   

GB - hope your appointment has gone well today and you got anwers to all your questions   

Shortie - only one more sleep to go    finished packing yet? Hope your hols make you feel so much better   

Calypso     When to make the next move is always a difficult decision, but I would say with time on your side you can afford to really think about it and go when it's right for you rather than rushing into anything  

Malini    How are things with you? Have you got your last drugs yet? Wow the 20th is not far away, never say never     

Popsi - so glad your review went well - not long now eh?   

AnnaSb - hoping your re-test is the -ve you so deserve and you can put this one behind you     

Jo - your bloods look pretty good over all and they do seem to work wonders at the Lister, keep    

Purps - glad the wedding went well and congrats to Mr P on passing his test, it'll be nice to be chauffeured about a bit I bet     

RC - enjoying half term? Wow only 3 weeks when you go back till C-day    That's not long!   

Beachy      missed why you need hugs    but clearly you do so here's some more         

Nix - nice to 'see' you back   

Spuds - look after that psychic cat, he could come in useful     

Heaps - mmmmm mangoes      Bet you're glad to have DH back   

Laura - sorry not with you on that one, the last thing I fancy on a hot day is a roast, maybe a proper cornish pasty - now you're talkin'      

Anyone heard any news on LW? Hope she's doing ok      

  Louise, Zahida, Driver, LJ, Ali, AoC and everyone else I've missed   

Car's still in the garage and I have no transport    You forget how much you rely on them till you haven't got one    still give's me an excuse to work at home for the rest of the week    (took me 4 hours travelling to get to and from work yesterday!) 

Love to you all

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Izz- Soz about the car love   
Yeah, I'm ok ta
xxxx


----------



## MissyMinx (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 

Lovely to meet you all.  Sorry to barge in on your thread, but I was wondering if I could ask a question that's probably been asked a million times before - so apologies, but I've done a general search and can't seem to find any specifics.  I'm in the process of trying to move clinics, and I've been told that if my FSH is over 12 when it gets tested again, then the PCT will not fund my next tx.  I was told my AMH wasn't brilliant at its last test in 2009 (too scared to test again!), and I'm a very poor responder -  3 eggs on my last tx despite being maxed out on Menopur.

I wondered if anyone could please tell me how I can lower my FSH prior to my first appointment with my new clinic?  I've heard Agnus Castus I think, but is there anything else I can do?  Will weight loss help?  How about fish oils?  I was also wondering how long I would need to take these for in order to see results - I'm hoping about 12 weeks might make some difference.

Any hints, advice or tips would be very gratefully received.  

Thanks so much for your help.

Em.x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Emma - my old acupuncturist had done a trial on one of her clients and reduced her FSH through acupuncture ( didn't work for me but worth considering), FSH does vary from cycle to cycle though so might come down onj it's own.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

yo AM, where ya bin?


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LM - Up to my neck in work, 3 weeks behind (nobody covers while I am off   ) and straight back into month end.... my head hurts   , I am reading but not much time for personals


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I know hun, missed you thats all   
I keep forgetting I've changed my name and end up being very confused


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

anyone heard from LW?


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Purps - woo hoo for DH - now he can chaffeur you around!  Looking forward to seeing the pics.


Missy Minx - not sure on the FSH - but there are loads of knowledgeable ladies on here, so sure you will get lots of advice


LM - I wanted to put up a pic of my cat, but I can't seem to be able to do it.  It won't upload.  So I gave up


Mal - thinking of you   


Shortie - have a fab - and well deserved - holiday and come back refreshed and a little stronger.  I won't 'see' you for a while as I am off on mine next Thurs!


Sorry for quick personals, but my sister has come to visit so we are off out for a pizza - yum - and then back for BGT!


L xx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Little Me said:


> anyone heard from LW?


I have, but I too have spent the last 24 hours in hospital!!! The latest for LW is that they will start with the induction meds tomorrow now and they are feeding her raw sprouts and curry (and we thought the beans were bad     ). She and I have exchanged lots of fed up texts as we were both trying to escape!!!
AFM I had some spotting yesterday and was told to come straight in to the labour ward where they inserted a cannula, did an internal examination and put me in the room next to the operating theatre, just in case  !! They then wondered why my blood pressure was high!!! Anyway, they kept me in overnight and let me go at lunchtime on the understanding that I need to go back to be checked out on Friday. Fortunately my consultant is on holiday this week as otherwise I would have been kept in til Chip's delivery. So long as I'm free to go to Mum's funeral, I don't care. No doubt when I next see my consultant next Wednesday, he'll want to keep me in, unless I can persuade him otherwise.
What made me giggle about all of this is that when LW first texted yesterday she told me to make sure I got my bags packed - to which I thought I've got loads of time yet - needless to say, they are now packed. 
I'll try and catch up later, but didn't get much sleep last night, so it may be tomorrow.
Love and         to everyone
**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

oooh RC - scary times.   you get to go to your mum's funeral...  

LW - thinking of you.   

Congrats to Mr Purps!

Emma - my FSH has fluctuated from 3.0 to 11! Personally, I don't think there's much you can do to bring it down. Some people found DHEA lowered it, but I found it raised mine. As Driver says, it will probably come down on it's own - you just need to be lucky and catch a good month.

Thanks for all your feedback re. the BCP. Thank god it's not just me! I was feeling VERY down last night for no reason, and took myself off to bed with a bottle of wine and the tv (I thought of you Ali!) I can bear it if I know what it is. I had to run a traning day for 25 people today, and I managed to hold my tongue, thank god. there were a number of times I thought I might lose it with, but i didn't. Phew.

And thanks for the feedback about the bloods too. Mal - I didn't realise E2 can cause a problem.   I need to be grateful for what I can be. And Purps - you're right, I need to trust The Lister. I actually have a lot of faith in them. I can't believe they actually respond to emails and phone messages either!!!!! Never had that before. Jaya emailed me back within the same day - good going......

Anne and Mal - my kind of cycle buddies (I'm a bit behind) -   for you.

Shortie - have fab hols - we'll really miss you on here.

Hi Izzilu, Laura, and everyone else. I love a good roast too - but only when someone else cooks it.

jo x


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

rc sending you loads of love from spudland xxx and to Lw xxxx

love to izzilu too.

Mad dash out but thinking of u all

izz will get cat to pick lottery numbers lol


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All

Had my follow up appointment today.  But before I go into all that I just can't believe what has happened in Cumbria today.  I am from Workington which is the town next to Whitehaven.  I have friends and work colleagues who live at Whitehaven and the surrounding areas and luckily they are all okay.  Just can't believe it.  Even though I feel everything is crap at the moment with failed IVF attempts, at least I am alive and have my friends and family.

Anyway at todays follow up I saw Doctor Day and was not sure if I liked her up not.  Felt she was a bit short with me at times but maybe I am being too sensitive.

She could not tell me what my FSH levels were, only that they where high, couldn't find the details in file.  I know I had it tested at Gatehead cos had a blood test at my first appointment.  

They are going to try me on the antagonist protocol with menopur and cetrolilex, this is the one Calypso was on her last cycle.  I also asked if they would consider ICSI to fertilise and they said they would discuss it with me depending on how many eggs I got. I asked doctor Day about Wheatgrass to lower FSH and DHEA to improve quality and she gave the usual doctor speak of theres no scientific evidence that they work.  

I then saw the embryologist who was really nice, can't remember her name, she said she is going through IVF herself.  I asked her about my FSH test, seen as Doctor Day had not been too helpful on that, and she went and checked my records on the computer and said I have had it checked twice at Carlisle, no details from Gateshead.  She said first time it was 5 and second time it was 21  .  She said I have a fluctuating FSH.  Thats just typical of me, bloody awkward.  She asked if anyone had came to see us and tell us about the egg quality on the day it was taken out and I said no we were just told we had one egg and sent home.  She said someone should have came to see us and she will make sure someone does this time.  She said to also make sure they test my FSH level on this cycle.  But whatever it is they will just carry on.

So basically I am waiting for AF to arrive and will then ring the clinic and start our last NHS funded cycle on antagonist protocol

I bought some wheatgrass today cos thought fck give it a whirl,  but now unsure if I should.  Got the urban wheatgrass sachets.  So any advice on whether I should take it would be helpful.  Not bought DHEA because DH won't let me, thinks it could be dangerous.

Also asked Doctor Day what she would suggest if this protocol does not work and she said DE.  I asked how to go about that and she said most people ask friends and family.  Only have one female cousin, no sisters I could ask and not sure I feel comfortable asking her or girlfriends.  Is there another way on this ?  Is there not a register or some sort of list ?.  I know I am jumping ahead but I need to know if this next cycle does not work there is something else we could try.

Finally DH shocked me today cos I had mentioned about people on here going abroad, ie Turkey for treatment etc and he thought I was   .  But today at the clinic we were looking through one of the fertility magazines and he wrote the names down of some the clinics abroad.  He said he would be willing to look into these if we need too.

Anyway let me know about the wheatgrass ?  Also does anyone know anyone whos had sucessful IVF treatment with a FSH of 21 ?

Malini good luck for 20 June
Purple 72 Well done to your DH

Hope everyone else is well.

Take Care

Ginger Baby


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a quickie as need to make my DH an anniversary card for tomorrow.. its our 8th anniversary (should have been our 9th anniversary today but we cancelled when my Dad passed away suddenly      so bitter sweet day today)... but after watching todays events on the news realise we have so much to be thankful for.. how dreadful thats been... AnnofC if your reading been thinking of you darling today xxx

RC.. take things easy honey, you will get to say your farewell to your Mum and if nature takes over darling and you could not be there then your Mum would fully understand and would want you and chip safe     

soryr no more personals.. see you later xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

RC - When is the funeral? I always managed to get discharged and stay home, I do believe your better at home in your own bed... I never got any rest in hospital.  


LW - Sprouts??!!


I've not seen any news yet... will go look now. X


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Laura - the funeral is on Monday   . The reason the consultant wants to keep me in is that if I bleed lots it could mean my placenta is coming away and as we are 30 mins from the hospital this could cause major problems for both of us xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

**** y hunny, so sorry to hear you are having such a tough time, thinking of you! xxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

RC - thinking of you and sending some of these xxx     


Ginger Baby - don't worry - the girls on here are so full of experience help and advice - what I can say from my own experience is that I had v high FSH which I got down via acupuncture and a change of lifestyle - less stressful job, more exercise, attempt at healthy eating etc etc and whilst not much of this can be medically proven - it cant do any harm either xxx


I would 'kick ****' on the FSH and make sure you get the results explained to you and that you get someone to talk to you about egg quality as your embryologist has suggested x


Please let DH know that as 'weird' as it all sounds when you first find out about all these couples disapeering off into Europe and the States it is actually really common and more of us are looking into it and doing it as its often cheaper and eg the donor egg route abroad often means anonymity unlike the uk where because the law was changed your child if from a DE situation can look up the donor in later life and not everyone is comfortable with that but we are all different on this too xxx


I cant see your details for some reason but the advice I have had with high fsh low amh and aged 40 now (arghhh) is to have 3 ivf's with my own eggs if I can and then look at DE but often - especially in the nhs im afraid it seems we are pushed to DE often too early 


Hope this helps a bit


Girls hope this has come out ok ? if you think I have got anything wrong and/or another opinion for GB can you let us know cheers xx


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

RC - you take care    Fingers crossed you will be ok for monday   

LW - thinking of you   

Jo - well done girl! (with the wine!!)  For me on both goes the pill was the worst part. Just awful but not loing now.  Great blood results too!!! 
 

Ginger Baby - Little Jen's sister had IVF with an FSH of 22 and now has twins and some frosties   

Emma - try not to get too hung up on the readings.  My FSH has varied greatly as has my E2. This last IVF I was more hopeful as it was lower but I only had 1 follie.  Last time when it was higher I had 5 follies.   

Hello to everyone else!!!  So tired tonight I cant retain any information!


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm lurking   

RC Look after yourself, I'm sorry you are having such a hard time.  Your mum will look after Chip.  Even if they keep you in hospital they will let you out for your mum's funeral, and what can they do if you get up and walk out?  You're not under arrest!  so don't stress   

LW  good luck and take, how exciting   

Shortie enjoy your holiday and I hope you're stronger whne you get back.

Malini I   that this cycle works for you.

Anne I'm getting excited for you   

Sorry for the poor personals, I'm trying to come out of hibernation   but I think of you all soooooo many times a day, you are amazing women.

A big hello to Purple, Jo, AOC, Izzi, Ginger, Calypso, Laura, Popsi, Spuds, Louise, Driver, Ali, LV, Heaps, LJ...I know I have forgotten people but my brain has gone to mush.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Ali and Spuds

I have just tried a wheatgrass powder mixed with pineapple juice.  Sod it, giving it a whirl.  Tastes bloody awful but my pet house rabbit Harry seemed to like the look of it when I placed it on the floor he kept trying to get his head in the glass.  Must be the grass he likes     

I am just pleased that DH is not giving up on us.  Just waiting for Af to arrive in about 3 weeks times and then will start IVF train all again.  I must be   or just desperate.  I know you have all had these mixed feelings yourselves.

Take care
Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

oh **** y hun         for you, Chip n RC
So much sadness and stress for you all,  here for you     


Donks- hello gorgeous    how you doing? 


GB- I cant get my head around how they know your FSH is high but they can't tell you / find your result WTFFFF?
hun, give em sh it     
   


Shortie"cruise" pants    have the time of your lives hun   


Deeply saddened by this horrible Cumbria news


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Donks, Little Me and Spuds.

GB - re. DE. What spuds said makes perfect sense. And you don't have to ask friends or family - I certainly would not be prepared to do that. As Spuds said, there are clinics abroad who have good results with DE cycles. However, if like me, you don't mind the child potentially being able to trace the donor when they are 18, there are clinics in the UK where you could do 'anonymous' DE (anonymous only til 18 if the child wants to trace them) that don't have horrendous waiting lists. CRM London, for example. I'm on their waiting list, as is Tracey from this thread too. Their waiting list is about 6 months. Good luck. But don't rush into DE too early if you're not ready. NHS Dr's are way too keen to puch DE as the only option when that is simply not the case. Try with your own eggs for as long as you can afford to (financially and emotionally) before moving onto DE.   

(I don't mean to offend anyone there. It's just that, personally, using my own eggs would be my preferred option, although I am ready to accept DE too. I'm not saying that DE is 'second best' - just a different option.)

Oh bugger, completely forgot what else I was going to say. I've hit the Pino Grigio a bit too hard tonight - I'm doing you proud Ali!   off to bed now.

jo x


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Evening girls,

RC - what a dramatic 24 hours, thinking of you, chip and RH and really hope you're well enough to be at your mum's funeral on Monday, take care of yourselves         

LW - raw sprouts and curry? What's that all about?    

GB - how can your clinic not know your FSH result, that's nuts    although I agree with the other girls it's only a number. I realise you've got another go and hopefully you won't need to think about what happens after that      but if you do then don't feel forced to go to DE until you're ready (Spuds and Jo are bang on, the NHS do seem to push DE too early) and the overseas clinics are definitely worth considering   

Ooh Popsi it's our 8th anniversary next week too, have a lovely day tomorrow   

Donks     

Spuds, can you get him to pick me some numbers   

Louise - hope the Pizza was yummy   

Happy hols Shortie   

Jo - enjoy the Pinot!   

  Laura, Purps, Ali, Anne and everyone else

Can't believe the news today, really feeling for the people of Cumbria   

Love to you all

IzziLu xXx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

RC


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Malini - I can do next Friday! Will pm you my address and numbers Friday 

RC - you poor thing      Hope you are able to make the funeral 

Ginger baby - I am planning on DE next year and will go to either Athens or Cyprus....no waiting list and pleanty of donors which match my ethnicity (polish) 

Anna - are you ok? 

Sorry no more personals..shattered. Thanks for all your wishes for a -tive retest. Fedex picked the sample up from work and its on its way to Athens 

Anna x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello my darlings   


Just wanted to say a quick hello before i go   


**** y thinking of u hunny, hope everything goes ok in the next few days for you      


LW hope ur either pushing as i type or getting ready to       


Still got some packing to do so suppose id better get it done and then get a few hours sleep.  Am up at 2.30 in the morning, taxi coming at 3.15    


Thank you all so much for your good wishes    still not feeling quite myself, feel quite anxious sometimes, so hopefully this week away will recharge my batteries and get things clear in my head.  Sorry for lack of personals    but u all knows i loves ya


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Shortie - have a fab time!


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Happy cruising Shortie!!! I am so excited for you and Scottie. Have a lovely time.

GB - follow ups are hard work and if I'd listened to my first IVF doc then I'd have gone straight for DE. Although I miscarried this Spring I feel enormously lucky to have had the chance to carry my own little life for a little while. I am on the list for CRM in Ldn and investigating egg donor agencies in the US atm. Of course, I want this cycle to work but I want to be a mum and while I have set myself parameters I've got different paths I'll take. Clinics abroad seem really daunting at first but it made a BIG difference for me.

Laura - ta for that. I'm going to hold onto that thought. Food cooked by someone else is luverly!

RC - OMG! You take care our sweet friend.

LW - sending you lots of good wishes.

Anne and Jo - hope you're both ok.

ASB - Yippee. I can't wait to spend some proper time with you.
There has been so much support and care for me on this site, and I am really grateful. The DRing has made me a little headachy and I'm off to bed but will post better personals soon.

Much love to you all.
Malini xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LW - Can't wait to hear your news   

RC - Been thinking about you loads over the last few days, hope you are doing OK and everything works out for the funeral and Chip hangs around in that nice warm tummy for a few more weeks.   

Mal - Wanted to try to squeeze a lunch in (with you and Charlie) before you flew off to LV but not sure how much you are around up North and would have to be after next weekend as can't drive yet......    

AOC - Been thinking of you since I heard the news about the shootings   

Shortie - I've missed wishing you a happy holiday, but hope you have a fab time   

Anne -   

GB - You talking about your rabbit, makes me remember my pet, I had him from the age of 8 to when I left home at 18, so a ripe old age, he hitted in the palm of my hand when we bought him but grew to be about 3ft long when he stretched out, he thought he was a dog as used to love coming in and out of the house and would jump up on the sofa and come and sit on my knee. I want a pet    I think all the other girls have answered your questions re DE, at my NHS clinic the waiting list was 3 years but I know there are some UK clinics with shorter lists, and going abroad isn't as daunting as it sounds, there are some fab clinics out there. BUT too soon for you to be going down that route.    Sounds like you are going again quite quickly, how many AF's in between IVF cycles? You need to give your body time to recover before starting all those drugs again   

Heaps - Any Mango's going spare?   

LJ - Would love to have some people do the hidden C test but it is expensive and not sure we had enough volunteers to gather funds for you & Laura, I have just paid and sent mine off   

Popsi - Happy Anniversary, hope you have a lovely Day, Fathers Day as well this month, DH must be so excited he will be getting his 1st Card


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Shorts, hope that you've set off ok and have a lovely cruise..think you forgot to pack me


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Swooping in again....

Driver - I am still happy to do the hidden C test if someone can PM me what to do!

Ginger Baby - I see the lovely Ali has beaten me to it but my sister had FSH of 22 and had a successful IVF cycle.  she was also 3 years older than you (3 at the time of her treatment and, unlike you, her FSH readings were always high (her lowest was 12.8 I think).  She was also refused treatment at her first clinic and told that DE was her only option.  Please don't give up.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all

every one ok?

xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LJ - Will PM you the details this afternoon, or if you can PM me your email address I can forward you on an email I received from Serum in Greece.


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

Morning  all not been on for ages getting new broadband as old box done in... I have been reading relentlessly your post via the old mobile... checking in on

ginger baby im glad they have decided to start u on that cycle good news... im even more surprised they are able to give you results for FSH etc they told me nothing at all even though i know they did the test the fibbers.... glad your back again and starting this new cycle soon it flies over quickly as well.   
Hi  Jersey Thanks for getting back in touch with me  re starting treatment again jinny has replied but i need to do a questionnaire got no tinternet tho.
Carry on cruising shortie pie  enjoy your hols I can see u on the deck mr jd and scott ahhhh enjoy it   
will catch back up soon with everyone stuck at work 
love u all XXX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

hi Calypso..... hey, my old box is done in too     
xxxxxxxx


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning girlies,

Driver, Calypso and Anne    How are we all on this fine day?   

Anne you're so rooooood!   Or is that just my mind in the gutter?     

Wonder if there's any news on LW - anyone heard?   

I'm looking for opinions girls if you don't mind.   

AF appears to have gone AWOL, only 4 days late but I'm usually strictly a 27/28 day girl so unusual for me, it's not for a good reason (I've checked   ) so putting it down to the DHEA as I know it can have that effect. If it's going to muck me up I'd be tempted to pack it in altogether but here's the thing, my OV testing (cheapy Tescos peesticks) indicated that I OVd bang on CD14 this month (first month on DHEA) Usually I don't OV until about CD16/17.  This kinda suggests to me that my lil eggie matured quicker this month and given that my two IVF failures with lots of empty follicles suggest I have problems maturing eggs this could be a good thing    So what do you gals reckon to maybe taking the DHEA say CD1 - CD21 then laying off it to allow AF to come along as normal, after all DHEA is supposed to be all about the quality of the eggs, not the rest of the cycle - does that kinda make sense   Probably not knowing me   

Sorry bit of a complicated question   

Hope everyone is enjoying a lovely sunny Thursday   

Love to you all  

IzziLu xXx


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

HI  Izzi babes    thank you being looking at Jinny as well so will be pestering you about there can you let me know any juicy hints and tips for going got some info from LW recently... ah 
Little Me        ... u crazy womam the box was damaged and nothing was going into it i mean signal wise no reception  O2  blamed me the swines.... had to post it off today so pig sick got no web you don't realise how much you miss it until its gone.    
sending kisses to RC lots o them
Morning driver and Laura sweets 
driver hope your coping with work proper mad going back after youve been off ....   ..


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all,

News from LW :-

She has started dilating this morning naturally but they are speeding things up with pessaries, she still doesn't feel ready.

We're gonna have a new PR baby soon my lovely ladies.    is on it's way.


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Ooh Driver, thanks for the update, that's soooo exciting      Bit late to not feel ready though     Lots of        for LW

Hi Calypso sweetie   , I'm pretty much at the same stage as you with the Jinny, just filling out the questionnaire so we'll be learning the ropes together!    I've got all my previous results and protocols from my old clinic so just waiting for AF to arrive (DHEA allowing) so I can get a full set of up to date D3 tests done - can't believe, having seen my notes that I've never had Estradiol tested so I've been merrily thinking that my FSH is good when all the time it could have been masked by a high Estradiol level    will be interesting to see that result!   


I xXx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LW    or    
Good luck to you love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

another small update from LW :-

she is off the monitor and going out for lunch   , despite being 1cm dilated 2 hrs ago

wonder if she is off to eat beans and sprouts again   

Izzi - The DHEA made my AF go AWOL too, not sure if my thinking is logical but I know it can raise your progesterone level and we are given progesterone after we have ET to help hold off AF etc so is it logical that if it has raised our prog levels then AF won't come....... I stopped taking it and she arrived a couple of days later.


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Out to Lunch? Beans and sprouts topped with curry sauce maybe - yumm!!   

Yeah Driver, remember you having the AWOL AF on DHEA (remember doing the dance for you   )  Your logic makes sense, so perhaps its worthwhile to keep on it until a couple of days before AF would normally be due, take a break for a couple of days then start again on CD1 - wot d'ya reckon?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Izz me n you need an AF dance

I'm not late BUT, I need to come on latest tomorrow


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LM / Izzy - af dance for you


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I LOVE penguins   
xx


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow great dance - thanks Driver   

Of course, LM you're waiting for AF so you can book your flights aren't you? I'll add my own little dance 
          but it's not as good as Drivers! No Penguins I'm afraid


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

yes Izz plus my lady is due to have her AF tomorrow / Saturday then start stimms so need to be in sync with her


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, must be so difficult to get all the timings right - hope it works out


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

RC  Oh honey how worrying and frustrating. At least though they are keeping a very close eye on you and chip, which can only be a good thing. I am so sorry about your mum my love, I must have missed that so I am sending you a huge lot of love and my thoughts are with you  She will be watching over you both now and making sure all will be well  

LM - Nice to chat last night lovely  

LW - good luck. Can't wait to hear that baby boy has arrived happily into the world xx

Shortie - have a fabbboooolous holiday

Purps - well done to Monsieur Purps xx

Beachy - Sorry I missed you yesterday. Hope you are ok xx

Missy - Hey buddy lovely to see you over here. Agnus Castus, Mum Omega Fish oil and acupuncture did the trick for me chickadee. I also used to take Wheatgrass but was then told that, that could be detrimental for High NK's so no good for me and you my lovely. I was also prescribed a 2 month course of cyclo progynova by CARE which is a HRT drug and that helps too.

AFM - Well Mystic Meg ( Jimmy Walker) was really spooky. He upset me a bit though and I'm not sure whether I then fed into him and he told me what I wanted to hear. When I first went in he said that my Grandma was asking whether I still had the ring that she'd left for me and that I had a baby boy sat on my knee. 

He said at first that he could see no baby at the moment and that I would be having a hysterectomy and I'm not sure that when he saw my face he then later on went on to say that my insides were in a mess and until that was completely sorted then there was no chance of a baby, but he kept repeating that get things sorted and then there is one chance for a baby. He must have said that 10 times. He also said that I'd need to have my cervix stitched or I'd lose the baby and that I wouldn't carry to full term it would be 8 months but the baby would be ok.

He also said that I had a tilted womb - How the F could he have known that?? I have as my gynaey many years ago did that to help me hold a pregnancy.

He also said that I'd had problems with my right breast....he said that he could see a crescent moon shaped scar and asked had I had some sort of metal probe put in there!! That really freaked me out as there is a small scar in that shape on my boob from the mastitis and the consultant when he did all the tests took some breast tissue with a metal probe. 

He said that my Grandma is really annoyed with Paul about the way he's been treating me and that why did I put up with it. I am the stronger out of the two of us and I shouldn't take any nonsense lol.

Hey Jersey, Jo, gingerbaby, Mirra, Laura, Driver, Popsi, Calypso, Izzi, Heaps, Malini


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sarah- hi love, sorry I ready your email wrong earlier, I think I should start wearing my glasses again


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Swinny - Wow that would have freaked me out, well and truly,  have never dared go to one, DH's Mum is convinced we will have twins as she was told she would have 3 grandchildren, well she has one already and DH's sister's partner has had the snip so it's all down to us now   

Anne - Could they put your lady on the pill for a couple of days when her AF arrives until your AF arrives?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AM- dunno hun, not gonna panic just yet , will see where I am tomorrow.
Did you have 9pm cut too for your day one?
x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Little Me said:


> Did you have 9pm cut too for your day one?


 Sorry don't understand? Do you mean if AF arrives after a certain time you don't count that as day 1?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry, yep, they say if AF arrives before 9pm then that's classed as day 1
It's just a late time if you aks me but hey ho, what do I know


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LM - At my old clinic they said if arrived after 4pm then day 1 was classes as the next day.....9pm does sound late, if mine arrived at 9pm I would count day one as the next day, but what do I know


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

driver that was sooo cool ah happy feet love him...
whats estradiol level ? wander if my place will have all those results for me .. might need to bug them..
got no more hols left this year tempted to do an Izzi and go for late summer call in sick and all that but don't know  ...


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

LM, I always understood from my clinic that before midday was day 1, anytime after that and the next day is counted as day 1 so that's 3 different opinions now      Do you mean they're counting your ladies day 1 if she starts any time before 9pm in which case that does seem late!     

Calypso .... do an Izzi..... I like it


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

who is your lady  LM 
im sorry im getting confused which is easily done


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Calypso it's me Anne hun, I changed my name and pic      xxx


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

LM, we know it's you Anne sweetie    (had scenes of Allo Allo spring to mind just then   ) I think Calypso may have been talking about your lady i.e your doner lady    although I've probably got it wrong


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

ooohhhhh.
Right, my lady is my donor lady Cal
She's 24, a student, and has successfully donated before and got the lady preggers


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all

How you all doing today. Still very subdued here in Cumbria. Still can't believe what has happened.

Thanks for all your replies.

Jo, Izzilu, Malini,little Jenny. Thanks for all the support. DE is something to think about but its a big step. I am  that our last go with OE will work. I have had one AF since last cycle and clinic just advised us to start again straight away cos of my crap egg situation and age. 
SObroady Glad DE is working out for you
Shortie Bet you are on your hols now. Hope you are enjoying yourself.
Swinny strange Physic reading !! But maybe its a sign
Izzilu don't know anything about DHEA. Good luck with Jinny questionnaire
Calypso Good luck to you too with Jinny questionnaire. The embryologist found my FSH results on the computer but they were from Carlisle hospital who tested me twice whilst I waiting to go on IVF waiting list. I have had it done at Gateshead but they did not have the results. Carlise results showed first time it was 5 and 2nd time it was 21
ALi27, Spuds, Driver, Little Me and anyone else I have missed hope you are all doing well. Also for those of you waiting for AF so you can start your cycle, hope she arrives soon.

And finally my whey Protein shake came today. I have started the wheat grass yesterday but worried if I should be taking it. So can you advise me if I should take the wheat grass for FHS levels and protein shake to improve egg quality ? Getting a little stressed just want to do all I can to make the last go successful.

Thanks and take care

Ginger baby


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Phew the post has been busy just speed read 7 pages   

PeeWee - so sorry to hear your sad news.  Life can be so crappy, its not fair     

Calypso - Jinny is a great clinic, you will get the best treatment.

RC     

AFM - had a great time in Greece, DH and I went on mad road trip around the Pelponnese and had our fill of historical sites, winding mountain roads.  Arrived back on Tuesday to a broken fridge which can't be repared till tomorrow, had a few furry things growing and a rather rancid cucumber.  To top it off arrived home to find feathers and a head - the cats were obviously feeling hungry.......
On a potsive note have started the Buserilin this morning so my journey has started.  Feeling scared and excited, having crazy thoughts too  .  

Hi to everyone else - crp at personals sorry


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Evening Ladies xx


Sending beans n sprouts n    to LW XX


Helloooo Swinny GB LM Driver and all xxxxxxx


Girls - I think I am on the DHEA missing AF nonsense - 4 days late - do I carry on with DHEA when 4 months off treatment or not ? Worried about losing what has been so far a pretty steady 28 day cycle ;( wot do you reckon ?


Spuds
xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

I have news, the stork has been, we have a new PR baby  
​ Baby Toby Oliver has arrived​ 6lb 0oz​ Lightweight & OH sending you all the love in the world.​


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

OOOH Many congratulations LW and hubby on the birth of your no doubt beautiful little boy Toby Oliver!

Love and Hugs to you and your family xxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

HOOOOOOOOORAAAAAAAAAAY !!!!!!!


Must have been all those beans n sprouts          


A million Congratulations to all 3 of you 


Loads and Loads of Love


Spuds n DH


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

PS ....XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Lightweight xxxxxx              ...what wonderful news xxxxx congrats to you and your DP xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

BIG congrats LW!! So happy for you and your family.

Malini xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS 
*Lightweight & DH*

on the birth of

Toby Oliver

wishing you lots of love, good health and happiness as a family always

xxx Steph xxx

            ​


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS TO LW AND DP ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF
TOBY OLIVER

       
      ​


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations LW and DP on the birth of your baby boy xx x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Heaps - more importantly, how are you            . So sorry that AF has arrived - IF is just so bl00dy unfair. Make sure you sneak some wine in before starting the drugs again if you can.     

Will try and read back to catch up  - love and       to everyone.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Heaps - So sorry that AF arrived, I had such high hopes for this cycle for you 

Some of you might like to post here too
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238244.0

I will volunteer for collection duties (will be going to visit as soon as plaster cast comes off), if anyone is interested please PM me.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Massive congrats to Light Weight - such lovely news to wake up to xxx


Anne and Malini thinking of you both and sending     thoughts


Heaps so sorry AF showed up


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh Heaps. Hugs. I am sorry. A mango sounds divine but I'll make do with American ones when I am there soon. Wishing, hoping and praying for this round for you.

And Driver. A lunch with you would be a tonic. I am pretty tight for time but in the North next Fri to Tues eve, maybe that Mon on your work lunch hour?

Anne. Big hugs cycle friend. Hope AF has appeared.

And to you Jo. Hope the irritability is just part of the day now and not so surprising.

Hi RC

Morning everyone else.

M xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a quickie... driver have you had my PM i have sent it but FF went a bit weird ! if not can you let me know how to arrange to contribute..

sorry just a quicky now as off to deliver birthday present to my friend before DH goes to work .. be back later xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Driver - thanks for volunterrine for collection duties - you are a star.      Please can you take loads of piccies when you visit as well.    

Heaps - I had a mango milkshake after I escaped from hospital on Tuesday. Is it possible to freeze the flesh?

Malini - how are you doing. my lovely - I am          so much for you. Sending you loads of              . Is it the 20th you are off to LV? I've got lost somewhere.

Zuri - lovely to see your ticker - at least it'll stop me asking you every other day how much longer you have to go.   

Morning to Beachy and Popsi       

Little Me - I hope AF shows up soon, but don't worry too much - mine was late and they were able to coast my lady for a few days. Someone else is also waiting for AF, but I can't remember who - sorry   

I have failed spectacularly to read back and am now off out for the day   - including a return visit to the hospital for a check up.  I am then meeting up with a friend from the antenatal class who has a 5 week old little girl and who is quite happy to let me practise my cuddling!! I still    when I first see her   

Hope everyone has a lovely sunny Friday.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I was hesitant RC but i was persuaded


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Heaps Hunny so sorry to hear about AF showing up - big hugsxxx

Driver thanks for organising things sweeytie

Morning to everone else hope you all enjoy what looks like another sunny day xxx xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Rural Chick said:


> Heaps - Is it possible to freeze the flesh?


 It most certainly is, and then you can have mango smoothies for months, yummy


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

....and more congrats for LW & DP. I can't stop posting this cute little bear on every thread  

Heaps- ahhh hun, so sorry  

****- thanks hun 

AM- that's very kind of you, I will pm now  

Purps- love your ** pics 

Mal how you doing CB?    xx

Well, 4 days past last pill and no sign of the beatch   
Thanks for the advice **** y

Still wish she'd show her face though, "come on you lovely beautiful always welcome AF, show yourself" 

I can honestly say I think this is the first time I've ever begged the b itch to arrive 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## swissbump (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi All, 

Zuri suggested I post here, thanks for all the advice Zuri. Waiting for furthere FSH and AMH results to see if I will be suitable for IVF, may have a battle on our hands to convince clinic here in Switzerland, otherwise its egg donation for us. 

I have started HRT through Dr Marion Gluck, and this cycle I have yet to ovulate, clearblue monitor is showing high fertility from day 12, today is day 20. I am wondering is it the HRT making the change, also should I come off the HRT for my next monitored cycle? Hoping clinic here will accept my most recent results when I get them. Another monitored cycle will just delay treatment.

Thanks for whatever advice you can give?

Swissbump


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Oooh Congratulations LW fantastic news - best wishes to all three of you       

                     

Loving the name Toby too!   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning all, lovely news for team PR on a lovely day!   

Thanks very much Driver for 'delivering the news' and for arranging a collection, will pm you in a mo!   

Heaps so sorry AF has turned up    I too have a shred of hope every month and a little cry every time it is dashed   

Spuds, I'm having exactly the same quandry with DHEA, I was 4 days late on a pretty regular 27/28 day cycle so didn't take any yesterday, AF has turned up this morning!  Thing is I think the DHEA may have helped my eggie mature better (an issue for me) because I OVd on CD14 this month instead of usual CD16/17. Driver suggested that DHEA ups progesterone levels which would be the cause of AF delay so I've kind of reached my own conclusion that I'll take DHEA from CD1 to about CD25 to get the benefits but hopefully still allow AF to arrive on time, unless anyone knows any different   .  Sorry if that's a bit wordy and I know I've repeated myself but hope it helps   

LM, hope the AF dance works for you soon       

Malini, how are things going with you, are you nearing the end of down-regging?   

Zuri - good to see you ticking along nicely   

Zahida, sounds like you had a lovely weekend, good luck with the Buserelin   

GB - hope the protein and wheatgrass has the desired effect   

Popsi, hope you had a lovely anniversary   

Welcome Swissbump, sounds like you may have a battle on your hands with your clinic, but as I am sure many of the girls on here will tell you, please don't feel pressurised into going down the DE route until you feel you are ready. There are plenty of girls on here who have had similar results to you and have positive stories to tell     

  Purps, RC, Steph, Beachy, Calypso, Swinny and everyone I've missed   

Love to you all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All

Well I had my first protein shake today and it was alright.  Todays breakfast was porridge, potein shake and wheat grass,  Yummy not  .  Also found out today my boss is going to be away when we start IVF again so will probably have to ask head of department for the days off for scans etc.  So hope she is understanding about things.  If not I will scream and shout and    her   
A big congrats to LV.  Its so nice to hear good news on here.  It gives all hope.  Well done LV.    

Heaps so sorry AF has arrived.  As Rural chick says get some wine in before you start again.

Little Me and Malini thinking of you

Calpyso how are you doing flower.  Hope you are bearing up okay and have completed your Jinny questionaire.

Swissbump Welcome to the gang.  I have just joined the gang recently and they have all been really helpful and supportive.  We all try to keep each other sane.

To everybody else.  Hope are all okay and have a nice Friday evening.

As always take care.

Ginger Baby


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Ginger - when have the NHS said your next cycle is? It is usual to have a break of around 2 cycles.  Good that they are willing to let you have another go.  My clinic said DE after my failed NHS cycle.  

Heaps      

love to everyone - its supposed to be scorchio tomorrow woop woop.  off to watch BGT with a nice cold beer.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay girls I am reading but feeling so behind with you all at the moment.  Have agreed to do some extra work as bit skint here so did a long day yesterday, brought stuff home to do tonight and working all day tom. 

Heaps - So sorry sweet pea.

Anne/ Mal - Got everything crossed for you girls..

Is anyone else cycling... sorry I know being crap. 

XX


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiya all Its me again

Zahida E.  They said cos I did not get to embryo transfer stage and have had an AF even though it was just 4 days in length, cos was just the lining of my womb,  cos there was no egg cos they had took it out at egg collection stage just to start again straight away when next AF arrives.  I did ask them if we should wait a month or two but they said to carry on straight away cos of my age and that my egg quality is not getting any better. 

So just carrying on when Af arrives.  Af should arrive in about 3 weeks times.  I am worried now that I am doing the right thing.  Help !!!

Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

evening girls,


Quick hello before I go to see sex n the city 2


Laura- bless you love with your extra work   


GB   

Well, still no AF,  I'm thinking tomorrow now but I can't have a day 2 scan on a Sunday but clinic have said day 3 will be ok (thats of course if it does arrive tomorrow)


Feeling a bit stressed actually but I'm gonna do my best to chillax     


xxxxxx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Little Me      hope AF arrives soon.  Shes a little witch.  She always arrives when you don't want her to and then when you want her to be on time shes late.  She drives us all     

Enjoy sex and the city 2.

Love
Ginger Baby


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Ginger - I did back to back cycles one private followed by my NHS cycle.  I have heard of other ladies doing it too.  I got 5 eggs first time and 6 on NHS cycle so it can vary from month to month.  Its great they are willing to go again so soon.  Go for it - it could be this cycle it all works out.  

I took wheatgrass tablets rather than the drink it was a little more palatable.  You had to take 7 tablets 3 times a day which was a bit much.


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All

Just been for a run to try and get stress out of my system.  My ZITA west relaxation CD's turned up today so going to do one of them later.

Little Me  Did you enjoy Sex in the City 2 ?

Zahida E Thanks for the reassurance.  I notice you are on NHS waiting list for donor cycle.  If you don't mind me asking how do you find a donor.  Can you find one anonymously.  DE were mentioned at my follow up as something to consider if this next cycle does not work out.  Clinic said most people find there own donors by asking friends or family.  But I don't have any friends or family who would be suitable.  I don't have any sisters just a cousin but not sure if I could ask her and my best female friend has ME so could not ask her, could not put her through it.  Shes well at the moment but don't want her ME to flare up again.  Is there a way you can find an anonymous donor ?  Like tell me to bugger off if you think I am being too nosey.

Heaps Hmm Mangoes

Malini  Hope you are doing okay on the stimms 

Calypso How do you doing, not heard from you on here for while.

Hello to everyone else

Anyway off into town now for a wonder about.

Take care Ginger Baby


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello lovelies   


I just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone from DP, Toby and I for all our lovely messages. He's just absolutely gorgeous! We came home yesterday from the hospital and I'm now trying to find the instruction manual   


I hope everyone is doing well. Anne and Malini, special follie growing vibes for your forthcoming cycles and hugs to everyone     


Lightweight    xxxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Lightweight - so happy to hear your news, looking forward to seeing some pics on ** xxx


Lovely to see you over here swissbump - hopefully these lovely insightful kind girls can help you - we do have the added battle being over here in switzerland with information etc... xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LW, glad that you and baby are home safe, bet you just gaze at him in amazement..x


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

LW - huge congrats!  You must be over the moon to have Toby home.  Here's to many happy happy years of parenting.


Ginger Baby - There are two options for DE - one is to have tx in UK and you can go on waiting list for a donor.  Second is to go abroad where you can get tx more quickly.  The legalities are different for the UK versus abroad.  There is loads of helpful info on the egg donor threads on FF.


Heaps - I have abandoned the no alcohol rule too, seeing as it did me no good!  Just enjoying a nice glass of rose as I type.


LM - Any sign of AF today?


Izzi - my previous consultant said to stop DHEA after I had had my IUIs, so I think your plan sounds like a reasonable one.


RC - how was yesterday's trip to the hospital?


Purps - loving the ** piccies!


Malini - I have everything crossed for you.


Hugs to everyone else.


AFM - had a crappy couple of days.  Went for bloods yesterday at local hospital.  Had to wait 2 hours in horrible waiting area, which doubled up as a waiting area for the early pregnancy unit and antenatal clinic.  Had to suffer lots of happy couples with bumps.  And to top it off, discovered AF had arrived during trip to loo.  So that means that although clomid made me ovu on day 16, which is early for me, my luteul phase was still only 7 days!  I wish someone could shed some light on why.  Pinning all my hopes on the Lister - first consult week after next.


Anyway - drinking wine now and watching BGT.


Hope you are all having good weekends in the sun.


L xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just a quickie

Louise with such a short luteul phase have you checked out this thread?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217901.0

Love to all and thanks for the lovely comments about my pics, means alot coming from you ladies!


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks, Purps - have some cyclogest left from my tx, so will try that this month.


----------



## Rural Hick (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Sorry that I have been away so long.  This post is an update on RC (****)y's progress - she and Chip are very well.   

Following her recent visit to the Maternity Ward they have decided to keep her in.  I can understand this to some extent - she is enjoying her pregnancy too much.   Sadly she is currently internetless (this is Rural Herefordshire after all) so you get me instead.  All is well but she will be away for a while.

Best wishes

RH


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Mr **** y

Thank you for the update! So sorry to hear they have been kept in, hopefully though they will be able to keep a close eye on her and Chip and make sure he stays where he should be for a little while longer!

Will she be able to go to her Mum's funeral on Monday do they think?

You guys have been through so much in the recent weeks/months, I'm sure its all just so exhausting for you all!

Hope you are taking care of yourself as it's important for you to be as close to 100% as you can.

If there is anything we can do please let us know, and if you get lonely we will all keep you company whilst your wonderful wife and chip are being cared for!

Lot's of love to you **** y and chipster, please send her our very best

Sxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

can't stop, I just wanted to send a huge hug to RH  - we will really miss seeing you both tomorrow, but hope that the hospital will be able to look after both lovely RC and little Chip for a good while yet, and that all will be well - and that we are all able to meet again soon  As Purps says, make sure you take care of yourself too hon    thinking of you both loads 

I know that RC must be  to miss her Mum's funeral on Monday, am so sad for her - please give her all our love and a huge hug to her too 

Anne - can't wait to see you tomorrow!  
Hope everybody else is having a nice weekend! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Roadlesstravelled (Apr 3, 2010)

hi guys

wondering if can join your thread and any advice on my dreadful AMH result which came back at 0.9 then retested same blood sample and came back at 1.2  Mr Glass at Seacroft has given me a 1-2% chance of IVF working and of a natural conception.  Had MC last year at 12weeks and since then my cycle has shortened to only 25 days which Mr G thinks is a sign of premenopause!  all in all not been a good week and have actaully not stopped crying or drinking for 3 days!  

I am thinking that may need to go private for IVF as not even on the waiting list for Leeds yet as been referred to Mr Rutherford at end of june, to discuss options but if he is as negative as Mr G then not good!  I was wondering if anyone out there can give me some advice about the AMH and its voice of doom and which private clinics you have found to be the best in this country or abroad  x  thanks guys waking up in tears at the moment just looking for any hope thats out there   

Karen x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

RH thanks for the update on RC - so sorry she has had to be kept in, I hope somehow she can get to her mums funeral on Monday - she must be feeling devastated   


Wishing you all the best you two and little one x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all   


Firstly- LW, glad you're both home safe   


**** y-  here  if / when you need anything, only about  50 mins away if you need anything    
Will miss you  and RH today   
Thanks for the update RH and glad all ok.   


Steph- Sooo excited about lunch today     


Mal- How you doing love?   


Well, AF is here today           
Booking flghts later today  


Hope all ok
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

RH - PLease pass on my love to RC... I'm so sorry she's not going to make the funeral.  I bet she is devasted, BUT her mum would certainly not want chip put at risk.  Will you go? Can you/ some one film it for her?


Love to everyone... back later... the outlaws are due to arrive any time!!


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Anne - glad AF as turned up.    for a good outcome.

Welcome losing hope. First of all a low AMH is an indication of ovarian reserve i.e the number of eggs.  Your FSH levels are normal which is good - suggests that egg quality shouldn't be an issue.  Quite a few ladies have had successful outcome with low AMH levels so don’t give up hope.  The fact you have been pregnant before is also a good sign.  

In terms of clinics – I have had treatment at two clinics in the UK and felt like a commodity at both.  I had one treatment at Jinemed in Istanbul and it was fantastic, the clinic is modern and doctors and staff are wonderful.  

I also heard about a non –profit clinic at the Sheffield Hallam, the cost of treatment is a fair bit cheaper and if they might be more amenable to treating someone in your situation.  In my experience a lot of private clinics and the NHS tend to treat ladies who will have a good outcome – it makes success rates look good.


----------



## Roadlesstravelled (Apr 3, 2010)

hi Zahida

Thanks so much for replying to me, I really needed it x x x   

I suppose I have been beaten down by the Dr's negative interpretations and probably outcome, being told you have a 1-2% chance of ever having a baby has really knocked me about emotionally and I just trying to come to terms with the potential loss of my fertility.  I have heard a lot of good things about the Turkish hospital and my partner is thinking about giving them a go in the summer.  How much time do you need to spend there and is is more expensive than treatment here?  sorry to bombard you with questions its just dont know where else to find the answers!!!

Karen x x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LM - Whoo to AF arriving hope you got some good flights booked, does it feel real now   

RH - Thanks for the update, RC is in the best place for Chio to get looked after, please send her my love.

LHR - Hi, we have spoken before on the Leeds threads, I have to say please don't expect miracles from your meeting with DR R as from my experience Leeds is very focused and well known for traeting ladies with PCOS and have great results with them but when it comes to ladies with high FSH and low ovarian reserve they don't wnat to know, however if your FSH is Ok (at leeds they don't even test AMH so I am not sure if they will look at that result) they may be happy to let you have a cycle.   

LW - glad you are home and everything is going well.


----------



## Roadlesstravelled (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks so much for advice and links ect 

Driver - Hey, so sorry your last tx didnt work   , I go on that post sometimes and read your stories but have been feeling too down to post recently. Its got to be your turn next!  Mr Glass at leads sent me to the spire hospital to have my AMH done, in a way i wish I hadnt had it done as I have never felt so devestated and depressed.  I am not expecting much if any positivity from Mr R when I see him, I have low ovarian reserve and I am expecting him to say there is not a chance! What I am struggling to decide at the moment is if its best to wait and see if I can get 1 round of IVF done on the NHS or not waste any time and go privately??  can afford a private go but its then a nightmare deciding what clinic is best - I hear that Jinemed is excellent and also Lister in London, but living in Leeds this is a right trek!

Heaps - thats so much for putting those links on and your response!  it does give me hope when other people in my situation have hope!!!  your a star babe   

thanks again 

K x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

LAdies and RH


RH please pass on my best regards to RC for the safe delivery of chip! so exciting!


LW: congrats on the birth of your little boy!


Anne: hope you doing ok on this ever closer cycle!


Mal; You too, hope you hanging in there.


Louise: The set up is really far from ideal at hospitals....cruel in fact. Have been at epu many times for bloods (going down) sat next to bumps....very upsetting.


AFM: been away for the week, camping and then visiting family with DH and his DS, all good fun and knackering too. First week back on alcohol following anti-b's. Glad to be finished them!!!! 


DH is going to help me get a bit fitter, with the breathlessness (sarcoidosis) I havent been excercising nearly enough.....and ALL of last yrs summer clothes are TIGHT ...erm


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

ps, sorry cant do more personals, have read back!  A weeks a lot to catch up on, just to say nice to see NIX back  




and


losing hope rapidly....it is very hard not to be down when you get hit with tough news. Your FSh is good tho. We collectively on here, through exp and through what may docs will say (alot dont bother with amh)...really dont pay attn to amh, it's certainly not the be all and end all.... esp if you have yet to have an ivf cycle. You may respond fine on a cycle, with the drugs they suggest (if its not fine then you can try a different protocol). My amh was 3.69mpol when last tested a yr ago, (I got 9 eggs, 7 mature, all fertilised wnd 2 went to blast, no pg but a good response) I wont test  amh again tho. x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LHR - If you can get a cycle on the NHS then I would (I don't think the waiting list is very long at the moment but if it was then I might think differently), even if it is just to use it as a test to see how you respond and then you will have a better indication as to what type of clinic would be best for you. Being a Northern lady it is a difficult choice as to whether to go to Jinny or have a go at the Lister (I couldn't do the Lister as my FSH was too high so it was an easy decision for me) as travelling back and forward to London for treatment is very time consuming and can be very expensive so a cycle at the Jinny can be cheaper and less stressful.

Mag - Hello lovely, glad you had a good break away, I also had my first night back on the alcohol last night and am suffering for it today


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Driver: when I had my first glass of wine I actually didnt like it but then after a while heeeeeeey hicup it was looooooovely, but hangovers are the worst! x


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Mag and Driver - I bought myself a nice bottle of wine last night - could only manage two glasses before I felt sick!  My tolerance must have gone way down.  I have a headache today too...  I am also suffering from summer clothes too tight due to all the comfort eating the last few months.  Wonder how much weight I could lose if I ate only Special K until I go on hols on Thursday?   


LHR - there are lots of girls on here who have got pregnant with similar stats to yours so do not lose hope!  I am about to move to try the Lister for my next cycle.  We did think about the Jinny but decided to give it one more go in the UK first - I live in London so Lister is a bit easier for me.  I agree with Driver that if you can get an NHS go, then do that depending on how long you have to wait.


LM - Woo hoo to AF!  Flights booked?


RH - thanks for the update on RC.  Please keep us posted.


AFM - feel a glimmer of positivity after Googling short luteal phase incessantly last night.  Dr Google seems to think that it can be sorted out by using cyclogest which I will try next cycle.  Will see what the Lister say, but maybe its worth TTC naturally with cyclogest for a few months before shelling out on another IVF.  And surely the DHEA must be having some effect - it certainly is on my skin, sure that people must be wondering why I have suddenly developed acne.  


Off to see SATC 2 tonight.  Hope everyone is having nice weekends.


L xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

LW - Congratulations sweetie. Welcome to the world Toby      (one each for the three of you)

LHR   

Driver and Mags -    oh dear girls has the nasty booze monster kicked your ars*s? I feel for you as I have hangover from hell. Hope your fellas are looking after you both   

Sorry for lack of perso's been out all weekend. Went with my best friend for her scan to Liverpool Women's yesterday and then we went to the Albert Dock for lunch afterwards. I think her pregnancy has been the hardest out of all of my friends to deal with. I went for the scan yesterday as i feel like i've totally not been there for her. I hate feeling pangs of jealousy when she talks about buying her pram and decorating the nursery. It's bl**dy evil feeling so envious. I know that once the baby is here I will be fine, it's pregnancies that I have a tough time with. My friend totally understands and she sent me such a lovely text message last night to say that she really appreciates me being there for her when she knows just how hard it must be. She also said that her baby will be blessed to have a lovely auntie like me to always be there and to spoil him/her. Cried my bloody eyes out when I read it. I have never told her how hard I find it, she just knows me so well!
Had to work today, so just back now putting my feet up for a bit.

Hope you're all having nice weekends girlies

Love and massive    to you all

Sarah xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

LW - CONGRATULATIONS to you and DP!         

RH - thanks for the update, please pass on my love to RC     

Swinny - that must be so hard     

Mag - the 1st drink feels so well deserved doesn't it!   

Louise - I'm sure the cyclogest will work a treat. I will be using them when I am given the all clear to ttc again   

Karen - Welcome    As the other ladies have said we don't worry about amh too much. Its still a very new test. 

Malini - have pm'd you with directions 

Driver - sent you a pm too

Purps - you looked beautiful as a bridesmaid! 

Hi Popsi, Zuri, Laura, Gingerbaby, Calpso, Anne, Shortie, Steph et all   

Will call Akvil tomorrow to see if my C retest is in...v nervous! Had a really vivid dream the other night....dreamt that I was in hospital and had just given birth to twins, a tiny boy and girl...both looked like dh. Woke up and burst into tears when I realised it was a dream..seemed so real   

Anna x


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Karen - I too have been told that we have a 1-2% chance with my own eggs and after three failed cycles have decided to go down the donor egg route.  I would wait for your consulatation at Leeds, the waiting list might not the that long so hold out for an NHS cycle if you can.  In the meantime contact Jinny and a clinic in the UK, get as much info as possible.

With regards to Jinny - the actual cost of the treatment is a lot less than in the UK but you have to factor in cost of flights, time off work etc so I would say it is still cheaper considering an icsi cycle cost around 4K without the drugs in the UK.  It is possible to start the treatment in the UK which means that u spend lees time in Istanbul but this option becomes expensive as the drugs cost more to buy in the UK and you have pay for your scans.  

Hope this helps


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Anna - I am willing your test to be negative my love, so that you can crack on with making your little boy and girl    I am thinking about you    

When you did your re-test hun, how many weeks post antiB's was it? I had a chat to Dr G and decided to leave mine until next AF as he said that he didn't think my numbers were so high and that he thought we'd have a definitive + or - if I waited rather than testing early. Are you going to do the other tests for Mycoplasma and Ureaplasma? It's never bl*8dy ending is it??


----------



## Roadlesstravelled (Apr 3, 2010)

Gosh you guys are great!

I think I am just in shock about my result. I just didnt think it would be this bad and my chances so low (they certainly dont mince their words do they). I really do appreciate your advice and support. I have felt so very sad and depressed the last few days I have not known what to do with myself and have just drank alot as its the only time I feel positive but I know that its not the answer.  My DH has also been really down and we are struggling to come to terms with our outlook!  I feel very scared, angry, sad and guilty that the problem is with my not my DH and just wish I had started trying for a family alot sooner but only met DH 3 years ago! - sorry sorry sorry rambling and you dont need some new person writing all doom and goom on a sunday afternoon!  thanks you all for your messages, I cant tell you how much I needed them x x x x 

Karen x


----------



## Roadlesstravelled (Apr 3, 2010)

Sarah - meant to say in last post I think you are very brave to go to your friends scan and I know how hard it must be for you.  My twin sister has a baby girl and I find it so hard to see her and when I call and I can hear Lucy girgling away in her lap, I normally have to have a sob after very call and its hard putting on the fake happy voice.  It will be your turn to shine one day and all your friends will be there to share in your joy! 

Driver, Anna, heaps, mags, Louise, Zahida have a lovely rest of your weekend - I am just waiting for the final episode of 24 to come on as I have a Jack Bauer obsession!  

Karen


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome losinghoperapidly xxxx please dont lose hope xxxxx the girls here are amazing and between everyone here you will get so much support xxxxx I remember when they told me my position and I really felt like it was the end of the world but it isn't - i promise - and things do get better xxxx


Girls - sorry not been about - had a day at the zoo which was very therapeutic  - been doing lots of exercise - easy stuff though for now - and meditation course again on thurs is really helpful - coming from a stressmonster like me thats somethink lol


Love to all you lovely lot - thinking  of you - specially KC RC LW Swinny Heaps GB Zuri et all and all of you 


Spudulike 
xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Just a quickie as exhausted at mo, but Losing hope, I was given a 5% chance of pregnancy, and advised Donor eggs after my second failed IVF but now I'm 27 weeks pregnant with a surprise natural miracle. So please have hope that the Docs are not always right!

Love and hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Losing hope - Thank you honey. I remember only too well what it's like to be told that your chances are less than 5%. I was told that 3 years ago and although I've not been successful yet I aint giving up. Over the last year I've learned so much about my body and what my problems are and I am hoping that with all the necessary treatment I will be a mum at some point. Don't give up chickadee, it feels hopeless now but get your research head on and keep chatting to us and you'll learn loads and move forward. I totally get the guilt thing as I feel the same. Our problems are in fact my fertility issues and not Paul's and I often feel like that. Funnily enough we had this talk only last week and Paul was gutted that i was beating myself up so much...his words to me were "it's not your problem, it's our problem and we'll get through it together". 

Spuds   

Purps - how's our LO? how the time is flying


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Dear Ladies,

Sorry to jump onboard this thread as it seems as though you all know each other, but am desperate for some advice!   Have had 2 failed cycles s(both time 3 eggs collected - 2 fertilised) with high dosage of drugs (am 39) and am wondering if should change clinics.  Have been reading about Geeta Nargund at Create and how the natural cycle is 'kinder' to us PR's and is more successful.  Does anyone have any thoughts/advice/recommendations.  We are at Guys and did move to CRM (St Johns Wood) which was disastrous!!!! They made a terrible mistake with us......Any ideas

Thanks alot ladies....and wishing you all lots of


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya Planet Janet - love the name     


On this thread  I think Im safe in saying the ones most used for PR (poor responders) are the Lister in London, Jinemead in Turkey and there are others the girls will tell you about here - I have used the Lister and really recommend them - friends have used Marquis something in Barcelona but if you are looking at changing clinics for your own eggs I'd consider Lister xx - we both have similar backgrounds I think xxxx


For donor eggs I had heard CRM Park Lane were good ? Not sure if they are the same organisation ? Sorry to hear you had a disaster at S Johns Wood thats awful ;((


Good Luck


Spuds
xx


Hiya Swinny N Purps   


XX


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

****! Just lost a flipping post!

Really just wanted to say hi to all and

     to RC and RH such a bittersweet time    


LM - so glad the old b itch finally put in an appearance! Does it feel a bit more real now you have a flight booked      



LHR - am officially changing your name to Lots of Hope Really, cos there IS      Glad you found the PR posse, this is one of the friendliest boards on the site      


Awww Swins - your DH is lovely       to both of you!


Hiya Purps - how's yer bump 


Hey Mash - glad you're enjoying the meditation. Oops I nearly typed medication there        Hows life in spudland treating you?


Dinna -      it WILL come true hon!      for the results of the c-test. Also am very late to this particular party but did you see Robert Winston's recent comments about fertility issues and how the big "o" can push infections up into the tubes etc? Surely that's proof positive that there's something in this "hidden C" business... Whaddever, I just hope it's gorn now!


Hiya Lou - Hope you've found the answer there, how fab would it be if you got a natural miracle with just a little hope from prog! The DHEA should help     


Wotcha Mags!   With you on the tight clothes, NONE of my jeans fit and don't talk to me about muffin tops!       


Malini, Jen, Dinna, Laura, Mira, Jo, Shawty, Drives, gawd sorry to everyone I haven't mentioned but no more persos... I really wanted to recreate my original post but I'm knackered, will come back for a proper catch-up tomoz!


Love and hugs to ALL!!


xxx


whoops Hi PJ!


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiya All

Louises104 Thanks for the advice. I am waiting to start my final funded NHS go with my own eggs at QE Gateshead. At the follow up appointment we asked if this did not work what should we do and they said DE. I am just    our next cycle with OE work. Need a miracle. Never got to embryo transfer stage so feel such a loser !!! Good luck with your lister appointment.

Losing Hope rapidly so sorry things feel bleak at the moment. My clinic don't do AMH but they told me my FSH is high when it was last tested it was 21. So been very up and down since I heard that news. Its hard picking yourself up again after crap news. You will find loads of help on this thread. Everyone is really nice and friendly.

Little Me Whoop Whoop AF has arrived and you can get started. Sending you loads of luck and    

Swinny my DH loves 24 I think he thinks Jack Bauer is real !!!

Planet Janet Welcome, love the name. I am sure the girls on here will help you. I am pretty new on here and they have helped me so much over the past few weeks.

Hi to everyone else.

Take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

yo Nix       
How's you? xx


Sarah      


What a crap short post - sorry girls but I'm fooked   
Met Steph today for lunch and my GWAD Vivvy is the most adorable little girl, just stunning.
Thanks Steph n Rach if you're reading   


Well ladies, flights are booked      
We fly from Birmingham on Wed 16th June and we got a bargain on the flight too.
Apartment all sorted now too and it's lovely
Cats booked into cattery
1st Scan at 6.50am      tomorrow morn so it feels real .


Welcome to PJ and LHR - Sorry girls, I've got an obsession with shortening everything   
   to you both 


**** y Thinking of you , missed you today    


love to all, must go to bed cos got to be up well early man    


oooh Hi GB xxxxxxxx

xxxxxx


----------



## Spuds (Aug 6, 2008)

Wehey helloooo Nix        I think medication may have been better lol xxxxx loving spudland and fitting in far too well as a jokal ) soooo nice to hear from you - hows it going ?? xxx


Little Me xxxxxx              wahooo off we go !!!! got everything crossed honey for you n DH XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Little me you are probably  tucked in bed now but just wanted to see good luck for tomorrow.

Love

Ginger baby


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

GB- Still here love, just off now , and thanks    


Hi Spudsy


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ladies.. before i post i apologise so much for lack of personals      .. its manic at my end at the moment, sooooo busy with our princess ! feeling a bit tired this weekend with my M.E. also .. but holding out well thanks to Dh .. so sorry i feel i should be better xx

LM... oh i am so pleased darling that AF has arrived, have you booked your flights, please do me a favor and PM me your address darling xxx

RC and RH .. thinking of you both darlings, remember your Mum would want whats best for her little girl (RC) and chip xxx ....     

Annasb..      for negative result darling xxx

NIx... lovely to have you back darlin xxxx

lots of love to all the newcomers, your all welcome here we may know each other but its the sort of thread that we welcome all the new people and help all we can... I am sorry i am not very clued up on the facts and figures as you can see by my history we decided on another route 

love you all xxxxxx

Little me .. you sneaked in there then !!... glad you enjoyed today, little Vivvy reminds me of our princess a lot !!! and steph has very similar choice in how little princesses should be dressed as me too


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Swinny - I don't know much about the other tests? Are you having them done? Because my tubes and utereus are clear I am    I don't have any other issues. My C results was v low compared to others, in fact one of the lowest I've seen (5.5 to the 10 to the power of 3) penny said I had it a VERY long time ago so I'm praying the1st lot of antib's did the trick. When I tested it was 6 weeks to the day since I finished my antib's.

Nix - hi my lovely    No did not see Winston's comments...blimey! 

Little me - how exciting! 

Planet Janet - you sound similar to me, with my last and final nhs cycle I had 3 eggs collected which produced x2 top quality embies which resulted in a chemical. I was also on the top whack of stimms. Create have the best success rates outside of London but not sure how they do with pr's? if I was going to go with oe ivf  again I would go with Mr Gorgy at the FGA (due to my immune issues), Lister or the Jin in Turkey. 

Hiya spuds and zahida, pops, ginger baby

Karen - I'm watching 24...Jack has lost it! 

Evening all. Been weeding in my veggie garden. Will ache tomorrow! Had a mojito as well wine with dinner...oh dear! 

Anna x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wanted to send RC and RH big hugs for today


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

RC - Thinking of you my sweetness, hope you get through today as gentley as possible. xx


Anne - Good luck with Scan today... oh think you've already had it!! Blimey! Early!


Love to everyone. XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck Heaps x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

RC & RH - Thinking of you all today   

Heaps - I told LHR on the other thread that in my head she is now called London Heathrow   

Malini - Are you out there   , hope you are doing OK     

Anne - Hope scan goes well, and great news on flights and apartment, will be picking your brains when you get back, need to find a cheap way of doing this for our FET   

Tracey - Not sure when you are back and not sure if you are stil on your 2WW, but sending you some of these anyway


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all   

**** y - I know I've just send a text but I have none of these on my phone          
Love to you hun, I visited  my mums grave on Saturday and asked her to look out for your mum   
Love to RH n Chip too   

Hepas- good luck for your scan today love   

Hi AM- you ok chick?   
Yep, well impressed with my flight price- £235.00 all inc for both of us 2 weeks from bham and thats with baggage and reserved seats      

yeah, Tracey, you back yet?   

Scan went fine, lining nice n thin at 5.3mm and ovaries all looked clear, no cysts or anything.
back Friday then next Monday and Wednesday morning
6.50am     

Morning Beachy   

Ahh thanks Laura   

Love to all 
xxxx


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Just a quickie from me as dashing to work but wanted to say:


RC and RH - you are in my thoughts today.


LM - great news re scan!


Heaps -   


L x


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Emotionally all over the place atm. Sorry.

Quickly, LM - well done! I have a blood test today to check for similar.

Sarah - You're very special.

Heaps - Lots of tears at ours too. Wishing you a short ride on this hellish rollercoaster.

Newbies - Reading and hoping for you all.

Kisses all round and scibbles on your cast Driver. Shall send you some money asap.

ASB - See you Friday if my directionally challenged brain can pull it off. Grateful for your invite.

Too many well wishers to do proper personals. I feel popular for the first time in my life.

Thank you,
Malini xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks Louise   

mal good luck kidda


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

LM hunny well done on the scan! all go now! I must remember to get you to sort out any future holidays for me as you always seem to get the bargains   

Mal good luck for your results too!

Heaps     and    

**** y and RH you are foremost in my thoughts today! Thinking of you both xxx

Sorry busy at work at mo but thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

LHR - please don't get too hung up on your AMH and what one clinic says. You do have things in your favour - you are only 36 so hardly ancient; you also can conceive naturally even though you miscarried last time; and your FSH is normal which suggests your ovaries are not struggling badly. Ladies here have conceived naturally on AMH lower than your reading! Sam, Hazelnut and Missy on this thread all conceived naturally last year and certainly Sam and Hazelnut had high FSH too. Remember also that having a younger partner is helpful cos it gives you a higher chance of having some healthy spermies there the month you crank out a good egg! I would look into ways of getting yourself into tip-top shape fertility wise - eating healthily etc. to give the natural route the best possible chance. Meanwhile, change clinics and find yourself somewhere more positive!! My sister was in the Yorkshire area and she had her cycle at Manchester Care and they were very positive with her despite FSH of 22. Her previous clinic had flatly refused to treat her saying she was a hopeless case! You could also look at the Jinemed as a possibility. Finally, remember that, whatever they say, we have seen plenty of cases of AMH increasing, especailly with DHEA use; something to bear in mind.

RH - thanks for the update; I know it is a pain but whatever is best for RC and Chip!

Zuri - nice ticker!

LM - sounds as though everything is going well; best of luck to you!

Heaps - new cycle new chance! Good luck to you!

Laura - hope the outlaws were ok!

Zahida - hello there; don't really know you but hopefully will get to!

Louise - so sorry about your hospital experience; mine was the same when I was expecting Monty and I wrote to say how terrible I felt with my easy natural bump when sitting next to ladies there for IF treatment. In all fairness they did say they were changing the arrangements and have now actually done so. If you can bear it it might be worth writing to complain - easier said than done I know but ladies going through IF are going through so much already that hospitals really should not be adding to their distress. With the luteal phase, my understanding is that it is something which is fairly easy to correct. I think extra B vits can help or, beyond that, a boost of progesterone.

Steph - can't believe how gorgeous little Vivvy is. I love the hat!

LW - many many congratulations; such wonderful wonderful news! Welcome to the world little Toby!

Mag - hope the antibiotics have worked for you! Hope camping was fun!

Driver - thanks for your PM; I will email you and get myself tested!

Ginger - well done on the run! Hope the relaxation CD was good.

Beachy - hello

Izzi - hi there!

Malini - praying so hard for you! Not surprised you are emotional at the moment - this is so stressful.

Purple - loving the ** piccies; oddly, I especially like the NY Eve ones when you didn't even know your own happiness!

Swinny - it is nice to hear about a kind and sensitive friend for a change! Well done you for being there for her when it is so hard.

Anna - hope your dream comes true.

Spuds - glad the meditation went well. I am worse than useless at that type of thing.

PlanetJanet - sorry I can't help since I don't know much about natural IVF but good luck whatever you decide; it sounds as though you get some good quality embies so keep going!

Nix - hello!

Popsi - dressing your little princess must be such fun!

love to everyone I have missed. Hope all had a good weekend!


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning girls,

Just a flying visit as I'm off for my CD3 bloods in a minute (without a car in the pouring rain   )

but just had to say RC and RH (and chip of course) my thoughts go out to you all on this especially difficult day     

LM great news on the scan, it really is all systems go now!      

Heaps good luck with the scan and the chat    and Mal good luck with the blood test    and big      and      to you both, it sounds like you're needing them at the moment   

Hi LJ, Purps, Driver, Beachy, Laura, Louise and everyone else   

Thinking of you and Toby, LW - hope you found that instruction manual      

Love to everyone    and 'see' you later!

IzziLu xXx


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

morning girlies im back on now the bt man has fixed me lol
Ive missed loads but i have been reading though..
good luck malini and LM sending loads of love and luck your way
congrat LW on your new baby      
hello RC and RH
thanks for the update RH cant wait to hear some good news   
Hi GB sorry i have not been on for a while but im back in business now thanks chick 
Hey _Izz chick needles and me are not friends ouchies speak to you when you returnn._

_ooh the bt man is coming back ooooohhh !!!!_
_ welcome PJ and LHR as nix says we may have to change your name i think hope is our motto on this site and loosing is out of the question       ..._
_ ATM on my day off trying to catch up on housework and will be filling out the docs on jinny .... i think jan i will go there as I have just about exhausted my hol entitlement i get 6.5 weeks with 4 gone already so wait till next year hopefully,,,, will hear what they think is best..._
_hi tracey and driver, laura, purps and spudsy wudsy _
_kisses and hugs_
_cal_


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Just want to sen my thoughts to RC and RH for today - thinking of you xxx 


Malini and LM - thinking of you bot too x


Heaps lota of luck for your next cycle 


how many cycling ladies do we have now?


xx


----------



## Roadlesstravelled (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi guys - have changed my username - hope its better!  I did consider London Heathrow Driver but thought I would continue down the theme of hope but this time a positive theme which is you are right is an absolute must!

LittleJenny and purple72 - thanks for your messages, they were really touching and really helped me!!!!  are they your babies Jenny?  they are sooooo cute in the pea outfits

Anna - I am already mourning the loss of both Lost and 24, cant wait for the movie to come out!  at least BB is starting Wed to numb the pain

Got an appointment tomorrow to discuss my v low AMH result.  I know that they will be all negative and doom and gloom at Leeds but I shall keep are of the hope and positivity you guys have shared with me in my head so that I do not get too upset.  Told work will not be in the afteroon in case I need to have a little sob!

can I ask you guys how your work places have been about time off for IVF, I am really worried its gonna be an issue where I am 

Karen x x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

GHH - Loving the new name. Regarding work, every company is different, some actually have HR policies giving set amounts of tiome off for fertility treatmant, most however (mine included) will allow time off for appointments (you can be vague and say gynae issues if they don't know) but if you need extra time off I have to take holiday. Hope Mr R is kind to you   (on the leed thread we call him TIMR "The Imaginary Mr Rutherford" as very few of us actually ever saw him   

And OMG, BB starting on Wednesday I need something to numb that pain if the last few years of numpties are anything to go by, not watched it since about season 2....    , I am in the dark ages so still not started the last season of 24 yet (we don't have sky   )


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Izzi - hope the bloods go well.

Calypso - given your age I think January 2010 would be fine for you but see what they say and, as Driver says, check your work policies.

GHH - glad you have changed your name!  I think it is Laura who has her triplets in pea outfits.  My pic is of my sister with her twins.  However, what both pics have in common is that the babies in them were all conceived despite their mummies being told they would never have babies with their own eggs!  Please try not to feel despondent if your consultation is all "doom and gloom" tomorrow.  There isn't a baby on this thread who hasn't come about following a "doom and gloom" speech (except, I have to admit, my own son; but he doesn't really feature on this thread so he doesn't count!!!).    

Driver - hello there!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi girls

LM - Yey for AF and the 16th will be here before ya know it&#8230;how exciting!! Aww that's a lovely message for RC 

Nix - hey chickadee nice to see back xx Are you going to do the hidden C test before you move forward again? If you need any info give me a shout my lovely

Hello Planet Janet sorry not really looked into the natural cycle so can't help but I am sure some of the girls on here have.

Anna - Any news??
Dr Gorgy said my results weren't particularly high the other day when I spoke to him and he thought it'd be shifted with one lot of antiB's&#8230;here's hoping!! My result was 8.5 x 10 to the power 5 (850,000).

RC & RH - Thinking about you both and wishing you well today   

Heaps - Yep onwards and upwards honey xx Good luck xx

Anne-Marie - How's you? Did you get anywhere with questioning the FET prices? Looking forward to getting away my love?

Malini - Hello gorgeous. Sending you a mahoosive huggle lovely and loads of luck for this tx. You are one brave lady. Have a nice time catching up with Anna

LJ - Thanks hun. How's things with you mummy bear??

Gottahavehope I'm liking it&#8230;much better 

Beachy - Looking forward to Saturday. Hope all went well today xx

Mags - Howdy partner xx

Izzi, Laura, Calypso, Gingerbaby and the rest of the gang hello. Better dash and do some work as still got tons to do before they'll unchain me from this desk


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Swinny - Yes I got as far as being told in no uncertain terms that that was the price and we could like it or lump it   , I have had numerous back and forth emails with them over the last week or so and am extremely peed off with the lack of info we received before ET. Got an email from serum today to say they had received my sample    (I sent it normal airmail last wednesday at a cost of £1.50 , so not bad going really....) don't think i want to know the result though   

LJ -    for Monty

LM - a week tomorrow   , it's coming round fast


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

evening all ,
hi driver will be watching big bro with you this summer whoop whoop last ever  everything is ending 24 , the ending for lost was shockingly predictable someone told me because they had the writers strike no one wanted to write the end so it ended as we thought .. don't want to say incase some of u girlies have not watched it yet...
spoke to my clinic this morning and guess what they wont give me any results without written consent so i have to wait for a consent form before i can get in touch with jinny....  they only did one set of tests and never did them again for the other cycles the swines     .... 
HI jenny   ..
glad ur name changed ghh nice oneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

RC and RH thinking of you today.  Hope it wasn't too painful

GHH like the new home.  As Little Jenny said you are only 36 and don't believe what the clinic tells you.  All you need is one good egg.  Regarding work check you HR policy, my company gives you up to a weeks extra time off for fertility treatment.  Or can you negotiate with you manager so that you can make the time off in the future?

Calypso - can you get your GP to write u a letter to get hold of your results from the clinic?

LM - not long to go now

Heaps aw hun     

Driver sorry that Dogus are being complete a**** seems to like that since they lost the Jinny connection.  

Izz      for CD3 results

Hi to swinny, louise, Zuri, Malini, purps, popsi, beachgirl, spuds and anyone esle I have forgotten

AFM still injecting Buserilin, don't have any side effects yet.  I feel as tho I am in a dream at the moment , really hoping and praying this works out.  Not sure how I will cope if it doesn't.  Gotta go with the flow I guess.  

Haven't watched any of this seson of 24, saving it for the summer when nothing is on except the football... so no spoiler pls. Can't stand BB - its full of wanabies!


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Zahida i can get them but they will take a few weeks everything there is like uber slowww


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Cal - if you aren't going to Jinny till Jan 2011 then wait for the results.  I know you want them sooner rather than later


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

RC and RH - thinking of you both


Calypso - glad your internet is sorted.  I am impressed you made it through to the final of Lost - I couldn't keep up after about series 3!


Swinny - let's hope that one set of anti-bs do the trick.  I think you are v brave going to the scan with your friend.  One of my close friends announced her pregnancy a month or so ago, I haven't been able to summon up the strength to see her since.  I miss her, but I just don't feel strong enough to see another bump at the moment.


GHH - best of luck tomorrow.  Whatever they say, remember all the success stories that have defied the odds!


LJ - you are right, I should write to the hospital.  It will make me feel better doing that, even if it has no impact!


Malini -   


Planet Janet - I was at Guys for my first IVF and also went to a Create open afternoon as I was thinking of going there for natural IVF.  I have decided to opt for the Lister - if you want any more info PM me.


Hi to IzziLu, Zahida, Zuri, Driver, Purple, LM, Heaps, Laura, Anna, Popsi, GB, Nix, Spuds, Tracey and anyone I have missed.


AFM - went for day 3 bloods today too - will be interested to see if my FSH is still the same - fingers crossed!  On count down til my holiday on Thursday - can't wait!


Lxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

sorry I have been a rubbish poster, had a manic weekend and my little dinky dot has suddenly decided sleep is for wimps! 

Just wanted to say -

RC & RH - though of you both lots today    and we missed you yesterday, we all drank a toast to you and little Chip       hope all is well    

Little Me - was wonderful to meet up with you and Jase, we really enjoyed it and are looking forward to seeing you again one day xxx so glad the scan went well and that you got cheap flights  you know I am rooting for you all the way   

GHH - welcome to the thread  have replied to your PM 

Sorry for no more personals - must try to get some sleep! lots of love to all xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Morning...just catching up before I get ready for work....love to everyone and hugs to those that need it   

LM    wishing you all the luck sweets x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all   ,

Bless you beachy    

Steph- It was our absolute pleasure to meet you all, we had a lovely time and thank your for your kind words, advice and support   
We LOVE V, she's adorable, and so is Paul   

**** y- we did drink a toast to you all yes, been thinking about you all   

I've woken up this morning and I think it's hit me that we're off in a week
Feeling rather strange, almost scared but not too sure what I'm scared of   

Love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Afternoon Girlies, how are we all today?

LM - 8 sleeps to go   of course you're a bit scared it's of the unknown which is totally understandable but you'll be fine        

GHH - just wanted to say welcome and loving the new name, it's a vast improvement!    I had the doom and gloom speech just before Christmas but didn't feel anything close to giving up on myself yet then I found these girls and it's taken me a while to get myself sorted but I'm hoping to go off to the Jinny for tx in August - there is definitely hope!   

Louise - that's interesting what your consultant said about the DHEA, perhaps it's better to only take it up to OV then?    When do you get your D3 results and where are you of on hols?   

Spuds - did you decide what to do about your DHEA dilemma?   

Heaps - how did your scan go?   

And Malini, your bloods?   

Zahida, how much longer have you got on the Buserelin?     

PJ - welome, I don't know much about natural IVF I'm afraid but it sounds kinda logical - good luck with the research   

GB - I think it's great that you've got the chance at another NHS go and I really hope it works out this time     

Calypso - yey to the BT man for getting you back on    and boo to your clinic for needing consent forms!   

Driver - I'm with you and Zahida on BB - I think the last time I watched it was when Craig won!     

    for LW, Toby and DP

    for RC, RH and chip 

  Swinny, LJ, Purps, Zuri, Steph, Beachy, Popsi, AnnaSb, Laura, Nix, Mag and everyone else I've missed   

My bloods went fine yesterday (thanks to those who asked) no ruined jackets this time!    Gotta wait a week for the results though - that'll seem like ages!  It's our 8th wedding anniversary today    can't believe where that time has gone    and still no babies    still 8 is my lucky number so here's hoping this is the year   

Love to you all and hopeully this year is lucky for me and for everyone else too!   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

HEY LM babes not long now and we are all behind you would come with you for support if we could        ...

HI Popsi long time no see hope you are doing well and your lil princess is fine as well...
Hello Izzi naughty clinic will have to tell them off plus did you find the questionnaire from jinny any good. I thought it was easy and wanted just about the right amount of info to start with.

Louises hope your FSH is where you want it to be , without you ladies on here i would not have had a clue what on earth those things meant urghhhh..

Zahida you know when you want something now and thinking about next year , another xmas and nothing to dress up lol will have to make use of my frens dog she keeps biting the clothes off...   
go with the flow though babes not long now cuz you LM and MAL are cycling... anyone else cycling at the momento?

Stephhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhy hola


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Cal n Izz


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Afternoon all mad busy with work and hospital today so no personals sorry all   , but I am out of plaster, can't drive yet and have to be careful as not fully healed but at least I can book myself a spa session at Centerparcs this weekend now   

There are baby photo's on ********


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Ooh Driver, glad to hear you're out of plaster - I must be psychic, I asked you that over on the Jinny thread this morning       

Heaps      for the clinic, surely they knew where you were in you cycle before you went   

Hi Cal, yeah you're right the Jinny questionnaire is pretty straight forward but just enough info required so that they can hopefully assess your chances fairly well   

  LM


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

logging on to ** now   

heaps-


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hello everyone, i hope you dont mind me bumping in on you all, i have often relied on ff for advice and company through various points in our journey. now embarked on our 1st ivf, usually up and downs as you would expect (most of you know) we were told that that we would be having blastocyst transfer 4 or 5 days after egg collection. which i had yesterday, in alot of pain today, phoned bourn hall to ask how it went overnight, and have just been told that only 2 have fertilised and that embryologist wants me in tomorrow for transfer but to call in morning incase things change. is this a common thing of only 2 out of 12 fertilising, anyone out have any similar experiences as my head is in a mess. i cant think straight, i know its not good news and its not the end of the world, so why does it feel that way. 
best wishes to you all anyway xx      
rosina xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

AM, glad to see your out of plaster...that's great news x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Rosina - not sure the girls on here will be able to help as we are lucky to get 2 eggs in the first place. The reason they will now want to do ET straight away is that it is thought the best place for embryo's is in their natural environment. The questions I would be asking the clinic are whether there were any reasons that they could see why the fertilisation rate was so low, could they use ICSI next time (if you need a next time), were all the eggs mature or did some come from smaller follicles.

Maybe try searching on the site for low fertilisation might bring up other posts from ladies with similar issues. Hope you can get some answers, but hope evn more that you won't need them and one of your 2 is the golden egg     

Izzy/Beachie/LM - thanks for the congrats on my plaster (or pot as we say "up north") removal


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies!

LW pics of little man are just toooooo adorable!

Driver, glad the 'pot's' off take it easy though if not fully healed now sweetie, you don't want to damage it at this vital stage!

Rosina, hunny I have to agree with driver, I don't think your problem is poor response but more poor fertilisation, this could be an egg issue or a sperm one, it would be worth chatting to the embriologist to see what they think? But with two embryo's then they will always go for an earlier transfer as the best place for those little one's is inside you. As good as the labs are no amount of culture(what they keep eggs in to fertilise) is a patch on your womb! so the best place is in you! Hopefully by posting on FF with reference to poor fertilisation you might get some better advice, as we on this board are not that experienced with your issue.

Good luck and hopefully one of those little embryo's is your baby! xxx

Has anyone heard from RC/RH, I know they are probably busy at the moment, but just hope they are ok!

Anne sweetie, it's normal to be nervous, but you are doing the right thing my sweet! got everything crossed that after treatment and a holiday you will come home and start being V sick    

Love and hugs to everyone else

Sx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey girls


LM – I wish I was going with you, but you know that I am with you in spirit and willing this for you xx


Driver – wow that's super fast for just regular airmail. Praying for a negative for you chicadee. As much as I love ya company I don't want your company in the big C club xx Have a fab time at Centreparcs and Beachy and I will miss you on Saturday my lovely xx Glad your pot is off and you can get back to a bit of normality


Louise – Thanks hun. Hope the FSH is lovely and low for you 


Rosina – It's so hard to get that call and I totally feel for you, but concentrate all your positivity now on your 2 golden embies. Unfortunately there is no hard and fast rule with fertilisation and it can depend on egg maturity, sperm quality and allsorts. Stay strong and wishing you all the love and luck in the world for your 2 little fighters 


Heaps – Good luck for Thursday


Hello Steph, Calypso, mirra, Laura, Purps, Popsi, Nix, Izzi, Mal, Spuds, Anna, PJ, GHH, and all the rest of the gang


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

doh!!!    i am so sorry i posted here, i didnt even realise it was in "poor responders" thought i put it in ivf chit chat, sorry ladies, i probably sound really selfish moaning about my problem. thanks for your advice, and once again sorry for the lack of thought.
wishing you all the very best    
rosie xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Rosie - no need to apologise hun, we are in general chit chat but the thread is for called Poor responders, hope you find a more helpful thread, we try our best to help but sometimes we just don't know the answers, though I think what Purps/Swinny & I put are virtually the same and may give you a few pointers as to what the issue might be, let us know how you get on with your 2 though      Just done a quick search and didn't find any specific threads so maybe worth starting one as I am sure there are ladies out there who have had this problem in the past.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bless you rosina, as Driver says no need to apologise hunny, just think there might be a place with people more knowledgable for you hunny! Good luck and hopefully it'll be a mute point when you get your BFP xx


----------



## Roadlesstravelled (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey all

had app today with registra and it went ok, low amh, low AF count, small ovaries bla bla bla - nothing new and just putting in for IVF hopefully in August.  You ladies are prob experts today but she was talking a foreign language to be with all the drugs names and protocals ect!!!

Not to be defeatest already as I pray to god it works despite my low odds, miracles do happen but I want a back up plan so I am looking at Jinemed in Turkey but I cant work out from their website how to get in touch wtih them for info etc, so if anyone can give me any advice would REALLY appreciate it.  I was also thinking of Dogus Cyprus donor eggs, can anyone tell me if you can go on the donor list whilst already having treatement and what the waiting list is like!  you girls are like the oracle of info and so hoping you can help me understand this minefield of IVF clinics and info as totally confused and not a clue!!!!

IzziLu good luck with your tx, I hope your results is the one that persuades me to head off to Turkey

as for BB I am the queen of watching mind numbing no brain cells needed TV, its all about Big B, Britains got talent, x factor, Glee!!! bring it on.    calypso sky - someone had to explain the ending of Lost to me, and then I was most disappointed, was almost a Dallas-esq ending!

Hope all is going well with you guys, Stephjoy have pm'd you back , Zahida and Louise thanks for your words of encouragement and Heaps   

Sorry keep asking so many questions!  Did it take you guys a while to get your head around all this, feel like am out of my depth!!  x x 

GHH aka Karen


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anne   

Rosina - good luck with your 2 egglets! V cute doglet! 

Karen - my understanding there is no waiting list in Cypus. There is a dogus thread under turkey (I think) 

LW - Toby is perfect! 
Driver - they usually turn around the c test in 24 hours    for a -tive 

LJ - loved your latest pic too! 

Sorry no more personals. Had some good news this evening. Mr G called and my c test was a -tive! Some good news at last!    V happy that I don't need to take any more antib's! Need to sort out pooled donor lit in athens now...will probably make a long weekend of it because 
a I can top up my tan on a nearby beach
b don't trust ba so will need to use another airline


Swinny - mine was quite a low result meaning I had C years ago...5.5, 10 to the power of 3 ie 5,500., So hopefully you will only need one round too!

Anna x


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

popsi: Hope little one gets her sleep pattern back!


Sobroo: so very very happy for you!


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Mag...when do you retest?


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

I reckon it will be mid july AF. ....need a bit of thinking time to consider OE or Tandem cycle ...so not too worried about the delay now.
x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi girls and RH

I had a really lovely time in N Cyprus.  It was one of the most relaxing holidays I've had for ages.  Max had others to play with and I had my two girl friends to gossip with.  

Has there been any significant news since I've been away?  I notice you have filled about 35 pages so I don't have a hope in hell of reading back.

I was in a meeting today about our website and we googled to see where it came up in the rankings.  I was very embarassed to see at the very top the heading 'egg recipients needed' followed by a post from me about the website and then fertility friends at the bottom.  I had forgotten that anthing you post comes up in google if someone happens to search for the same words you have used.  I don't know if they put two and two togeher to work out that I am doing DE IVF.  So much for not telling anyone!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey - Im sure they wont have even noticed... these things stick out more to us as are so important to us.  So glad you had a great time.... sounds perfect.   


LM - Your bound to feel nervous honey.... this is so important, its gonna change your entire life.    


SB - Woo Hoo brilliant news.


Mags - Hope you have good news too!   


Malani - How you doing chicken?  


Rosina -    


RC and RH - Hope you guys are doing ok. XX


Swins, beachy, Izzi, driver, calypso, steph, driver and everyone Ive missed.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh no tracey what a nightmare. Maybe its a good idea to change your name, i am on another forum and I have also found some of my posts at the top of a google search, it's a bit disconcerting 


Glad you had a good holiday x


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Tracey - so glad you had a nice break, did you see we have a new PR baby? And I think they are keeping RC is in hospital until Chip arrives. Not sure if you are at the end of your 2WW yet?     

Anna - Fab news on negative C test   

Mag -      for your retest.

GHH - August will be here in no time.

Malini - You're very quiet hope you are Ok and injections are going well     

RC & RH - Hope you are doing OK


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all 

Anna-oh brilliant news hun      

AM-   

Tracey- lovely to have you back (it's me Anne    ) i have changed all my details recently   

Mal   

Hi GHH- Welcome - I'm off to Dogus next Wednesday hun so PM me Q's you might need or haven't had answered already   

laura- How's the chippers?   
yes, I'm thinking positive and hoping for a life change  

Mag- Hope your test is  neg too hun   

Love to ALL

I'm gonna miss you lot next week      

xxxxxx


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning everyone!

AnnaSB - that's fantastic news    you must be delighted to have got rid of the C curse in one shot!    Long weekend in Athens sounds like a great idea   

Mag - hope your re-test is -ve too whenever you do it   

Tracey - I'm glad you had a great time away and don't worry, I'm sure as Laura says nobody will have noticed   

Rosina - really hope you've had the news you wanted with those two embies this morning and your ET has gone ahead    

GHH - have PMd you   

LM - won't you be able to get t'internet while you're away? We'll miss you too hun!   

Are you there Mal? How're you doing?    

  Driver, Purps, Laura, Zuri, Swinny, Beachy, Cal, Heaps, Spuds, LJ, Zahida, LW, Steph and everyone else I've missed   

Love to you all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Izz- Don't think internet is in the apartment no but, I will report in as best as I can
xxx


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Good 'cos we'll be wanting regular updates


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LM - I am expecting text updates


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AM- I will hun, I  will prob ask you if you don't mind of course if you could post for me?
xx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LM - No problem at all, I will be more than happy to be the bearer of all your good news


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks AM

Look at us  AM n LM


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Morning ladies.. sorry not having a lot of time to post and am trying to keep up with you all xx

LM... not long now honey xxx 

AM.. so glad your plaster is off.. and thanks for being the bearer of good news for us when LM is away xx

Laura.. the new ** pics are lush ! they look so grown up compared to my princess lol ! .. as she is small for her age xx

Tracey.. i agree with Laura I am sure that they would not have noticed at all, glad your hols were good x

RC and RH .. hope your both holding out .. update us if you can xx

Shorts... missing you hun xx

annasb... woo hoo honey a clear test is fab xx

LW.. what a stunning little man you have there xxx

mag, malini, calypso, beachy, mir, and everyone else.. sending you all much love

right got to dash as llittle fingers are banging the keyboard.. my little princess (aka Monkey!!) has discovered she can now climb on the chairs !! argh.. need another pair of eyes thats for sure she is into everything lol xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yo Pops     

Yep, 7 sleeps to go.

Ps ladies, I'm not putting anything al all on ******** about going away as I just want to slip away quietly without anyone knowing. I am doing things very differently this time round to avoid all the questions from certain 3D friends n family.


xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pops - Little monkey!    They are getting so grown up.    I hate it.


LM - No worries I will keep all my     cheerleading for FF and not **.   


Driver - How are you chickie? Its not long til your off again.... Im very excitied for you.


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Laura - me off? where? I'm not off anywhere   ........ think my notes say August maybe....but with the way both DH and I are feeling that's a definate maybe, anyway I'm going to sh*g his brains out this weekend and make our own little miracle (yeah right   )

LM - 7 sleeps, you started packing yet? Where about's is your apartment? Will they still pick you up? Just sent you an email, with Ayse's replies re FET's and lack of info.

Popsi - can't wait to see photo's of your LO, it must be soon?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura-   

Am- cases out tonight hun, staying at Edremit, hey might pick up but if not, they will get us from Kyrenia centre


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

LM. I am so excited for you.  I hope you manage to enjoy yourself while you are there.  I know it is hard with all the worrying but at least you will be worrying in the warm.  I could tell LM was you from your sig.

Driver.  I'm glad your big plaster has been taken off.  Enjoy your shagathon - you never know.

I am on CD4 at the moment.  No miracle for me last month but then I don't actually think I ovulated.

I deleted the post that was coming up on google but it still comes up, although when you actually click the post the text has gone.  

LW.  Congratulations on the birth of little Toby.  I must get to ** and see a pic.

Is Nix around at the moment?

better get back to work. I only got here at 11.30 as I had to take Max to the eye clinic (routine check up)


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Afternoon lovely ladies    
Hurrah for dongles    I am now connected and although I've read back, I'm not sure I'll be able to manage persos.   

Thanks you all so much for your good wishes - I have been overwhelmed with your kindness   . I have to admit I was in a really bad way on Friday when they said they were going to keep me in, but when they told me that they had seen 2 litres of blood lost in 2 minutes then it was a no brainer. And all the family said that Mum would not have allowed me to leave hospital, so that helped. The hospital chaplain came up on Monday at 2, the time of the funeral, and we followed some of the service. Duncan took loads of piccies and I really feel that Mum knows we were there to say goodbye. The staff here have been so kind, and are looking after us so well. I have been helping them with their filing to keep the boredom at bay and will take up Malini's suggestion of knitting - I'm going to make a blanket for Chip (that's the idea anyway).

I saw my consultant today and he has moved the section forward a week to the 22nd, in the hope that I won't bleed again. That means Chip will now be here in less than a fortnight - OMG        My scan today showed him to be 7lb - although his little tubby tummy is measuring 40 weeks - he obviously takes after his Mum!!!

It is so lovely seeing all the newborns - they are all so gorgeous and what with LW's lovely news it really is dawning on me that that will be us very soon. This time last year I was on the point of being admitted to hospital due to my severe depression, so what I would say to everyone, is that dreams can and do come true, even if it doesn't seem like they will at the time.         

I hope to be able to catch up and get to know all the newbies - welcome to all of you - you are in such good hands on this thread - it really has the most supportive, caring and loving ladies in all the world.

Love and          to everyone - I'll be back later.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Lovely to hear from you RC - so sorry you were unable to make it to your mums funeral on Monday but also glad you were in the right place - how exciting that chip will be here so soon and it's a 'he' you just sprung that one on us 


xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear you are OK RC.  It must have been very hard for you having to stay in at such a time but it sounds like you fared as well as could be expected.  Sounds like chip is a very good weight.  I bet you can't wait to meet him or her (I can't remember if you know the flavour)


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Tracey   

yay!!!!!!!!!!! **** y is here     
Missed you xx
And yes, there is no way your mum would have let you leave hospital hun, she knew you were with her   
yay for Chip on 22nd     
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

RC - It is so lovely to hear from you, we have been worrying about you   , your C section is on the same date as my other Fertfriend is due her baby so it will a happy day all round. Can't believe you are doing the filing to keep busy, I've got an overload of work do you want some of that    (though if I didn't keep sneaking on here I would get a lot more done   ) I am pleased for you that the chaplain came and sat with you while your Mum's service was on and that DH was able to relay the day to you through photo's that you will have to treasure forever and show to Chip when he/she is older.   

Tracey -    to AF arriving on your hols, are you doing another monitored cycle this month?

Zuri - I think RC posted before to say that they didn't know the flavour but would be shocked if it was agirl as they have been calling Chip he rather than it for ages, so maybe a slip of the tongue or maybe they really do know but are trying to keep us in suspenders.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

RC... lovely to hear from you darling .. so glad you found peace on Monday your mum will be with you forever remember that .. she is not gone you just cant see her xxxxxxx hugs xx

driver.. hopefully within 2 months honey, we cant wait to show her off either xxx

love to everyone xx off now as DH on way home and needs a little attention        princess in bed for a couple of hour xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Ah RC, your post made me cry. I am so pleased for you while conscious of how difficult this week has been. I am currently sat at the top of the flat stairs where Shortie and LM got there spiky shoes caught with a dog refusing to walk in the rain.

ASB - Yippee!!!

Tracey - Welcome home.

Driver - So pleased the pot is off. Ta for your PM - hit the spot.

There's so much more to write but as I've said before despite being female I can't multi-task so have head totally in cycle mode (g-d forbid I should ever have a baby and have to do many things at once!). So all is fine. E2 was 44 so surpressed and estrogen priming commenced last night. Still waiting on stims to arrive which is my disorganisation but hopefully they do for starting Monday. Intralipids next Wed and IVIG next Friday if I ever sort out what the US wants and what Dr G thinks is right. We fly out on the 20th.

Special hugs for LM, Jo, Zahida, Heaps, Tracey and any other current cycler my one track brain has missed.

Kisses for those who are waiting to start or in space atm. I think of every one of you at some point in my day,

Malini xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mal- is Charlie dog being a subborn boy for his mom   
Hugs hun


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Quick one - SB so pleased that Hidden C was -ve


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Bugg3r, b0llocks, p00h, my C test is positive


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AM-   , PM'd you too
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, he is LM. Although I am incredibly impressed with how he knows the rain showers are coming. We are now in someone's doorway sheltering from the latest cloud burst. It has been an eventful, disjointed walk!

Hope your Charlie cat and family are fine.

M xxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh AM. No!!! I am so sorry. That is SO UNFAIR!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

AM     hugs 

RC -    hugs from me x

Just at work so will be back later on


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh Driver, I am gutted for you, I was keeping absolutely everything crossed that could be  crossed!    Lets hope you manage to get it shifted as quickly as Anna   

RC, it's lovely to hear from you and so pleased that you're being well looked after. Monday must have been so difficult for you and I'm glad that everyone did what they could to make it easier to get through     

Mal, lovely to hear that things are going ok for you, except possibly the eventful walk with your hydro-phobic dog    

Hi to everyone else   

I xXx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Driver hunny so sorry for your test result sweetie!

Once I get my periods back I will do the hidden C test and we can set up our own trial!

Anna glad you managed to kick hidden C's butt! so pleased for you!

**** y so lovely to hear from you! I'm glad it worked out on monday and as the ladies have said you were where your mum would have insisted you be, keeping chipster safe! and soon you will be able to hold the chipster in your arms and your mum can look down on you both xxx

Tracey hunny lovely to have you back

Love and hugs to everyone else, thinking of you all xxx

Sx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Driver - so sorry to hear that.   

RC - , thinking of you.

Good luck LM and Mal - I have everything crossed for you both. And whoever else is cycling at the moment - sorry, but I can't keep up at the moment.

Had a pill scan at The Lister yesterday to check all ok before starting stims. I have a large cyst which they want to have gone before I start stims (hopefully next mon / tues   ) so I have decided to be positive and believe it WILL have gone by next week. It just means I need to "pop in" for an extra scan on monday/tuesday before starting the stims. Unfortunately, the "pop in" is a 14 hour round trip from Devon!

I'm really feeling like poo and can't wait to stop the pill. It's been awful (or, frankly, I'VE been awful.)

love to you all,
jo x

PS Mal - is that not a good thing, a dog that refuses to go out in the rain? I try and fob our dogs off with a wee/poo in the garden when it's wet, but they lie by the front door sighing until I give in and take them out. I would love it if they hated going out in the rain too!


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hydro-phobic, eh! I like it. hehe Thx Iz.

It would be Jo if I had a garden in Ldn  The ocp is evil. I am wishing away that cyst. Your 'pop in' is almost as bad as me getting to Vegas.

Off to acupuncture now. How much time would I have if IF wasn't me. Best not to think about that.

Another hug for AM.

M xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Must say that even thought I'm not considering treatment I was thinking of saving for the test and having it done next year...


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello lovelies   


RC, so good to see you back online. I'm also so pleased you are in safe hands. Things can change so quickly and it is absolutely not worth taking the slightest little risk with either Chip or you. Good luck with the knitting, lucky chip!   


AM, that really sucks, I'm so sorry. If anyone is interested, I'd be happy to take the hidden C test for our PR research.   


Hey Tracey, glad you had a good time, Boo to being back at work. 


Jo. yay, nearly all systems go. I had a cyst during my Lister cycle but it didn't interfere.     


Malini, great news on bloods, come on follies, get yourselves ready     


AnnaSB, very pleased with your news, what's plan A now?


Purps, hope you're feeling ok. Have you a growth scan soon?


Izzy and Beachie   
LM, you'll be in the sunshine soon, when do you fly? Any news on your donor?     


Popsi, it's so great to feel your happiness and contentment through your posts. Princess is one extremely lucky girl   


I'm a bit annoyed today that we got court papers to say we had failed to show up at a court hearing for our builder so we have to pay everything. We rang the court and the records show the court summons were returned to court and not delivered by the post office as unknown address. So despite not being given notice of a case or particulars, we've been found guilty!!!! How is it possible for the law to work like this? Surely you have to be given notice of a court summons before they can make judgement?! It makes me so cross. We're still taking him to court separately as we still haven't had settlement for the flood damage 12 months ago.    


Love to everyone else   


LW xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Driver - I am so sorry; please hang in there!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

oH LW what an absolute nightmare for you         
I'm not gonna check on my donor till she's stimmed for a few days, I'm just     all is gonna be good for her


----------



## Roadlesstravelled (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Little me -  I would love to know how you get on in Cyprus!!!  did it take a long time to arrange your tx and how long do you have to stay out there?  you will certainly have the weather for it anyway!!!

Izzi - thanks so much for pm, you are a star

Steph - your info has been invaluable to me and I thank you so much for that

lightweight - cant believe it about the court - a similar thing happened to me and I wanted to appeal but if you lose you then have to pay out a load in costs!  its a bitter pill to swallow thou!

Malini good luck with your tx

Driver - dont know what the C test is but I am sorry that it is not good!!!   

Sorry if I have missed anyone or anything out - this thread moves super fast its hard to keep up but I am thinking of you all with a very warm heart

Got a letter through the post today re my AMH test and it quotes I have "very low ovarian reserve"  I know i shouldnt get upset but its just the added word of "very" not just low but "very low" that upset me, just feel a bit knocked down again    but will survive!

hope all goes well with babies on the way and tx taking place 

Karen/ GHH


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LW    that's surely just not justice is it ...


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Heaps - good luck with your day 8 scan tomorrow! Loving your attitude re the house too - how chilled are you? 

LW - b*gger re the court thing! I agree, get some legal advice. Good to hear your cyst didn't get in the way.

Mal - oh, I realise what you mean about the Charlie thing now.   

love to you all,
jo x


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

RC - technology is wonderful, so glad to hear from you.  Not long till the wee one puts in a show.   

GGH - a low AMH is not the be all and end all.  All you need is one good egg.  Its great the NHS is willing to treat you regardless and August is not that far away.  Try to keep positive.

LW - the law is so wrong sometimes   

Mal, mulch, LM and everyone else cycling    

Driver I know the _ve result for you C-test wasn't what u wanted but at least u know before you go back for your frosties.

Heaps hope you house problems sort themselves out soon

Jo - I am going to open a can of whoop ass on your cyst. 

AFM - very tired and headachey.  had a hot flush this morning - so think AF is on her way


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LW - I think you will be able to appeal, that doesnt seem right. 


AM - Bugger.    BUt as Ive said to the others its something that is so simple to fix.  It could be the answer.   


GHH - Pah.... we have TONS of low ovarian reserve bubbas on here... infact I was lucky enough to get 3 with an AMH ridiculously low, in fact if id had the result before my treatment I think I would have taken the dr's advice and gone for donor eggs.  I dont think dr's have any idea of the impact of there words on us. My consult after my 1st cycle said 'have you got a sister... does she have kids?' I replied yes to both and he said oh good you can use her eggs and when he came back and I was crying he seemed completed bemused as to what had upset me! Idiot.   


Zahida 'a can of whoop ass'!


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

LW kick his butt when you see him phaaaahhh      not good always something trying to nit pick them courts just full of red tape..

driver hope the anti b sort out your hidden C and once its done you can retest... did you say you guys were looking for test buddies i am willing to participate how much is it... anyone can you pm me with such info ? thanks...
hey driver playing barry for you tonight hoh hi hoh hi gurlllllll gurllllllll    

goodluck on your scan tommoz heaps ..

ive noticed a few names beginning with the letter L LM , little jenny , laura and lightweight   
hi purps ....

im glad you are feeling better can't wait to see chip RC lots of love coming your way      
whoop whoop for mal not long now its creeping up 11 more sleeps...

hi popsi , you may need to install eyes in the back of your head for lil princess apparantely toddlers move pretty fast and watch you all the time  then do stuff again ... sneaky lil cuties...   


JO i love devon i would move there tomorrow.. will you have to be asleep to remove the cyst?

AFM made a ham salad for tea dh does not like tomatoes almost died but he ate everything else   ... going on a sports and social cruise around wait for it ....the freezing tyne lol from quayside to northshields and back bar b que as well this sat .beach wares to boot... like hell am i dressing up as a beached wale i would look like washed up bits of sea coal lumpy and such     ....


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all

Just thought I would check in for a quick

Gottohavehope. Some work are okay, some are not. Mine fall into the pain in the **** catergory. I have to use all my own leave for scans. Have to take a full day off for them cos I live in Cumbria and live 2.5hours from my clinic. Also at the moment they have this stupid 20% leave policy at the moment. So in order to get my time off for scans I have to tell exactly what it is for so its approved. My GP has been great though and gave me a sick note last time when I went for egg collection.
Calypso I will be watching big bro later. Hopefully Jan 2011 will be your year.
Tracey Glad you had a good holiday
Little Me not long now hun. 
Driver so sorry about hidden C test. Hope the antibiotics sort it out soon. Sending you    
Rural Chick you give us all hope. Can't wait for your little bundle to arrive.
Malini, Izzilu, Zuri, Laura, spuds, beach girl and anyone else I have missed sending you loads of   

Take care
Ginger Baby


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Just a quickie from me - off to pack my bag - flight goes at 7am tomorrow! 


Mal and LM - huge luck for you over the next week   


Jo - here's hoping the cyst goes and you can start the stims


RC - pleased you managed to say goodbye to your mum in your own way.  Will look forward to an update on Chip news on my return!


Driver - so sorry  -   


See you all in a week or so - you will all be in my thoughts.


L xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Have a happy hols Lou. Be naughty, don't follow Zita and have fun together. I say this not because I believe in the 'relax and it will happen' but for the benefit to your happiness index.
Malini xxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

RC - there is no way your  Mum would have wanted you to leave hospital    So glad you were able to feel included.   

LW - that's nuts!      Plan is to ttc naturally but to retest nk's in another couple of months to see if clearing C has calmed down immunes. IF it has I will still need steroids as dh and I share a a number which means if we produce we have a 25% chance of producing a 4.1, 4.1 baby which I would be more likely to miscarry during early pg...steroids should prevent this. Also need to go to Athens for pooled donor LIT soon. Still have a long way to go but hope clearing C will help me hold onto a future pg (if I manage to get pg of course!) Will go for de if we've had no joy ttc naturally after a year.

Louise - happy hols

Driver      have responded on the C thread. You WILL kick it. 

Karen - we laugh in the face of low amh tests here hun     

Malini - Benj doesn't mind the rain and loves getting wet! Looking foward to Friday 

LM - definately want updates!   

Calyspo - C test is £200 via mr Gorgy and includes fedex. If you go direct via Penny its 200 euros + £25 for £ transfer and postage, so Mr G is an easier route 

Heaps       to you 

Jo       be gone nasty cycst! 

Hi Purps, Beachey, Gingerbaby, Zahida, LJ and anyone I've missed. 

Anna x


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Mal and Anna.  Just enjoying a pre holiday white wine

x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Happy hols Louise   


GHH- I'll reply to your PM with some info tomorrow, feeling stupidly tired so off to bed now   


night all


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Can't stop, just wanted to say quickly - 

RC - soooooooo good to see you back online sweetie, and glad they are looking after you, as Heaps said, when in a good hospital with great friendly staff, the NHS is a wonderful thing. Missed you loads on Sunday, we toasted you all 3 of you.   

It must have been so hard on you to miss going to your Mum's funeral, am glad the chaplain and the photos helped you to say good bye in your own way    I am so glad to know you are in the best place, and so excited that you will soon meet Chip - 22nd is the day before V's birthday!  take good care hon, we are all thinking of you loads   

Lots and lots of love to RH too!   

Anna - so glad you got a clear test 

Driver - so sorry that your test came back positive  hope it clears up as quickly as Ann's did with the right medication   

LW - love the ** pics of your little man - he is adorable  hope so much that you will get sorted eventually with the builder nightmare 

Tracey - welcome back! 

Good luck to those soon starting treatment again   

Gotta go, still have lots to get done before bed! Lots of love to all    xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Morning...another wet and windy day...got the heating on to dry some clothes..boo.hoo.....

At home today with LO so will try and bob on if I get chance


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies    

Firstly, apologies for those I miss out - I promise it's not deliberate, but I've read back as far as I can    

Louises - so sorry that you have to be in the same waiting room as the pregnant ladies - it is exactly the same here and it used to make me so upset. It is definitely worth mentioning your short luteal phase at the Lister and      that some cyclogest may help. Hope you have a lovely holiday but guess I have missed you.     

Purps - I can't remember if I've said how fab you looked as Maid of Honour - because you did - purple is definitely your colour.    

Steph - thank you for the toast on Sunday - I did think of you all at 1.30 and look forward to the next time when there will be three of us.  I can hardly believe that DD will be 1 so soon - it seems like only yesterday that we saw her for the first time.     

Swinny - I can't believe how your Mystic Meg knew so much - I hope you're not still upset by what he said. You and your preggie friend must have the most amazing friendship for you to be able to support her, and for her to know exactly how you feel - friendships like those are few and far between, but I think you were so brave going with her for the scan.    

Gingerbaby - so sorry you were affected by the happenings last week in Cumbria - I hope no one you knew was involved. I'm very impressed with your new diet - can't say it sounds the yummiest thing I've ever heard of, but if it work, who cares!!    

Zahida - so glad you had a lovely time in Greece and sorry you had to come back to a furry fridge and not so furry remnants. Sending you so much            for this tx.    

Spuds - if you carry on with the DHEA try and get your progesterone levels checked - it brought my FSH levels down but raised my progesterone. Glad you had a nice time at the zoo and well done with your meditation - I have to admit that I'm rubbish when they tell me to clear my mind - it's like it deliberately tries to fill it up with as much rubbish as it can, as soon as they say it - a bit like the "relax" before they do internals.      

Swissbump - welcome to this fab thread - the ladies on here are the best in the world. I'm afraid I can't help with the HRT advice, I'm afraid, but I'm sure someone will be able to help.    

Gottahavehope - welcome and don't you worry about your AMH - it is just a number, and we try to ignore it on here because we have proof that it can mean nothing - Mir had an AMH of 0.7 (I think) and her Robert is two very soon. I can understand the sadness when told by pillock consultants that there's no hope, but please believe us, there is. It may take a bit longer, and we may need to try alternative ways, but we will, all, one day, have precious bundles in our arms, of that I am sure. I went to the Jinny for the first part of my tx and can't praise them enough - come and join us on the Jinny thread and we'll help as much as we can.    

Driver - so glad the plaster is off, but so sorry to hear the result of the C test. However, perhaps this is the missing piece of the jigsaw and once it is sorted, then everything will be OK. I hope the weekend at the spa will help ease the pain slightly and help you cope with the next stage. Thanks again for sorting th8things out for LW.    

Zuri - hope all is well with you. We still don't know what sex Chip is, but we have always called him a he because I can't bear it! I can just see that when our baby girl is born, she will still be called Chip (or Chipina as RH calls her!!)    

Little Me - so pleased you have everything sorted for next week and           for your lady's follies and your lining - I had a giggle when you said at 5.3 it was nice and thin - mine used to be that at about day 10!!!! Sounds like you will have a lovely thick lining waiting for those embies - have you decided yet how many are going back?     

LJ - lovely to see you and love your ** piccy. Hope Monty is well.    

Popsi - hope the ME isn't too bad and that your princess is well - it sounds like you are having so much fun - it's lovely reading everything you get up to. Did you lovely DH enjoy his "little attention"         

Laura - don't work too hard, my lovely, I'm amazed you can do as much as you do - your really are a supermum    RH took lots of piccies on Monday so that was good.    

Malini - so sorry that I made you cry and thanks again for your lovely texts. I had a chuckle about the step and Shortie's and LM's spikey shoes - it brought back some very happy memories. I can totally understand Charlie being hydrophobic - anyone with such thick hair would be - imagine the frizziness he'd have to put up with. Sending you loads more          for this tx.    

Heaps - Hope all goes well at the clinic and for your scan today. Sending you loads of             for this cycle. I have to say I have nothing but respect for the NHS at the moment - my CPN and psychotherapist have both been in to see me, the nurses are lovely, the consultant has been great as have the reception, cleaning and catering staff. However, I have also seen examples of too much waiting due to shortage of staff and know that it is that the people tend to dwell on. I consider myself to be very well looked after at the moment and am extremely grateful. As for the dongle - I now realise how slow our internet connection at home is   . I am      that everything works out with the house for you.    

Beachy - Thanks for the hugs - much appreciated. As for this weather - yuk!!! When I was admitted on Friday it was gloriously hot so I got RH to pack my cut off trousers. Well, I am now wearing those sexy surgical stockings, so you can just imaging what a great look that has been - NOT!!! Fortunately RH brought in some long trousers yesterday so it's not as bad.    Hope you have a lovely day with the LO.    

Calypso - hope you manage to work out when you are off to the Jinny - if you can take the time and spend more time out there, I would recommend it because it can count as a holiday as well. Glad you've got your internet sorted - what on earth did we do before it I thought you would be entitled to have a copy of your notes (you may have to pay an admin charge for photocopying) but it might be worth asking again.    

IzziLu - glad your day 3 scan went well and       that the bloods are OK. Sending you loads of         for this cycle. Happy 8th anniversary for last Tuesday and take heart that you will have your baby before long - we'll be celebrating our 21st anniversary 5 days before Chip arrives.     

Jo - sorry about the cyst and having to go up again on Monday.       that it will have disappeared and that it will be all systems go. Did you see any of the consultants or was it just the pill scan you went for. Is there anywhere more locally you could have a scan done - Bristol/Exeter maybe?    

Mag - what exercise are you thinking of doing? I am a great swimming fan - it helped me lose weight and get a lot fitter - and I was still swimming every workday until I came into hospital. I have to say I am missing it, and believe you me, for me to say that shows how much I must have enjoyed it. I know others enjoy gyms in the same way, but I can't do sweaty.    

AnnaSB - so pleased that the anti-bs worked and now you can concentrate on achieving the dream you had - twinnies sounds great. We usually use Easyjet to fly to Athens  but have also used aegean air as well. If you get a few days the island of Andros is a 2 hour ferry ride from Rafina and is lovely.    

PlanetJane - welcome and great name!! I think Spuds has given you the info you need about which clinics us PR's tend to use - is there a separate clinic thread for Crete that you can get some more advice?    

Nix - so lovely to see you back - I can't imagine you with a muffin top - more like a fairy cake, if anything. I have realised that you don't lose much of your bump when you give birth - I asked a lady yesterday when her baby was due and she replied she'd had it the night before     . So I reckon I'll have a yorkshire pudding top after Chip is born      

Rosielee - welcome - Driver's and Purple's advice is spot on - how did things go yesterday for you? Good luck and     for the rest of your cycle and the dreaded 2ww    

Tracey - so glad you had a lovely holiday and a relaxing time. Sorry that things didn't work last month - any idea how much longer it will be before your tx at CRM?    

LW - the piccies of Toby are delightful - I think he and Chip will be opposites - Toby long and lean and Chip like a little Buddha!! I am so sorry about the court thing and find it totally unbelievable. They should be paying you costs for all the emotional upheaval.    

As I said before, apologies to those I have missed.

Love and        to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning **** y    
How many to have put back is the 64 million dollar question my lovely....still thinking about it.
How you doing?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning RC and LM.....

LM....I'd go for 2

RC...glad to hear from you and that you're ok, not long now...if you get chance PM me your address chick x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Just swooping in...

LW - speaking as a lawyer (thought not a litigaor) if they gave the court the wrong address or if address was right and the PO still failed to deliver you should NOT be liable.  I know you are going to be very busy with Toby right now but if you want to talk then call me - will PM my number.  I can consult someone in our litigation department as to your next steps but I'll need to know more facts.  No pressure - you may well have you own lawyer who can help - but if you want a steer the offer is there.

Driver - have PM'd you my love.

GHH - I know it's awful seeing things like that in black and white but try not to let it get to you.  My sister still has a letter dated December 2007 advising her she is going through the menopause and is thus "untreatable" with her own eggs.  At the time it devastated her but a year later she had her twins (using her own eggs).

Malini - really    so very hard for you.  

sorry for rubbish personals - will do more later.

Someone down the road from us has named their house "The Grange"!!!  Like most of the houses on our road, it's a 3-bedroom semi and we live in an ok-ish but not fab area of South London!  Get over yourselves!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LJ....house names are hard aren;t they...I'd love one but not sure what it would be really...


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning LM, LJ and Beachy

LM - I'm doing much better now thanks - the sense that Mum is in peace and at rest, the change in date for meeting Chip and the ability to be with you all again makes it so much more bearable. FWIW, I had 3 transferred.

Beachy - will pm you in a minute - is LO being good today? 

LJ - What a kind offer for LW. "The Grange" sounds like a rehabilitation centre for recovering alcoholic celebrities  

We've got a new baby on the ward who is screaming like mad - I haven't heard anything as loud since I've been in here. It's getting me into good practise.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning Beachy, LJ n **** y

I'm personally worried about having twins you see girls, I realise it would be a blessing but many personal reasons why I'm (and Jason) are aprehensive

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LM    it's an hard one if there's reasons you're apprehensive....

RC..she's not here yet..not sure what time she'll be here, anytime from 10 to 11...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

The main reason is Jason worrying about me carrying them.he's a chilled out person but, on this occasion, he's got quite strong worries
But not going to think too much now till I see how many / what quality eggies we get


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LM - It's such a difficult decision   , you have to go with your gut feel, but taking into account how expensive FET is at Dogus and that success rates on each embryo on a fresh cycle is 30% but on a frozen only 15%.

RC - amazing personals     , sorry but I  at you asking a lady when her baby was due and she had already had it   

LJ - I emailed you yesterday did you receive it?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning AM, how are you today   

LM..I can understand his reservations x

Just got my results from smear back and thankfully they're normal...


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

morning all.. just calling in to say hi and go give everyone a     .. back later cleaning to do now xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Popsi, what's your plans today with LO?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Beachy... we having a chill out morning whilst I do some cleaning, then she will have her nap and when her Dad comes home we will go for a walk to the park with the dog too   , not exciting but we love it !! ... what about you honey xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pops- Sounds perfect     

AM-


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Think we might bake..it's rainign and windy here    sounds like you have a nice day planned


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

beachy-brilliant news on smear


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks LM...always worry about them


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Beachy - great news about the smear test - I have that to look forward to once Chip is here as I was due to have on last December.  

Driver - I was sooooo embarrassed    but fortunately we were able to become friends - she's in the next room to me and her LO is having problems feeding - she's only a young Mum and looks absolutley knackered. He ended up in the SCBU for a night with a drip with antib's so now has a massive bandage on his little arm.  

Popsi - have fun cleaning - looks like I won't be doing any of that for a while   

LM - you must go with what is good for you and Jas - it is a tricky one, but I'm sure you'll come to a decision.


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning girlies,

Wow, RC I'm in awe    Thanks for your good wishes and glad you're feeling so well looked after. 21st anniversary coming up? That's seriously impressive     

Hi Driver, got my e-mail from Serum this morning to say they've received my sample - like you I posted it ordinary airmail on Friday so pretty good going.  I guess that means I may get my result tomorrow - dreading it   

LM - such a difficult decision to make it feels like playing the odds game. Hopefully your gut will tell you what's best when you get there    

Jo - hoping your cyst goes so you can get on with those stimms   

LW, I can't believe the court situation, not what you need at the moment  great offer from LJ though, hope you manage to sort through it   

Heaps - good luck for your scan today (2nd time lucky!) Hope the vendor sees sense and accepts your new offer   

Zahida     for Buserelin side effects   

Anna, I really admire your patience ttc naturally for a year, really hope you don't have to wait anything like that long for those twinnies!     

Cal - hope the weather improves for your 'cruise' at the weekend   

Louise - sorry I missed you but hoping you have great hols anyway   

Steph - wow, Vivvy's 1st birthday coming up, is she having a party?   

Mal - how did the acupuncture go?   

Popsi, sounds like have a lovely day planned with LP   

Beachy, it's such a relief to have a good result from a smear isn't it    I had to have a colposcopy a few years back for abnormal cells and have dreaded them ever since   

  LJ, Laura, GB, GHH, Purps, Spuds and everyone else 


They finally found out what was wrong with my car - head gasket - £1750 to replace, ouch    However, my dealers have appealed to head office 'cos I've always serviced and had all repairs done through them and head office are going to pay for 100% parts and 80% labour bringing the bill down to around £300. I feel gob-smacked but extremely lucky!  
Think I might have a double whammy tomorrow of hidden C and CD3 results, could be a very good or a very bad day   

Love to you all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Izz- Oh F, that's brilliant about £300 for repairs, well done   
Tomorrow , what ever happens, good or bad, we're here


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks LM, loving your ticker btw    is it new or have I only just spotted it


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

It's new Izz, xx


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Cute!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anne.  I feel the same as you about twins.  However, I ended up having two put back and will probably do so again as I didn't want to wonder 'what if' if I got a BFN.  It is a really hard decision I know. CRM say that if you have blasts put back that statistically there is much a chance of getting a BFP with one put back as two.  I don't know if other clinics have the same stats.  

Izzi.  Well done.  I have never heard a garage be so nice.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Tracey


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning Tracey, LM, IzziLu, RC, Beachy, and whoever is around at the moment.

LM and Tracey - I too have the same fears about twins. Partly stoked by Dr F at CRM encouraging me to just have one put back if we get to blasts - pointing out that I'm more likely to have a healthy and successful preganancy with a singleton. He said the same to me too Tracey - chances of a BFP are not reduced by putting back one as opposed to 2 blasts.

LM - I don't want to worry you, and I'm sure you know this too, but I would be very VERY clear with the clinic about how many you want putting back. I've heard of quite a number of instances where, for whatever reason, a couple of clinics abroad have put back more embryos than couples requested.   That's one of the main reasons I opted for DE in this country, but I'm sure if you're really clear and assertive with them there won't be problem.

Thanks for your mean wishes for my bloomin cyst girls (particularly Zahida's "kick ass" approach.    ) Calypso - most cysts just come and go by themselves, so there shouldn't be any need for surgical intervention.    I've decided to be positive and believe it will be gone by next week.

RC - I am still so grateful to you for this free go at The Lister - if it wasn't for you I wouldn't have heard about it. I hope the boredom isn't too bad, and I'm glad you did get to say goodby to your mum.   Potentially I could arrange scans locally, but as The Lister pointed out, i would have to pay for them, so it's probably cheaper just to spend £25 on the coach fair up to London. And TBH - I wouldn't trust them here, either. There does seem to be quite a skill in sonography, and god knows what the numpties at my local NHS clinic would come up with.     

Only 1 more pill to take, thank god. Love to you all,
Jo xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

It's Ok Jo, I'll be very clear, our coordinator is English so I'm sure it''ll be fine


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Tracey, I think they finally felt sorry for me   , I drove the car new out of the garage and foolishly kept it when the warranty ran out - it's been nothing but trouble and expense since   

Jo    for finishing the pill and more of      for that cyst   

LM - lets hope the coordinator is there when they put the embies in then


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Heaps - hope the scan went well Hope you're not still waiting....   Sorry about the fat women.        Anne - I'm sure you will be fine! x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

RC   hey there little lady lovely to see you back on. Yeah H is my best friend and we are extremely close. She has been totally sensitive all the way through and she's one in a million. She has the same problem as you, low lying placenta. Bless her the day we went away she had a massive bleed and I rang her to say bye and she was in the hospital and didn't tell me because she didn't want to ruin my holiday.
I've put Mystic Meg's reading out of my head for now...hysterectomy!!! Oh no, not for me...I ain't finished just yet!!
How's the knitting coming along anyhow? Hope you're keeping those nurses on their toes.
Sending you a massive hug sweetheart xxx

Anna - Got your text honey and thanks for that. Fingers crossed hey!! Hopefully I'll be joining you going to see the Wizard of Oz in Athens really soon. I have also arranged with an NHS consultant to have my remaining tube flushed with lipiodol to try and maximise our ttc naturally once the C is cleared. Hoping to get in with him next month after my AF.

Heaps hope the scan went well sugar  

Beachy  

LM - Hope you're reeeeeet bo!!  

Izzi - Good luck for all your test results  

Hey gang - sorry for lack of persos still at work but here's lots of big kisses for you all


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies   


Back at last!!!!       Still slightly swaying from a stormy night on board last night    Loads of hot flashes and light heads dizziness here, oh and still no sodding af   


Will have a read and catch up over the ext couple of days


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just callin through before sitting down for an hour

wooo hoooo shortie ... ive missed ya loads honey.. how was the cruise .. did you get to sit on the captains lap     oops i do mean table of course     

love to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies   

           to LM, Malini, Heaps and Zahida.    

Shortie - welcome back sweetheart - we've missed you    

Pops - hope you had a lovely day yesterday and that the cleaning didn't take too long.    

Beachy  - hope you had fun with LO yesterday    

Donkey and AOC - I missed both of you out yesterday - sorry   - hope you are both OK. AOC - you crease me up with your ** comments.      

Swinny - lovely to see you and thanks for your good wishes  . Your friend sounds lovely, like you. Knitting will start tomorrow when RH has been to get the wool for me - then it'll be a target of 4 squares a day!!    

Jo - I see what you mean about the sense of going to the Lister for the scans - I used to do the trip from Exeter to London every fortnight on the coach when RH I first started going out with each other so know exactly how long it is  . Still, it'll be worth it.     

Heaps - hope the scan went well and everything is OK.    

IzziLu - good luck for both sets of results today  - let's hope they're as good as the garage result.      

Tracey - interesting that CRM reckon the chances are the same with one or two blasts - statistically I can't see how that can be, but as we all know, statistics and tx don't necessarily work together, do they.     

Hope everyone has a good day - it's Friday      

Love and          to everyone.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning RC, how are you today


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning all

**** y     you make  me smaile with your 2 x **** y **** y     

Shorts - missed ya      
Will text you later about dropping fishes over....was hoping form Monday evening as we have the boys the weekend?
xx

Heaps- Hope scan was fine hun   

beachy- when u off on hols?   

Mal-   

back from day 6 scan...lining is now 7mm which Ayse said is good   

love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning LM...go a week on Sunday to the airport and fly MOnday x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Lovely Beachy      

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just had a mail from clinic...our lady on Monday when she had just started stimms had  6/7 follies on EACH OVARY       flippin eck.   
Another scan for her today 

it's all happenin ladies


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Beachy - feeling good today thanks - the sun is shing, which always helps, and it's Friday!!! Where are you off on hols?   

LM - most Dogus donors get between 12 and 14 eggies - it's a different world  . Your lining is most definitely good - well done - I'm feeling such good vibes for you      .   

I've just done two sets of reports for school - I want a halo smilie


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

well done **** y    
blown you some more bubbles ending in 7


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

RC...do you never stop    we're off to Zante to Vassilikos...

LM- fantastic news


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LM - lining sounding good     

Shortie - Tell us about your jollies   

Beach - have you got room for a big one in your suitcase? On second thoughts I remember your post on ** and you haven't even got room for DH's clothes so I've got no hope   

RC - Hope you are doing Ok in hospital and not being driven too mad with all the laying around   

Malini - a week on Sunday     

Leola - Where art though?

Popsi - What are you and LO up to today?

Beachie - Not long until your holiday   

Izzi -    to cars but    to nice garage. Really hope your test is negative today (and I don't say that very often   )

Heaps - How was the scan, hope your not still waiting   

LW - Hope you are all settled in at home, let me know when I can come and visit sometime after 18th June as I will be driving by then hopefully   

Purps - Hope your not working too hard


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

LM - thanks for my bubbles - I've got loads now    

Beachy - oh lovely - we have never gone to the Ionian islands but everyone I know who has been says they are fantastic.

Driver - fortuntately I'm not on bed rest, so I can wander about and do bits and pieces, so I'm not going totally     , YET   

RH bought me some strawberries last night and I've just opened them and they're all furry.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh gwad furry strawbs, not good


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Definitely not - will have to have something chocolatey to get over the upset


----------



## Roadlesstravelled (Apr 3, 2010)

i guys!  Gosh there are so many of you and you are all having different things done and are at different stages I am struggling to keep up, so I just want you to know that I am reading about all of your progress and hoping and praying for all of you that you get  to the end of this rocky road successfully and fullfill your dreams!

for those having tx    you get lovely healthy eggs, for those of you going abroad fo tx I hope that you come back a family of 3

sorry not written to anyone in particular but it would take me all day to get in clear in my head what stage everyone is at, just know am genuinely hopeing for you all and its a blessing I have found this site as have felt so very much alone the last few months it has been the worst time, my friends dont understand and my parents just seem to say the wrong thing like "it will happen just keep trying, I know women well into their 40s that are having no problems having babies!!!!!"

Love to you all x x x    

GHH


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

RC...oh no...not good furry strawberries....

AM- would love it if you came with us x

GHH    hi and welcome to the thread x

Off to get ready as taking my niece bowling this morning...oh the joys...was  a little naughty last night, opened a bottle of red before dinner and ended up opening a second bottle...


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Heaps - That is sounding really positive     , when are you back again? I'm plodding along, work is manic, shouldn't even be here today but so far behind and deadline for getting some stuff done is today   , DH is picking me up at lunchtime and we are off straight to centerparcs from here   

Beachie - Don't think your DH would be too please though   

RC - Furry strawberries   , can you pinch me a nice cute baby while you are wandering around if there are any going spare   

I'm interested in what any other clinic's have said about success rates varying on number of embryo's transferred as Dogus were quoting us 30% for 1 blast, 60% for 2   , then this goes down to 15% for 1 FET blast and 30% for 2 FET Blasts.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Heaps - that's fab news about your follies and lining - have some more         for them. Thank you for my crown - I think that's even better than a halo   

Beachy - I remember the second bottle feeling the next morning - enjoy the bowling later   

GHH - this site is indeed a godsend - I for one would have gone totally      without the love and support of these lovely ladies   

Driver - any preference on sex? I am also thinking of stealing one of their see through cots as it's lovely to be able to see them from the side as well - I'll be the only lady leaving with a bigger bump than when I came in here. Have a lovely time at centreparcs


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

RC - Nah no preference (I assume you mean sex of the baby and not my prefernces for sex   ), I've waited long enough I'll take what I can get   , at least if someone asks YOU when you are due when you are leaving with chip you will have an excuse


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Morning everyone.. been busy in here today already    

LM... woo hoo on your lining and your donor honey .. fab fab fab !! sorry for making you cry yesterday, but i thought it was beautiful      xx

RC.. lovely that you can keep in touch with us darling, wont be long now till chip will be here.. i think it will be a little girl     

AM.. have a fab time in centre parcs i have always fancied them, hopefully will go in a couple of years time when princess can appreciate it more xx

beachy... sorry i dont agree with driver.. ditch your hubbys clothes im coming in ! xxx have a fab time bowling xx

heaps.. good news on the scan honey, i sometimes wonder what IVF drugs do to our bodies xxx

GHH.. glad you are settling in with us ladies, it is the BEST thread on FF xxx

love to everyone else, i am a little lost this morning as our princess has been collected by my mum and gone for some Gran time in my Mums ... need to polish etc, but chilling for a bit, think i may pop and get a McD's breakfast


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

AM- that's how I read the sex Q too    

Pops- It was beautiful, it's on my fireplace - had another read this morning too


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

LM and Driver - I see what you mean about the question     - having been banned from that particular activity for the last few weeks my preference would just be yes!!!    at the excuse for my leaving bump.

Popsi - forget about the polishing - life's too short - brekkie sounds a much better idea.  I'm thinking it'll be a Chipina too.


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Rc - or a Chipette   , I really should get on with my work so I can go on my weekend break


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ph yes AM, you're not meant to be there   
Have a lovely time hun


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning girlies,

Just wanted to pop on and catch you before you go Driver, to say hope you have a lovely weekend and enjoy that Spa,    don't want to distract you from your work though    

RC, hope the chocolate helped drown the disappointment of the furry strawbs!    Getting a bit personal aren't you?!?    

LM - 5 sleeps to go! Can count'em on one hand now!     

Heaps - fantastic news on your scan, that's all sounding really positive    

Nah you don't want to be polishing Popsi, hope you've had an nice McDs brekkie by now   

Beachy - hope you have a great morning bowling with LO   

GHH   

Shortie hun -welcome back, have your land lubbin' legs returned yet?     

Hi to everyone else   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Girls - I need some advice.

Took my last pill today (yay) but appear to have started my period today too!!! That's impossible isn't it? I'm bleeding and have
stomach cramps. I know it's common to 'spot' when on the pill, but cramps too? This seems a bit more than spotting.

I've emailed Jaya in case this is my period, as Day 2 would be tomorrow which is when I'm supposed to have a scan and start stims - 
I can't have a scan on a saturday, and I can't start my stims as I haven't collected them yet. 
Just praying this bleeding stops RIGHT NOW! 

has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Jo - sorry can't help on any of your questions but just wanted to give you a    and hope you get a call back soon.

Izzi  - Any news on your test? (I had to email them and they sent my results back to me straight away but not sure if you went through Dr G, I went direct to serum)

I am getting there with work (but won't be taking a half day holiday now, been here since 7 and not even been to the loo yet) phoned DH to come and pick me up (so about 40 Mins left) and then we are off, going to get some lunch as soon as we get on the motorway, I have ordered my C anti b's got a great deal from Fazeley, they agreed to price match a website I found on line (the website wouldn't take a scanned prescription) so got  the 25 day course for both of us for £57.70 including postage. They are being delivered on Tuesday.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Jo hun, I had the bloody opposite...mine didnt arrive till 6 days after last pill so I was late
I know you can have break through bleed , see what Jaya says   

AM- glad Ali could help


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh Jo, don't know what to suggest but     Hope you hear from the clinic soon   

Driver - no news yet, I've been trying not to think about it - not easy    I went direct to Serum too - do you think I should send them an e-mail to chase then?   

 LM


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Izzi - Drop them an email, I got a reply virtually straight back with the reults attached. Fingers and toes crossed for you.

Right I'm ofsky, hope you all have a lovely weekend, I am internetless until Tuesday


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Will drop them a line, have a fabby time Driver


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm frustrated! Just had an e-mail back from Serum who said they haven't got the C test result back from the lab so it will probably be Monday    

Then rang my GPs surgery for Day 3 test results (because they tell you to ring in the afternoon for results) and spoke to receptionist who said all the results are back except E2 and they all look normal (which is a relief) but when I asked for actual figures she said she couldn't give me those, only the doctor can give those out and he only does telephone calls in the morning!    Looks like I'm in limbo land till Monday      

How's everyone else's Friday afternoon going?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Izz- what a load of b0llocks - arrrgh, I'm frustarted for you   
Got the footie on in the office on our new 32" TV (the joys of working with my brother    )
xxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all - just swooping in again.

Can we spare some time for pinkcarys who posted here a bit some time ago. She's only 26 but has suffered with endo and has blocked tubes and her FSH is slightly high. It sounds from this thread as though she is going through a rough patch and some words of support might be appreciated if anyone has a moment...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235810.0


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello lovelies   


Heaps      


Jo, I had some break through bleeding on the pill. I had a gap of a week between my last pill and starting to down reg so had a small bleed then. So long as your lining thickens up by ET it should be ok. Are you down regging? If so, they can down reg you for longer before starting stims.


For those who sent out a sample to Serum for C testing, when you sent it did it go by airmail and did you have to declare what was in the package?


LW xxx


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi LW, I sent mine normal airmail and never got asked what it was so I took the attitude 'what they don't know won't hurt them'    How's Toby doing?


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all,
Izzi - so sorry, it's so frustrating isn't it, all this waiting waiting waiting.....

Hi LW - hope Toby is well. Thanks for that about the breakthrough bleeding..

Well, Jaya emailed me back (she's so good!) and I have to go in for a scan and to pick my meds up tomorrow - so to treat tomorrow as Day 2. How the hell did my body manage to override the pill? So it's not even a breakthrough bleed then? 

We're currently having a major panic in our household, trying to find someone to look after our doglets tomorrow as we have to leave Devon at 6am and won't be back til the evening. Trouble is I don't trust many of our friends to come and walk them, as they may forget/be late, and I'll worry about the poor doglets....  Strangely, my ex is one I do trust, cos he loves my spaniels too, so I'm waiting for him to get back to me....

I can't help feeling this cycle is already going t8ts up.    

love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

JO - I had a little bleeding on 2 of my cycles, was only a little and stopped and everything got back on track.


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

jo, good luck for tom. You are in very very good hands!
x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks lovely girls.

Hi Mags and Laura.


----------



## Roadlesstravelled (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey all,

Just a quick message to say have a good weekend!  

Izzilu - i know how you feel, i have been trying to find out my blood group for Dogus and reprofit for the last 2 days and I must have been given about 4 numbers all who claim not to be able to find it, no-one knows where my notes are and the blood bank refuse to tell me, i have slammed the phone down a few times in total frustration!!!

Jo - hope you found someone to walk your dogs and hope your cycle is now on track

LM, Driver littlejenny and Heaps have a great weekend, sorry if missed anyone out 

GHH


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

LittleJenny said:


> Hi all - just swooping in again.
> 
> Can we spare some time for pinkcarys who posted here a bit some time ago. She's only 26 but has suffered with endo and has blocked tubes and her FSH is slightly high. It sounds from this thread as though she is going through a rough patch and some words of support might be appreciated if anyone has a moment...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Evening all! Will catch up on personals when I'm not tipsy! 
Spent a wonderful day with Malini and her beautiful pouch. Our doggies made friends straight away which was lovely.
  to all 
Anna x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Pouch?  Really?   

Hi everybody, hope you're all planning a luvverly weekend! Sorry have been such a rubbish member of the PR posse lately, must pull me head out me **** and get a grip! Will try to have a proper read back to catch up but this board moves so flipping fast it's a nightmare!

Love to all!
xxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

**** my status has gorn back to on hiatus, I was a mod a little while ago! Wtf is going on


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Nix - meant pooch! I blame it on the vin rouge!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ooh she's a baaaad influence that Malini! Love Charlie chops, I'm glad your pouch_ pooches_ got along!


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

nope that was dh's fault not Malini's...I was sober when she left!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh i so jealous you all get to meet up   ... glad you had a fab time tho xxx


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

my thoughts exactly popsi left out as per usual


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

that wine sounded lush


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies    or should i say morning   


Anne monday is fine hunny    sorry not replied to txt yet as phone battery died this morning and only just remembedred to put on charge   


Have been round neighbours since half past 8 this evening and only just got back. Went to keep her company while 3 policemen 2 doctors and a social worker convinced the neighbour inbetween us that she has actually lost the plot completely and she does need to be in a safe environment while she is helped to get better.  Our poor neighbour the other side has been a nervous wreck the past week while we were away and greeted me yesterday with a massive hug and then burst into tears. Apparently she has been playing loud music (and i mean mega loud) all week, banging hammering singing clapping all the time.  Hopefully now we can have a bit of peace and quiet and our poorly neighbour can finally get the help and support she needs. I do still feel a bit of compassion for her but tbh she has driven me bloody crazy too and im so glad shes gone for a bit.


Still no af here have made app for docs on tuesday to see whats going on with hot flashes light headedness etc, think i know what he's gonna say tho


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just a  flying visit as off to put some washing out...already done two loads..

Nix    lovely to see you back hun x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies    

Beachy - you're an early bird if you've done two lots of washing already. Hope you have a lovely time with Swinny today   

Shortie - glad that things are sorted for your neighbour - and that you have an appt with the doc on Tuesday - things might still be settling down after your tx, so please don't worry too much yet. We are looking forward to seeing the piccies and hearing all about your cruise when you get a moment.   

AnnaSB - so glad you and Malini - and pooches had a lovely time yesterday - did you have lovely weather as well?   

Popsi and Calypso - I thought I was going to wake up to having missed another Friday night party, but you were all very quiet last night.   

Nix - so lovely to see you and your are back off hiatus and back on as a Mod.   

GHH - I hope you find out your blood group soon - it seems ridiculous that they can't tell you.   

Jo - hope all goes well today and that someone was able to look after your doggies - no doubt by now you will be en route, but sending you loads of          and    

IzziLu - sorry you have to wait til Monday     but it's sounding promising for your day 3 results        

Heaps - RH reckoned Benny Hill music for my exit with extra baby and cot!!!! Having said that, the ones in here at the moment are very grissly - not a good batch - will have to wait until quieter ones are available    . Have some more             for those follies of yours.   

Driver - hope you are having a lovely time and enjoying yourself.   

Malini - thinking of you and sending loads of             for you.   

    to Mag, Laura, LW, LJ, LM and all the lovely team PR ladies.

Love and             to everyone

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Shortie - oh that's tough...sounds like your neighbour is a manic depressive. Hopefully they sort her out. When she leaves hospital the key thing will be for her not to miss any medication they put her on. 
Here's an af dance for you     Was the cruise fun? 

RC- weather was cloudy, but we had lovely warm sunshine later in the afternoon so we stayed outside most of the day. How are you feeling?

Popsi, Nix, and Calyspo if ever want to visit shropshire just shout! 

Need to get my **** into gear, having a couple of friends over for a bbq..hope the weather holds out!

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AnnaSB - I'm fine thanks - just counting the days down now.   

Zuri -
   to you
 to you
 dear Zuri
 to you

Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you RC...it's a lovely day so hopefully there will be a wedding we can watch too....hope you have something good to read today x

Zuri, happy Birthday, hope you have a fantastic day and are truly spoilt x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks RC didn't realise it was Zuri's Birthday! Have you tried the twilight saga...an entertaining read.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZURI!            You must have hads a 12 week scan...was it ok?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ohhhh I didnt know either..... happy birthday lovely lady!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks girls 


AnnaSB I am 14 week today, had 12 week scan 2 and a half weeks ago and all looks good, blood tests came back all fine - so now it's relax and wait mode 


xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just a quickie to wish zuri        for today have a FAB day xxx

love to you all... sorry no more from me, not feeling too great today very tired and very stressed and       that something will go wrong in court over next few weeks, silly i know as all should be ok , but could just not bear to think someone could take our princess      sorry I know i have no right to moan on here xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pops- Hun, you're not moaning you're sharing your worries between your very dear friends but I can tell you hun....Little P ain't going anywhere, my god, you're the most amazing mom n dad and anyone can see that. She's yours for good hun, really      

Anna- hangover?        

Z- happy Birthday hunny        

**** y LOve your pics hun and Please can someone text me on hols to tell me if Chip is a Chip or a Chipette?  

Beachy- I'm a 2 load lady too  have a lovely day xxx

Shorts- ah great hun, do me a favour and PM or test me your address again. ta gorgeous 

Just paining my tootsies shocking pink and got a cuppa and Corrie on the go before I start to get my sh!t into my suitcase xxx

Going to my best mates hubbs 40th tonight YES tonight on Englands first game....we've got the boys too but I won't stay late as Jas, luke n Ryan are gagging to get back to watch the fottie- not quite the same on Sky+ though eh  

happy weekends lovlies and Pops, here if you need me xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks LittleMe      ... have a lovely evening xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all

Sorry not been on here for a couple of days.  Took me a 1 hour to read all that I have missed.  Too many personnals to catch up on so won't bother.  Hope you don't mind.  You all know that I am thinking of you all, whatever stage you are at on this journey.

DH is watching the football and is gutted that USA just got a goal !!!

I have booked to go to York on Friday so looking forward to that.  Just going for 2 nights but will be a nice break.

Hope you are all well.

As always take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pops - Nothing will happen hon. I dont know any cases where things have changed once a babe is happy and settled with her new family, only if there were probs could anything go wrong and you are a perfect unit.   


GB - I love York, have fun.


Zuri - FIL shop is in woodbourgh road... think thats St Annes?


Love to everyone else


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Evening all

Zuri - slightly belated birthday wishes (just in time!)      Hope you've had a lovely day   

Popsi - don't apologise for talking about your concerns, it's good that you do so we can all reassure you that you've got nothing to be concerned about - it will all be fine and Princess will be yours forever      

Blimey Shortie - it's all drama round your way!    Glad you'll get a bit of peace now and your neighbour is hopefully being well looked after   

RC - how's the blanket coming along?    We'd better not all ask you to smuggle us out a baby or there'll be an empty maternity ward and someone might smell a rat!    

LM - I like shocking pink tootsies too - how's the packing going?    40th party on the first England match night - who planned that, not that it would bother me in the slightest, we had our wedding on the first England match day in 2002!   

GB - weekend away sounds lovely, I've always fancied York but never been - maybe one day   

  Laura, how are you this evening?

Love to everyone else   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies     

IzziLu - 5 squares down, 31 to go. So long as I can do 4 or 5 a day, I should be OK. I love the idea of smuggling all the babies out - I've got a few days so it could be done.      

Ginger - York is lovely - the walk round the walls is great to do  if you get a chance.    

Laura - hope FIL is recovering OK. Is Tim still up there, or is he back with you now?   

LM - We'll text you, don't worry - RH has strict instructions what to do. Make the most of being able to paint your tootsies - once you get your bump, you won't be able to!!!    

Popsi - I can understand the worry, but you will be fine - as Laura says, there is no earthly reason why things won't be more than OK.   

Heaps - RH seems to be OK thanks - he is very good at looking after himself (and us  ) and spent most of yesterday with me - he even managed a snooze in my chair whilst I was knitting!! Do you have another scan tomorrow?   

Zuri - hope you had a lovely day yesterday   

AnnaSB - thanks for the recommendation of the book - I shall try it, although I seeem to be obsessed with my knitting now.   

Love and            to everyone.

Off to do another square    

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning RC....how are you feeling? Is chip ok? x

Laura    how's Tim's dad doing    

Well it's raining here for a change...trying to decide whether I want bacon sarnies or pancakes for breakfast...off to friends for Sunday lunch later on then a quiet evening at home.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Laura I used to live along woodborough road but past St Annes and in Mapperly, I think I know which area it is probably just before you get up on to Mapperely Top, w used to get so much trouble up there from St Annes 


Hope he's making  good recovery - such an awful thing to happen 


Thanks for the birthday wishes girls


x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Zuri, glad that you had a nice birthday x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Beachy - I can't believe I didn't ask if you and Swinny had a good day yesterday     Did you get to see a wedding? It's still sunny here so I have been sitting outside watching the world go by for a bit - it's much quieter here at the weekends. Chip seems fine thank you - he's certainly squiggling lots at the moment.  

I have now done 7 squares, so I am feeling very pleased with myself.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

RC    yes we had a lovely time yesterday...didn;t get to see the wedding...food was amazing as it always is and we had the restaurant to ourselves....I would definately recommend the hotel and restaurant, we've been going for about 7 years now and really think the food is fantastic.


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

RC - any news?

Driver - hope you u are having a lovely time at centerparcs
GB haven' been to YTork since I was young girls but I remember it being really pretty.  

laurab, beach girl, SB, Heaps, Izz   

popsi       you sound so lovely.  I can't imagine anyone would want to take your princess away.  Pls try and stay positive

Happy Birthday Zuri

AFM - went to world cup party yesterday which started at 2pm and didn't leave till 1 am!! only cos DH was worse for wear.  It was a case of me holding his head if you get my drift.  He is still in bed   .  AF also arrived yesterday so all good to go for scan on Thursday.  Still feeling very tired on the Buserilin.  if all ok on scan day then start on oestrogen patches - anyone advise me on what expect when using these?


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Zahida - I'm still waiting patiently for the 22nd!! I used oestogen patches for my Chip cycle and had no side effects apart from leaving sticky marks on my tummy!!! They worked wonders on my lining - it went from a best of 7.5 to over 10mm on EC day.
       for you.   

Beachy - so glad you had a good time - where and what is the restaurant?   

9 squares down, 27 to go


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

RC, it's Woodlands Hotel just outside of Leeds...


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

me and Dh had a posh 8 course taster meal at Michael Caines restaurant in Manc plus an overnight stay at Abode in a suite.
The food was amazing. We dont eat out often so a real treat. Wines for every course. I won it as a prize! 


Keeping up with everyone but not much to post at mo x


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Now Mags - that's what I call a prize!      

Beachy - sounds like you had a great time at the Woodlands too   

RC, wow you're really motoring on with that blanket - lucky chip!   

Zahida, hope your DH has recovered by now   

Zuri, did you get up to anything exciting for your birthday     

Laura, have I missed something? What happened with your FIL?   

Hope everyone's had a good weekend   

Love to all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

hello all,

Little Me - when do you go to Cyprus? Sorry, I've lost track. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

ZUri - hope you had a good bday.   

Izzilu - good luck with those results - tomorrow hopefully   

RC - the waiting game.....! Can't wait to see piccies of the little one! (Chip/Chipette!)

Zahida - good luck for this cycle. Sorry, I dont know about the patches.   

Malini - have you started the stims yet? I think you said you are due to go out there about the 20th - is that right?

Hi Beachy, Mags, Shortie, and everyone else.

AFM - all good here. Had the scan at The Lister on saturday morning - lining nice and thin (3.5mm) so looks like this is my AF. The cyst was still there, but hadn't grown, and they decided it was very small so won't cause a problem, so we're pressing ahead. Started stims saturday night. What a faff menopur is! I've never used it before. Anyway, first scan is next friday after 6 days of stimms. Seems a long way off. To be honest, I am so scared of that first scan as I have very bad memories of the first scan on my previous IVF cycle which was just so awful and unexpected. At least I have different expectations this time.   Thankfully, DP will hopefully be able to go with me and hold my hand.

Night all,
jo x


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Evening Jo,

So glad to hear that your scan went well yesterday, and the cyst isn't going to hinder your cycle, that's great news    So you're well under way, really hope it all goes well for you      I haven't used Menopur before either, is that one of the mixing powders ones?    Where did you have your tx first time round?     

I xXx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello ladies   


Sorry not been posting much. Mega busy at cafe trying to get it all sorted ready for opening wednesday hopefully only 3 day after scheduled date     


Unfortunately house is a tip so Little Me u will have to ignore dog hairs everywhere, dust, and general crap all over the place      


Still no af here, put hot flashes into google and it came up with it as an early pregnancy symptom         Have app at docs tuesday so may test tomoz just so if dr asks is there any chance?...... i can say nope no chance at all ive tested       Said i will do but scott has gotta look at it, i've done my time with them now   


Gotta go scottie waitig to go to bed


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning....another day another dollar......off to get some breakfast then get ready for work...only 3 days to go then off for nearly three weeks!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all   

oooh **** y- 8 sleeps to go for you n RH      
How you feeling?
 

beachy- Hi hun , missed you both on Saturday   

Shorts hun- I'll raise your  1x dog hairs for my 3 x cat hairs     
See you later lovely   

Jo great news on scan hun, I go on Wednesday evening     

Pops   

Izz- here's hoping for nice news week for you     

laura-   

back from day 9 scan, 9mm today   

Love to ALL


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies    

Beachy - not long now, have you packed yet? We go past Leeds on the way to the outlaws, so may well have to persuade RH to detour via Woodlands.!!   

Mag - what a fantastic prize, and I can't think of a better winner - glad you had a lovely time.   

IzziLu - good luck for your results today - have everything crossed and sending lots of         for you.   

LM - only 2 days until you're off - have you finished packing? Any idea when EC is likely to be? Are you getting excited now - I know I am for you.        for your scan this morning.   

Jo - so pleased your scan was OK and that the cyst won't cause any hassle - dayn 6 does seem a long way off, but it seems to work for them, and at least it means less journeys on the coach.        for those follies.   

Heaps - when is your next scan?        for you too.   

Malini - hope you are OK sweetheart.        for you.   

Laura - glad your FIL is back home - hope he will be OK.   

Zahida -         for your scan on Thursday.   

Shortie - hope you're not too busy with the cafe preparations.         for the test tomorrow.   

          to everyone - sorry for no more persos - but I am thinking of each and everyone of you.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

LM - our posts crossed - 9mm is brilliant - well done


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LM..oh great news   

Morning RC x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning Beachy


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

**** y- they say around day 14 so that would be  Saturday for EC


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

morning lovlies....
Hi RC where do you get your estrogen patches from? re friday night i totally signed on and no one was here     so i went to bed then    happened been since my hols in feb can't go on like this can i ?    .. how are you by the way can you knit anything or are you just knitting lil things for the chipster?

Popsi no one can take your princess from you those bureaucratic jobsworth just making smoke.       
driver hope you had a fab spa time ... are you keeping your cast for souvenir?
morning beachy and laura  ..

LM sending you lots of love 
mags glad you had a fab time as well wine with anyting is superb     

HI Jo fab news about your scan and you get the ball rolling again nice one chicken


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Morning all,

Just spent a very enjoyable hour catching up with you all but must admit to skimming at times, so apologies if I miss something v. important.

Zuri - Belated birthday wishes for you our mamma-to-be.  So pleased you're initial traumatic start to this pregnancy has turned into that quiet sea after a storm.   

LM -      my cycle buddy.  Your lining sounds fabulous as does the egg haul.  I too worry about twins and coping so I hope the right decision for you two sorts itself out.  I would go for 2 but that's me.     

Jo -      my other cycle bud.  Sorry you had an initial panic with AF appearing (mine does the same!) but it sounds like you're steaming ahead now and I am      for you.  Hope you sorted out the dogsitting.  We worried so much about Charlie during my last ARGC cycle that being away from him in LV was better for both of us.

Zahida - and cycle buddy three.  Hope you are ok.  Downregging makes me tired too.     

Izzilu - Think you're getting a wagon full of results today.  I hope that goes ok. Acu is not my favourite thing as I don't like needles but I do like the woman who does it and she is staying away from my feet atm so we're on particularly good terms and she lets me bring Charlie with me.   

RC - Bless you.  I can feel the positivity and energy coming my way.  You take good care my sweet friend.  I can't wait for Chip to arrive and come to see you three.     

Mag - MC is the twin of my brother and I want to go in and hug him every time we go by the restaurant - imagine the poor guy's reaction!  So glad you were wined and dined.   

Shortie - Welcome Home!!! You're the type of neighbour I'd like to live alongside.  Hope your trip was amazing.   

ASB - Oh naughty you.  Hope your BBQ was a success.  It was so wonderful to spend time in your company.  I bored dh silly with the details of your beautiful home, lovely location and GENEROUS hospitality.  The roses have turned into the prettiest bouquet and I am drying seeds and savouring the memory of your company.  Your Benj is really something - I loved how he climbed into your lap at the coffee shop! THANK YOU.   

Driver - I hope CentreParcs was luverly.  What treatments did you choose?  Hope the foot isn't being too much trouble and the mountain of work isn't stressing you. When do you start the antibiotics?  

Heaps - Oh those waiting rooms; it is hell.  Sorry.  I am so glad the scan was better news.  You're like me and stim very quickly.  The docs are always surprised.     

Nixy darling, you don't feel obliged to do anything.  The heart needs healin' time.   

There's so much more: sweet Swinny    for the anti-bs to have cleared the monster and calypso-sky so sorry you felt left out and we abandoned you on Friday    and Ginger Baby - hello   and Popsi with her princess    and for you Donkey   . 

I know I have missed loads but breakfast is required to settle my rumbling tummy and so I can take my steroid.  I start stimming tonight (750cc!!!) and have IL on Wed and IVIG on Fri and fly out on Sunday  .  Am mostly okay but every once in a while I think, 'Geesh not this again.' So Saturday night, I quietly made myself an orange beaded bracelet to focus the PMA.

For you all     , 
Malini xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi  Mal   , I have an orange holiday dress


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Jo Good news on the scan sweetie,The Lister are just the best (IMHO)so fingers crossed for the next scan!

LM 9mm is fab sweetie! You must be nervous/excited now! thinking of you!

**** y not long sweetie, hang in there xxx

Pops they ARE NOT going to take princess away! she is your daughter now, and soon all the red tape will be sorted and you can settle, as for not expressing your worries here! don't be a silly billy, we're all on this journey with you!

Laura have a fab hol!

Calypso good on you for the BMS    xx

Mal sweetie not long for you now and here's to the orange bracelet doing it's thing!

Shorts hunny! AF is so bloomin frustrating she never comes when she's wanted and then when she isn't she rears her head like a trooper! Can't say I'm missing her at all! hopefully your's will stay away for another 9 months! We have had another natural BFP on the PR bumps and babes thread! I'm sure Mrs O won't mind me saying but she's now 5 weeks + after having 9 yes 9 ICSI's to get her little man Izzy who is less than a year!

So you see miracles do happen!!!

Izzilu good luck for results!

AM hope you are nicely relaxed after your weekend!

Mags sweetie    

Love and hugs to everyone else, sorry for such crap perso's but doesn't mean your not in my thoughts     

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow Purps-thats great about Mrs O   
Hope you're ok love


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

That sounds perfect LM and thanks Purps.  Congrats to Mrs O.

M xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Great news Mrs O.   

Malini -     for you. Thanks for your thoughts - yes, we sorted the dogsitting out on saturday, my ex came and took them for a run and then back to his for the day. They were VERY tired when we got back, tired too from lOndon, so that worked well. Need to sort a dogsitter for friday now too though as I want DP with me for my first scan as it may be bad news.....  Good luck with the stims - 750cc - yikes!!!! Apparently Dr Parikh has written on my notes that my dose MUST NOT be increased past 300, whatever the response. I find it rather worrying that there's so much difference of opinion regarding this IF tx business. I would find it more reassuring if I was on a higher dose like you. Thinking of you, my cycle buddy.

Have to say I have been very impressed with The Lister. It feels like they are really going with my body, rather than trying to get it to fit in with their regimes, etc. I can't get over the fact that they actually phone / email back straight away! It feels such a luxury to be able to email my consultant with questions whenever I need to and she gets back to me the same day!

Hi LM, Purps, Calyps and everyone else. x


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

Purps whats BMS  im a total idiot  ive googled it but not the response i wanted


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Calypso - BMS = baby making sex !!!!   

Back in a min


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

LM - I can't believe it's come round so quickly.   

Calypso - I got my oestrogen patches from the Jinny, so not much help there, I'm afraid.....but  I think you can buy them over the counter in North Cyprus.   

Malini - it's lovely to hear from you and sounding so positive - of course there will times when things don't feel so great, but that's fine - it doesn't matter  . I'm so glad you had a lovely time with ASB and are able to do something to remember your visit. Good luck with the stimming tonight and plase have some more        .   

Purps - don't worry, I'm hanging in there and      that Chip doesn't arrive before the 22nd because it'll mean that I've had another bleed if he/she does. Hope your heartburn is a bit better.   

Jo - interesting that Jaya is limiting you to 300 - I wouldn't worry too much about not going higher - they started me on 450 and when things weren't working they reduced it down to 300 beacause they thought they had overdone it for my poor ovaries. I hope you can get a doggie sitter sorted for Friday.   

Another 2 squares done - I've now done 2 rows, so I am a third of the way there!!!

Love and                  to everyone


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just calling in to give everyone a big      .. sorry my head up **** so no personals, thank you for all your support .. love you all xx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

pops - don't worry about us, you have your hands full! 

RC - not long to wait now! 
Jo - keeping everything crossed for you!     

Malini - good luck with the those    stimms tonight! It was lovely to spend the day with you, it flew by! 

LM - 9mm is fab!   

Shorts - have you tried a bit of nookie to help bring the witch on? 

Mag - what a fantastic prize! 

Tracey - are you still doing timed nookie? Are you taking steroids mid cycle too? That's what I need to start doing. 

Heaps - BMS sounds like a plan!

Hi LJ, LW. Izzy, Calypso, Gingerbaby, Beachey, Nix and everyone I've missed

I have found a labradoodle breeder locally (well an hour away) who has 3 girl puppies left, 2 yellow, 1 chocolate...will be ready to collect start and end of July. DH has agreed to go look tonight, but no buying....I am taking my cheque book as I hope DH will let us reserve one with a deposit! I am soooooo excited...what are the chances of us leaving without reserving one do you think? ZERO!     

So anyone got any ideas for girl doggie names? I quite like Lola

Anna x


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Heaps - you can't see their faces but here they are 
http://www.notjustanyoldlabradoodles.co.uk/page9.htm
if you look at the gallery pics you can see adult doodles too


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey, 
I'm not really sure where I belong, I'm kinda bouncing round in limbo land!!
Just had my 2nd BFN on IVF. 

The first cycle was long protocol which I had 21 follicles, 9 eggs, 7 fertilised, 2 over mature, I had 2 embryo's put back at 2cell and 4cell- BFN the remaining embryo's arrested and didn't make it to blastocyst.

Then it was decided to put me on short protocol, now I'm not really sure why they did this, I am presumming it was to attempt to either A. get more eggs or B. try and improve the quality.

Well, I had 10 follicles, 4 eggs, 3 fertilised (1 not mature enough 1 had weird fertilsation) at embryo transfer we had 1x4cell (just turned from a 3cell that morning) and 1 2 cell -BFN.

Basically, I'm lost, I don't know what else is wrong with me? I don't know what I've done wrong, I don't know if my egg quality is bad (I'm 29) or what? I responded worse under short protocol which I didn't really expect. 

Sorry this is a bit rambled I just don't know if anyone here have responded not so well under short protocol?
Thank you for taking the time to read 
xxx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok thanks Heaps.
I'm so sorry if I've upset anyone, I'm just a bit lost I posted something the other day and a lady mentioned that she thinks that somebody that didn't respond as well on SP and better on LP was possible around here somewhere   

So sorry


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Frinabelle - sorry for your bfn    Sounds to me like you respond better on the LP as opposed to the SP like me (I didn't even get to et with the SP) Maybe they need to look at your stimming regime? 

Heaps - the lady sounds lovely too. Can't wait to go! 

Anna x


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh ASB sooo excited for you. Our pups could be 'Charlie and Lola'. It is a very pop doggie name in London. Xxx

Frindabelle - I do better on LP too. Can't say much about why and the wherefore of it. So sorry about your BFN

Happy Knitting RC

Hiya Heaps. I'll miss Charlie loads.

We're having another hyrdrophobic moment.

Malini xxx


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

hi  Frindabelle don't be sorry for posting you just need answers thats all    ..
i responded better on the short protocol but my eggs were rubbish so i think it was the egg quality for me as lp just did not do anything... loads of info on DHEA and things to improve your egg quality on the sites so have a look     ..
thanks RC for the BMS riddle ooh lord      ..
Hi Malini  not long now chick and ASB them puppies look lush ... a name could be bella  thats nice or bellini .. just don't call her val or janet     
LM two more sleeps       

hola heaps guess we are the BMS gang oooh errr


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I am here reading but v busy at work.

Anna.  I am not much of a dog person, or cat for that matter (she says very quietly, hoping that I don't get thrown off team PR!!!) but those pups look gorgeous.

I am still doing the tamoxifen tablets day 2-5, scan, ovitrelle if there is a folly then pred until AF shows her ugly face.  I am on CD 9 today scan on Thursday morning.

Heaps, good luck with your BMS.

LM.  good lining. I bet you are getting excited (and scared) now it is so close.


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Tracey - my pets are my baby substitutes..sad but true. Fingers crossed for this cycle! 

Calyspso - I like Bella but its close to Isabella, I name I would have loved for a baby girl. That said its become so popular since Twilight I would need to rethink if by some miracle I ever had a girl. 

Malini - I am liking Lola too

DH has put off the visit until tomorrow    He wants to do more research..he's not liking the poodle side and the cost. Hoping he'll be won round once he sees them. Sigh!

Anna x


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

AAGH lot my post oh I am so annoyed   .  

Malini - cycle buddy thanks for the good wishes sending u lots     

Jo - cycle buddy 2 great news about the cyst    

LM - cycle buddy 3 - I am a week behind you   

SB -I am more of a ct person but labardoodles are well cute

Calypso      

How many squares now RC?

Sorry no more personals 

I am so tired and headachey on the buserilin - hoping scan is good on thursday so i can come off it.  Feeling very stressed at the mo my cat Dexter has done a disappearing act been gone since saturday    .  he has a habit of doing this once in  while and turns up absolutely starving.  hope he is ok   .  DH is away too which doesn't help - so not in a good place at the mo.  Have new neighbours too who have one yappy dog and another one that howls all the time - not helping my head


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies   


At least im a bit erlier than last night at posting      


Annasob yes hun we have tried loads of bms to bring the witch round    but i think she may have disappeared for a while now as i really do believe this is the menopause starting what with the hot flashes and everything.  My friends friend has had a labradoodle (a golden one) and she is just gorgeous. Dont let him put u off     


LM lovely to see u and jason earlier and thanx for the fish, scottie keeps looking at the tank now    Hope everything goes to plan sweetheart and i hope and wish with all my heart that its the biggest fattest positive ever      


Mallini ditto above hunny, you so deserve this sweetheart. Good luck with the stimming starting tonight and yes i echo ur thoughts oh god not this again       


Zahida good luck for thursdays scan       


Jomac im still ya beatch even tho i dont post so much now     


Popsi thinking of u so much at the moment darling, hope u are keping as calm as you possibly can. Princess is already yours forever and thats the way it stay. However i can certainly understand your fears and just wish i could do something to help       


**** y woooo hooo not long now till chip or chipette comes along.  Im saying a pink one      


Hello to izzy calypso purps tracey heaps laura miranda mag driver beachy and everyone else.      


Off to put the tea on now im starrrrrviiiinnnng     


Weightwatchers starts next week, im so fat at the mo i may have to widen the doors for me to get through   (But im happier than ive been for a while i must admit, so sod it   )


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Zahida - hope Dexter comes home soon      for your scan 

Shortie - have you seen your gp? 

DH does not like Lola, or any iother name I have suggested


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Cat is home currently stuffing face and being very cute!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evening all

on my iPhone so can't be arsed to do the smileys xxx

Shorts was lovely to see u both too, I'm sti waiting on my fish n chips!!
Been packing more s hit
thanks for my card too xxxx

anna- ahhhhh ikkle pupples - I'll have a think of names 
xxxx

tracey hi love, lots of luck for thursday Hun xx

pops xxxx

heaps lots of luck to you too Hun xx

buggar I can't remember anything else xxxx

I've GOT to eat something soon so checking out noe


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

shortie66 said:


> Weightwatchers starts next week, im so fat at the mo i may have to widen the doors for me to get through  (But im happier than ive been for a while i must admit, so sod it  )


We can be diet buddies together, I am off back to Slimming World on Wednesday

LM - fab news on your lining, 2 days to go and you are off and away, you are the start of a turn of luck for dogus.

Malini - I will look forwad to a familt visit in July from you all, including a growing bump

Zuri - Sorry I missed your birthday, hope you had a fab one.

Anne(SB) - thanks for the tips on your PM, we are due to start them in Wednesday, if they arrive tomorrow, loving the puppies

Popsi - I am 100% sure everything is going to be Ok for you and your lovely new family

Swinny/Beachie - Sorry i missed you both on Saturday, count me in next tiome you are off to Woodlands, I loved it there

Heaps - Hoping the timed BMS does the trick this month

RC - Hope the knitting is going well, I would take a grumpy baby at this point, not fussy, nearly stole a few from centerparcs

Zahida - Hope thursdays scan brings good news and you can move on and away from the headaches

Still not worked out how to use smileys in quick reply so this post is going t look very dull......


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Driver your on hunny    but for now im having chicken and bacon pasta spicy wedges with cheese and a walnut whip for afters     


Hi Zahida      


LM think its time for fish n chips defo hunny, it'll be supper time soon    


Annasob i have app for tomorrow evening at quacks and im testing in the morning (getting scottie to look at it) just so that i can say, yes dr i have tested and no im not pregnant     


God im starving and need food quickly


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

shortie66 said:


> Driver your on hunny  but for now im having chicken and bacon pasta spicy wedges with cheese and a walnut whip for afters


 DH and I have just shared a huge bag of cadbury's shots  so my diet starts after we go food shopping tomorrow evening


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

yeahh for zahida's cat coming home yeahhhh ... 
I hope your headache goes away Zahida have you tried herbal teas ginger or peppermint is lush for headaches makes you burpies    ...

shortie "quacks" with you hunny unhappy  moments are eased over with nice quotes I love them love love them


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning...unable to access internet from home as work haven't paid the bill....    so will try and log on today and catch up from work...been here since 6.45


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning Beachy - you're definitely an early bird  - can't believe you're in work already.   

Calypso -  hope you enjoy the BMS - especially now you know what it is.       

Driver and Shortie - I'll be joining you on the old diet fairly soon - I've enjoyed eating for two far too much.    I hope my surgeon has an "extra sharp suitable for fat birds scalpel"|!!!   

LM - one day to go - don't forget to buy a magic eye something when you're out there.   

Zahida - so glad Dexter is back OK - our furry friends do like to worry us, don't they?   

AnnaSB - hope you get to see the labradoodles tonight - I like the name Lola as well.   

Tracey -         for your scan on Thursday.   

Malini - I'm loving the thought of Charlie on the top step being hydrophobic!!! Our goldie was definitely hydrophilic - he'd lie down in the smallest of puddles, given half a chance.   

Heaps - no scans and lotsof BMS - sounds a perfect combination - and I bet DH iosn't complaining.     

Popsi - when do you go to court?   

                 to our cycling ladies - Malini, Jo, Heaps, LM, Zahida, Calypso and Tracey.           that this will be your turns.

I've now done 14 squares - I had lots of visitors yesterday, which was nice. It should be much quieter today, so I'm going to see if I can get 6 squares done, which then means I'll have 16 left to do.

Hope everyone has a good day - love and           to everyone

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Morning girlies, sorry I didn't manage to get on yesterday and this has to be a flying visit 'cos out on an appointment in a mo   

LM that lining sounds like a fab place for your embies to snuggle in, well done girl, can't believe it's only one day to go             

RC - it's great to have lots of visitors, must make the time go much quicker, but don't let 'em slow down that blanket     

AnnaSb, I too am more of a cat person but wouldn't say no to one of those gorgeous Labradoodles - the cats might though!     

Zahida - glad Dexter made it home safely   

Shortie - that sounded like a veritable feasty you had last night!   

Morning Malini, how're you doing, have you started stimms now? I can't believe it's less than a week till you go, that's come round so quickly   

Thanks for bringing us the great news about Mrs O Purps, I don't think I know her but that's a real miracle story for the low days   

  Beachy, Heaps, Driver, Cal, Tracey, Popsi and everyone else   

Well I had a bit of a mixed bag of results yesterday.  My day 3s were all within normal parameters, in fact FSH was best I've ever had at 5.5! (maybe the DHEA?) Estradiol was the first time I've ever had it tested and the GP said that was normal too (I thought it might be high and masking FSH but apparantly not) although he gave me the result in pmol and I can't find a scale for E2 in pmol anywhere - obviously looking in the wrong place    
But here's the bummer, I'm afraid I'm joining the +ve hidden C club    Not really a surprise as it seems to me that nobody gets a -ve result but really gutting 'cos now I'm not going to be able to go to the Jinemed in August    Just hoping I manage to kick it in one hit    Sorry girls can feel myself going a bit doomy and gloomy   

Gotta go now anyway but love to you all and catch up later on   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Izzi - Sorry about the Hidden C, hope you have seen my posts about where to get your drugs from   , don't know of anyone that has tested negative yet, has the whole world got it


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Izzi - so sorry to hear about the hidden C result.   Fab FSH though.   I know it's so disappointing when plans get mucked up though.    Zahida - cycle buddy - hope the head is better today. And thank god Dexter is home, the naughty minx.        LM - are you all packed? i really wish you and Jason all the luck in the world - you so deserve a Big Fat positive.        Malini -    at your hydrophobic dog. He sounds quite precious about himself - bless him! Aren't Chow's renowned for being a bit self-important?! But because he's so gorgeous I guess he gets away with it.    Hope the stims are going ok. I'm finding this stage of the tx quite strange, cos I have no idea until the first scan if I'm responding at all to the stims. Hope you are ok and are managing to feel ok about it all.        Shortie - i'm glad you've remembered you're still my b*tch.        RC - loved the comment about the scalpel      I'm actually finding my roles of tummy fat to be quite useful for sticking needles in at the moment. keep going with those squares (what are you knitting?)    Hi Cal, Tracey, Beachy, Driver and everyone else.    I'm still bleeding on day 3 of the stims - is this normal? My lining was very thin before i started the stims, so god knows where all this bleeding is coming from. Shouldn't my lining be starting to thicken by now?    Love to you all,  jo x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all

Oh Izz- For F's sake hun so sorry about the C-   
but wow on the FSH hun, that's fab
thanks for your kind wishes hunny   

Jo- thanks babes, you too, all the luck in the world   

**** y- 7 sleeps till Chip     what the blazes is a magic eye?     

Am- I haven't seen a neg on the C I must say but I migth have missed something of course
 

Hi Beachy   

Mal    for you too hun   

Soz for sh ite personals but I'm real busy here at work and desperately need to get everything done by  4 cos I'm l;eavign early   

xxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Ladies!

LM just one more day hunny! keeping everything crossed for you hunny!       This is your time!

Morning Beach sweetie, sorry you've no internet at home, how early where you at work??

**** y get you with all that knitting! well done and not long to go now till you meet Chip! how exciting!

JoM hunny just mention it to the Lister but I'm sure your bleeding will settle in the next day or so!

Izz sweetie what a mixed bag of results! excellent FSH so sorry about the hidden C. I did read of one person testing negative but cannot remember for the life of me who it was! 

Driver hunny did you have a nice spa break! sorted that thing for you yesterday xx

Zahida so glad your kitty returned!

Calypso sweetie, sorry abut the acronyms, but thankfully you know what it is now! xx

Love to everyone else thinking of you all x

Sx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

thank you  Purps


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

just having 5 mins....managed to get into dentist this afternoon as had a scale and polish yesterday and I think he dislodged a crown!


----------



## Roadlesstravelled (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry not been on here for a while

At the weekend my partner left me.  He said that since the mc i have changed and life has become too hard.  He doesnt want to do the IVF and he has moved back to his parents.  I did not see this coming and I am devastated.  I love him with all my heart and now have lost everything.      I am really sorry to put a negative message on here and I hope you all have wonderful supportive partners that will see you throught the infertility hell, its ruined my relationship, however, I really do wish you girls all the best and hope you all get your wonderful miracle babies  x x x x xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

GHH     oh no..so sorry to hear that x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh GHH- How devastating , no words of comfort hun just some


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

GHH - Hun don't ever worry about posting news on here, good or bad, we are all here to support each other through the highs and lows.   I really hope you can get some time to talk to your partner and hopefully find a way forward, if it has totally come out of the blue it may be a knee jerk reaction from him of things not being plain sailing on the baby making front, I think sometimes it is especially hard for the men when we are going through fertility issues as we have this site to vent on and get support and I know in the past my DH has found that quite hard that it is sometimes the only thing we can focus on. I hope you have friends and family around to help you through the next few days. But please feel free to post on here anytime or PM me if you want to vent in private.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Shhhhhit-  I'm off tomorrow girls, and it's just hit me


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LM     you'll be fine hun, we're all here for you


----------



## Bec09 (Nov 14, 2009)

Good afternoon everyone,

I hope I am in the right place & someone can offer some advice or some pearls of wisdom. I think I am classified a 'unexplained secondary infertility low responder ' !!.

A little about me (39)& my DH (41) : I have son aged 5, who took 2 years to conceive naturally. We have been TTC for No.2 for 4 years with not even a glimpse of a BFP. So we went down the IVF route at Bourn Hall, Cambs (local to us) self funding : Nov 09 LP, 7 eggs collected, 1 fertilised - a 4cell  2 day transfer BFN : Apr 10 SP, 6 eggs collected, 1 fertilised - a 2 cell 2 day transfer BFN. Both times got a day short of OTD.

My DH has mild MF - good numbers but slightly below average swimmers so we had ICSI on both.

I am not sure what our next step is - Bourn say just try another SP cycle (booked back in for Sep 10), however  I am not sure whether it is even worth it emotionally or financially. As I already have a child I have had limited tests on the NHS - day 21 only which is fine, my FSH at the clinic was 13.4 - quite high I understand.

My questions are these : Is it worth having more tests elsewhere / second opinion & what should I have ?. I have read DHEA could help - has anyone had success / bad effects & where can you get it from a good source ?.

I am really in a quandry & do not know what my next step is - any advice would be much appreciated.

Many thanks

Bec09 x

P.S I think all your support for each other is great on this mad journey we are on.


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Bec - welcome to the madhouse   , on first reading I thought 7 & 6 eggs not really a poor responder (we are lucky to get 1 or 2 per cycle), but after reading again I have a few questions, have you been given any feedback on why only 1 fertilised each time? (ie immature eggs or some other reason), if they are putting it down to egg quality then DHEA has been known to help, but can take 3 months to take affect and has been known to have some side effects. I would suggest a second opinion and as to whether to have further tests it would depend on how much you want to spend, if you look at immunes (you may be able to get your GP to do level 1 blood clotting tests but level 2 tests run in the £1k's and I think are only looked at in one clinic in the UK), I believe the good clinic s for poor responders in the Uk is the Lister or the Jinemed in Turkey has had good reviews here and works out cheaper than most of the clinics here (even after you have payed for flights & accom), quite a few ladies on here have recently done a new test for Chlamydia (about 200 euro only available in Greece) and so far 100% of us testing for this have come back positive even though we all tested negative over here. If you want more info on any of this pelase ask (don't want to blow your mind in one go) there are certain ladies on this thread who are much more experts than me on the things mentioned above.

LM - I'm with you all the way hun, I am    so hard this is your time. Hope all goes to plan getting there and your apartment is lovely   

Malini -     

Heaps - Any house news?

Laura - Any news on moving further North?

RC - Next time you are visiting the in-laws we would love a visit, we are only 1 minute off the M1 just outside Leeds, how's the knitting going today?


----------



## Bec09 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Driver225,

Thanks for coming back to me.

I assumed I was a poor responder as of the eggs collected each time only 3 were suitable for ICSI. My feedback from the clinic was only 1 fertilised egg each time was a mixture of bad luck / my age /poss  egg quality / sperm ??. - they did not pin point a single issue which is a bit annoying

I had a look at the immunes board but I assumed this was for ladies that had unfortunate recurrent miscarriage - I don't even get that far. Would level 1 tests show up an issue before I even got a BFP ?. & have seen level 2's costs alot of £'s.

I feel I am so 'green' on the issues we face - new Chlamidya test ? - whats that all about ? - please blow my mind ! as am trying to get as much info as possible at the moment.

Bec09 x


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

OMG I don't know where to start and I am only here briefly, here goes -

GHH - I am so sorry. Please don't believe it is all over for you because of this one horrible weekend. Whether it is with this beloved partner (IF is VERY HARD on relationships) or a new one; I believe in miracles and I am  for you. So sad that you have to deal with all of this. 

Izz - grrrr for hidden C  but well done on the other results. Just fyi TraceyMohair tested negative. I hate it when plans go awry but we have to roll with the punches and I hope we can help you do that. LV time has come quickly but I am feeling better for being back in the game so totally get how frustrating this delay is.

RC - Keep knitting!!! Yesterday's hydrophobic moment was in the car and the Chow refused to get out. The heavens had opened, so we listened to the radio. He was very happy with the sparkly blue skies and slight breeze this morning.

Jo - It is weird just hoping and not knowing. That's where I am at too until the first scan in LV on Monday. Here's hoping for us both  . Yep, Chows are self important, aloof and gorgeous and we've done nothing to make him think otherwise. He's also loyal, loving, goofy and quiet.

Heaps - Howdy, as per above, no scan til I get there. I am okay. 5 jabs a day growing to 6 today and back to 5 tomorrow and then 6 maxing at 7 on Friday with drips tomorrow and Friday, so feeling rather precious (like my dog!). Hope you get a labradoodle or a pup of some sort - distraction therapy!  for you. I hear you on pressured sex. I so miss just 'doing it for fun'!!

ASB - I met a cockapoo puppy at the park today called Lola, so cute!

Bec09 - Welcome. There's a school of thought that neither the standard LP nor SP are ideal for slightly older eggs or ovarian reserve issues - see www.ivfauthority.com A few of us are heading to the US for treatment there this summer to try out the theory. I am sorry for your disappointments.

LM -    This IF lark demands a lot of COURAGE. When you feel yours waning, I hope we can bolster it. I believe in the POWER of you.

Hi Driver. How's your day?

And hello Purple.

Gotta dash.  for you all,
Malini xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Bec. I can't say much more than Driver.  I would def get a second opinion as to why you had such a low fert rate on your cycles.  There is a poor responders research thread which has loads of information about the studies into DHEA.  I know some people have headaches while taking it but I haven't had any symptoms so you might have to just try it yourself and see.  you can get it from DHEA.com or Bioeva. Do read the research thread though.
Level 1 tests may show up something if you have clotting issues.  For your next try I woudl use a clinic who are experienced with people who have had repeated IVF failures.
The C test is done at Serum Athens.  You can email them (one of us can PM you the details) and do it directly or via Dr Gorgy in London but if you use the latter I think you would have to spend extra money on having a consultation with him.
Do a search on ff for hidden c and you will find a thread that discusses it extensively.  There are real mixed feelings about it.

I tested negative for hidden C.  I think I am the only one.  I know I had C when I was in my 20s and took standard anti b's.

Malini.  How are you doing?  Lets get together when you get back from LV - I can come to your house if you are wanting to rest after your tx.

LM.  I echo what Driver just said.  Good luck my darling

Better get back to work.  I am going out tonight with my 3d friend who got me into FF.  This will be my second night in a row having a nice dinner after work.  Need to stop so I can loose my holiday pounds.

GHH.  I am so sorry to hear your news.  I don't know what to say so here is a


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Ladies just a very quick one for me to wish LM loads and loads of luck      and hope I catch you here before you go. Been thinking of you and really hope all goes well. Dont know if you got my PM but really praying it goes well for you   

GHH - so so sorry to hear your news, devastating    I really hope it isn't the end for both of you and that he just needs some time. Thinking of you   

Said it elsewhere but official congrats here to LW    and RC I am following your progress, been thinking of you a lot and excited for you and RH x

    to everyone else who is cycling including the lovely Malini and Jo and one of these days I will get on and do proper personals and update you on me. At the moment I am beyond mental on the pilland also been ill so no hope of doing any of that now, but am always reading and thinking of you all
xxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

GHH sweetie, I hope he's just having a huge blip and he comes around hunny, As others have said this IF malarky puts SOOOOOO much pressure on even the strongest of relationships!

Mal sweetie, I love reading about Charlie boy he is such a charecter, and bless you, Mrs Pin cushion, that's alot of Jabs, no wonder you're feeling a bit delicate    

Tracey and heaps good luck with the BMS (pressured sex is just such a nightmare)

Afternoon almond Sweetie xx

AFM seen midwife today and all good am feeling well and fine, and thank you ladies for asking. I know how difficult peoples pregnancies are     

Love and hugs to everyone else


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Buggar Almond hun, did I not reply? I'm so sorry, I did get your PM andI must have got waylaid and forgot to reply    
Thanks so much hun xxx
Hope you feel better too hun

Bec didnt want read and run so here are a few    

Tracey Mal n AM- Thanks for your lovely words,


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Afternoon girls, I'm back and thanks for the commiserations on the C   

Firstly GHH, I'm so sorry to read your news       I really hope it's just a blip and he comes to his senses        

Mal, you're sounding so much more positive than you were a week ago, I hope that is a good sign     

Interesting Tracey that you are the only one of us that's tested who is already a mummy   

LM - hope I've caught you before you go so I can wish you all the luck in the world sweetie, really hope this is your turn                 

Hi Driver, how was your weekend - you haven't reported back yet    Yes I did see somewhere about your success with the drugs, would it have been on the C test thread? (I've been lurking there a bit   ) Do you have to request the prescrition from Serum 'cos so far they've only sent me the test certificate   

Jo I would expect your bleed to be pretty much like a normal AF (whatever that is for you) so probably no need to panic just yet!   I'm sure it will sort itself out   

Beachy - hope it's gone alright at the dentist      for the careless hygienist   

Yeah Heaps, what did the vendor say about your revised offer?   

Bec -welcome    Driver and Tracy have (as always) given you some good advice.  You asked about DHEA and I'm taking it at the moment (got it from dhea.com - micronised tablets 75mg per day is recommended dose) I can't tell you for definite if it has worked for me as I haven't had an IVF cycle on it yet but it does seem to have brought my OV forward to day 14 from day 16/17 of a 28 day cycle and I've just had my lowest FSH result ever so it may be helping a bit. I have to say I think the positive in your favour from your story is that Bourn are still willing to treat you so they obviously have hope for you, a lot of us on here can't get treatment at all at most of the clinics in the UK (Lister excepted) Good luck with any further investigations you do   

RC - how many more squares now?   

Almond sorry you've been poorly    

Purps - so glad all went well with the midwife and I'm sure I don't speak only for myself when I say pregnancies on here aren't hard, they're a delight    (3d pregancies different matter     )

Love to all

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Izz


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks izzy


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

IzziLu said:


> Purps - so glad all went well with the midwife and I'm sure I don't speak only for myself when I say pregnancies on here aren't hard, they're a delight  (3d pregancies different matter   )


 yeah wot she said  , though I could quite easily have curled up in a ball in our villa at centerparcs this weekend as all those normal 3d people with bumps, babies and toddlers (how could I have forgotten that that is what CP's is full of  )...... I think I have finally lost the plot as I could not be happier for my FF friends when they are pregnant or have their LO's but the rest of the world can quite frankly go and do one...


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Driver and Heaps   

Sorry about all the 'normals' at CP Driver, how dare they?    Thanks for the PM btw


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Driver.  I nearly said something about centre parcs being absolutely full of happy families but didn't want to say anything negative just before you went.  Did you still manage to have a nice time?


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

GHH - so sorry about your sad news.  The IF journey is so stressful and difficult hopefully you other half will come round     

Jo - bleeding on day 3 of stims is normal, i remember bleeding for about 5 days.  



Izz - sorry about hidden C result but at least you know now and u can get it treated giving you the best chance of a good outcome for you next tx

LM - can't believe u are going tomorrow, it only seems like yesterday you were planning it all.  

Mal -      


     heaps, driver (sorry CP was so crap), tracey, purps, pospi, beachy, almond

Bec - I would get a second opinion on you last two cycles.  Hi FSH indicates an egg quality issue, there is a suggestion that DHEA can improve egg quality.  I can't comment on the Lister but I had treatment at Jinemed in Istanbul and they were fantastic.  


AFM - feeling better today, if scan goes ok then start the oestrogen patches.  Been very stressed out the last couple of days deciding whether to tell my new line manager about the IVF cos will need a fair bit of time off as will have to travel to London for tx.  My old boss (who lot of people don't like) has been brilliant and given me some great advice.  Because I am lab based and some of the stuff I am working on has potentially unknown safety that I should see the occy health people and he suggests telling my new manager or he would chat to them.  I need to be less stressed and this would be one less thing to worry about. So going to bite the bullet and speak to new manager when he is back in on Monday


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

DRIVER225 said:


> IzziLu said:
> 
> 
> > Purps - so glad all went well with the midwife and I'm sure I don't speak only for myself when I say pregnancies on here aren't hard, they're a delight  (3d pregancies different matter   )
> ...


I have to admit I was never very good with 3D pregnant bumps at all! even fell out with a very close friend when she became pregnant, wierdly had no issue with newborns! and Never Never felt bad about FF pregnancies, so thank you ladies   Love ya lots xxx


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

IZZ: very sorry to hear you have tested +. xxx here for ya


GHH: So sorry you are going through such upset and echo: post good and bad and all colours of grey on here. Agree it may be a knee jerk reaction? IF puts such a strain on relationships, I hope you find a way forward.


MAl   xcited for you hun


LM:   excited for you too hun


sorry no more persos, in a bit of a rush tonight


x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi gals

Just popping on to wish LM a safe journey tomorrow and wishing you and Jay ooodles of love and luck in Cyprus   Love ya hun   

Driver -   

Beachy - Hope the dentist wasn't too harsh   

Izz -    Oh rubbish I am so sorry that we have another recruit to our calamity C club. I know it's no comfort at this stage but at least it answers some questions. When you starting antiB's sweetie? I really hope you    it with one round   

Mal    Good luck honey, we are all routing for you

GHH - I am so sorry that you're going through this    we are all here for you    This bl**dy IF nightmare would test the strength of the most solid relationship. I myself thought we were splitting up a few weeks ago so I know where you're coming from. Given a bit of time apart I hope the DP realises what he's losing and heads back to you. Men aren't good at talking about all of this and if your DP is anything like my Paul he'll have bottled it all up and kidded himself that he can cope. We as females I think are far more open about what we're going through and seek support in each other, but for most men they suffer in silence and with something as all consuming as this, it's impossible to try and deal with it all on your own. I really, really hope this isn't the end for the two of you    Take good care of you and know that we're all here for you whenever you need us   

Tracey  How's things hun?? 

Heaps -   

Mag - How did you go on hoofing the big bag of swapsy's into Manchester on the tram? Looking forward to Thursday and a nice glass of fizz   Paul is giving me a lift into work on thursday so we can have a   and catch the tram back   

RC - How's the knitting going??   

Sorry for lack of perso's but sending big kisses to all my little buddies


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ladies... i am not gonna attempt any personals right now... just wanted to come in and say i luv you all      ... good luck will post better soon xxx


----------



## Ginger Baby (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi All

Will try and reply to an many personals as I can. Not been on here for a few days and loads to catch up on.

Zuir 14 weeks Yeah get in
Pops no one should even think about taking princess away from you. I have never met you but just know you are a brilliant mam.
RC Hows little Chip. OMG 1 week to go !!
Jo MacMillian You are right the menopur is quite faffey. Good luck for Fridays scan.
Malini How you doing flower. Good luck with the stimms
Sobroody labradoodle are crazy dogs.
Izzliu so sorry about hidden C. It sucks.
Gottohavehope So Sorry to hear your news. Maybe once your DP has time to himself and time to take stock he will come to his senses. Sending you    
Bec Welcome to the madhose as driver puts it    . I don't know very much cos I am new to this myself. But the girls on here will sort you out !
Frinabelle Welcome I responded the same on short and long protocol. Only ever had one egg and it did not fertilise. I am sure though the girls on here can give you more info.

Hello to Heaps, Purps, sobroody, shortie, Zahiadae calypso and anyone else I have missed. Trying to keep up with everyone is a full time job   

As always everyone take care

Ginger Baby


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Can't stop!

just wanted to sayLM - woohoo the time has come! don't be nervous hon, it's all going to go brilliantly    and you will be PUPO before you know it, lining sounds brilliant!  have a safe journey and look forward to hopefully hearing updates from you  enjoy your quality time away with Jase  


GHH - sorry to read about your DH  - hope so much that he will get his sh1t together and see what he is losing and that you can work it out 

oops gotta go rescue DH, V is on the rampage!..... lots of love to all, especially those cycling at the mo


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

LM wow tomorrow has come round fast! Wishing you so much luck my former cycle buddy  really hope this is the one xx

malini where are you at in your cycle? When do you go to LV? Thinking of you x

who else is cycling? Sure there was a third person

RC how you doing?

Xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

My gorgeous girls, thanks all so very much for your kind words and wishes, ne n Jas really do appreciate it

Steph hun , thanks once again for last Sunday , you've no idea how much meeting you hubby and  and dinky helped and inspired us both xxx

Sarah love ya too gorgeous xxx

z thanks Hun xxx

Right i'm on my iPhone and eating a Chinese at the same time !!
Soz no smilies but I do struggle eith em on my phone

love you all more than chili n mash potatoes (my 2 fave foods!!)


Xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

LM - good luck! You WILL come back pg       

GHH - I am so sorry        

Malini - how cute! Sending your follies growing vibes       

Izzi - missed the fact you tested +ive for the evil c   Hopefully you will shift it with one lot of antib's! Any questions please shout!

Driver - sorry cp was tough    

  to everyone, sorry have run out of steam for personals look at the time! We have got back very late after spending a lovely evening with the doodle breeder....I was in doggie heaven! I am happy to report that in 3 weeks will be the proud owners of a beautiful honey coloured labradoodle. We were both drawn to her straight away and she ran up to me as soon as I came in    Her father is the most beautiful standard poodle, super loving and a real character. Will post some pics on ** this weekend. 

Anna x

PS she has a 5 year old choc lab she is looking to rehome...free to a good home, anyone interested?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Heaps said:


> DRIVER225 said:
> 
> 
> > IzziLu said:
> ...


Yeah! Whut they said!

LM can't believe how quickly it's come round!    

Not a chance in hell of reading up on all I've missed but I promise to be a better PR posse member and keep up from now on!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies     

LM -            for the next three weeks and then nine months. Hope you have a great flight, and please send my love to Ayse. I promise to text you with the news next Tuesday. A magic eye is something the Turks believe bring good luck - I brought a cheapy magic eye bracelet and it worked.    

AnnaSB - congrats on your new arrival - she sounds perfect. I have to admit being very tempted by the choccy lab as well, but I guess we may well have our hands full.   

Zuri - I think our cyclers   are the moment are LM, Malini, Jo, Zahida, Tracey, Heaps and Calypso. Glad you're doing well.   

Steph -    at the thought of V on the rampage - I can't quite imagine it somehow, she always looks so angelic.   

Ginger - lovely to here from you - Chip is fine thanks, still squiggling away merrily.    

Popsi - hope you're OK  - can you tell us why yesterday was such a good day?   

Swinny and Mag - please both have a glass of fizz for me - hope you have a lovely time on Thursday.   

Purps - congrats on the 28 week milestone.   

Zahida - I think it's a good idea to tell yout manager, especially if it's something that's been concerning you. And they'll then know to look after you when you get your BFP.          

Tracey - nice dinner after wotk is definitely to be recommended. Hope you had a lovely time. Looks like we'll all be on diets at this rate.          

IzziLu - congrats on your day 3 results - your FSH is fab. Sorry about the hidden C, but, at least you now know there is a problem and can get it sorted. I'm sorry that there will be a delay, but it'll be worth it in the long run when you get your BFP.   

Driver - sorry CP was so hard - hope the spa treatments were good though.  I know exactly where you are coming from - the last few weeks is the first time I've been close to babies as I have just never been able to cope up til now. I used to dread the ineviatable pregnancy announcements at work. It will be your turn soon though. It would be great to try to meet up next time we're outlaw visiting.   

Almond - so lovely to see you and sorry you've been poorly - not long til you go out to NY now - sending you loads of           

Malini -     at Charlie not getting out of the car - he's even more intelligent than I gave him credit for. Have you started packing yet or are you waiting til Saturday. I don't envy you all those jabs, but it will be worth it. Sending more           

Bec - welcome and hope the advice you've been given is helpful.   

Beachy - was your crown knocked off, or was it OK. Hope you aren't in work so early today.   

Heaps -         and hope the BMS isn't too pressurised.   

GHH - so sorry to hear your news and     that it can be resolved - the men do find this IF sh1te as hard as we do, and often have a weird way of trying to cope with it. Please let us look after you whilst you are going through this.   

Jo -         for those follies - it's horrid not knowing what's going on - womb windows should be invented.   

Nix - lovely to see you.   

  and          to everyone else - I know I've missed loads.

Well, I've now done 19 squares so am just over half way. I had two surprise visits yesterday - one from one of my A Level students which was so lovely. It's when things like that happen that it makes you realise that you can make a difference as a teacher. They also let me do the walk down to theatre and have a peek in, so I now know exactly what to expect. I am also meeting with the anaesthetist today - apparently when he wants to take your heartbeat he flips a bosom up towards your shoulder to get it out of the way - if he does that to me, I won't need an anaesthetic, he'll knock me out cold!    

Hope everyone has a lovely day.       

**** sy **** sy


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Just a quick fly-by to say LM, I'm very excited for you and can't wait to hear good news from you - and I'm certain it's going to be good news!   

Popsi - she's your daughter.  Nothing is going to go wrong.  Hope this stage passes soon and you can settle again.       

Malini, lots of            for you.  And a    because it's tough.

Driver, normals happy families sucks.  I play a trick where I imagine everyone I meet with a bump has had IF issues.... well, I don't know they HAVEN'T struggled to get pregnant, do I?    

RC, enjoying connecting with you on **!    Not long now - so exciting!

Anna, congrats on your puppy purchase!  Is her dad Timber?

NIX!  Good to see you, love.  


*waving*  Anna


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning...still no internet and might need a tooth extraction   ....wish I wan't going away...


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

LM just wanted to wish you the very very best of luck for your trip sweetheart. I know how scared you are but try and relax as best as u possibly can and enjoy the break as well.  You will come back pupo and i hope with all my heart and my size 2 tootsies you have the biggest fattest positive ever.              


Morning **** y    ur up early    not long for you to go now darling. Keep up with knitting, and when ur done with the blanket could i please have a new scarf        


Annasob hahahaha knew ur dh wouldnt be able to resist      Now all we have to think of is a name for her    I would love the chocolate lab, but i dont think lewis would be very impressed     


Hello aofc how are u doing sweetheart?       


App went fine at docs yesterday, he said i cannot be classed as in the menopause yet as u have to have not had af for a year  However he has sent me for blood tests to try and determine whether i could be in the perimenopause or whether it is something else.  


Our neighbour is back from hospital after apparantly discharging herself   Within an hour of her return all her taps were going full blast again.  It really is starting to do my head in now as well, i mean i do feel sorry for her still, but how the hell are we supposed to ever sell our house living next door to her         I phoned police at 11pm ref the taps as they had asked us to call with any reports of strange behaviour    They finally turned up at 1.00am this morning


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

oh sh!t i am really behind the times! Of course Jo is sorry Jo I did know but my brain froze yesterday! Heaps and Tracey? where did those come from  lots of luck to you two and lots of luck to Zahilda and Calypso 


Lots of cyclers at once, exciting times xx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Zuri - Tracey and Heaps are cycling every month at the moment trying either Ovulation induction or a monitored cycle then lots of BMS   

LM - You and Jas will be in my thoughts and prayers over the next 3 weeks     , here for you if you need anything   

Shortie -    to your neighbour   

AOC - Good to have you back   

Beachie - ouch to the dentist   

Swinny & Mag - Have a glass of fizz for me too.   

RC - Surprise visitors are fab, hope you ahve more today, will look forward to our rural's family visit.

Zahida - Hope scan goes well and you can get started


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Morning lovelies   


Finding it hard to keep up at the moment but just wanted to say loads of luck LM, hoping you bring us back another Dogus miracle      


GHH, I'm so sorry to read what has happened with your relationship. I sincerely hope it's a knee jerk reaction to fertility treatment and he will come to his senses soon and back in each others arms   


Izzy, sorry about the hidden C test result   


Lots of luck Jo   


Shortie, that sucks re your neighbour   


Zahida, good luck lovely   


RC, so exciting, last few days     


Almond, very excited for you re your forth coming cycle    keep me posted   


Driver, are you on antibiotics yet?


I have taken the hidden chlamydia test for those of you who are interested. I sent my sample last Saturday. How long does it take before you normally get results?   


Hello everyone else, little man calling so must dash...


LW xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

LW - thanks for doing that it will be good to have a few reference samples, once they receive your sample it takes 2 days for result, you might need to email them to get it though as they didn't automatically send mine or Izzy's until we emailed them asking if it was back.   

ASB - I so have dog envy, I know I've said it before......I WANT A DOG......(place foot stamping smiley here), can't wait to see photos   

LW - Start them today (if post arrives soon) or tomorrow if not   , need to sort out a convenient time for me to decend on you all in the couple of weeks, before the end of June would be good for me as work goes manic again after that   , let me know when is good for you.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

GHH - so sorry to hear about your relationship. As the others have said, hopefully he'll have a good think and be able to re-focus. It is such a strain on relationships, this IF business. I know, because my last relationship (of 15 years) ended partly due to IF tx, although the cracks had already been starting to show....... Big   to you sweetie. We're here if you need us.

RC - a window to the womb would be good! How are you doing? Are you able to use this time as 'quiet contemplation' of what's to come, or are you just bored sh*tless?    

ASB - OMG, I am so jealous, I would love a puppy!!!!! How exciting. I love the name Lola. I also like Poppy (although that's my fantasy baby's name...), Blossom, Purdy, Sacha, ........

LW - I can't believe you have the time to post on here! good on you, you put us to shame. Thanks for the kind thoughts re my cycle - I do appreciate it.

Heaps - any news on the house? Are you using full stimms each month (i.e. FSH injections?) Cos that must be expensive if you are? 

LM -     . I do hope you can get on here when you are out there, we will miss you so much if not.

Almond - lovely to 'see' you again. Thanks for thinking of me, I was really touched.

Hi other  fellow cyclers - Zahida, Heaps, Tracey and Malini.   for us all, that we succeed against the odds. 

Shortie (my b*tch!) - glad the Dr's appt went well. I pray that the blood tests come back with positive results.

Driver -   for you having to take those awful antibiotics which mean you can't have alcohol or dairy   What will you do about chocolate?? Oh, there's a company in Cornwall that make healthy 'raw' chocolate, that is wheat, dairy and sugar free. And it is actually really nice! You can order it online. I'll see if I can find the link, just in case you are interested.

Sorry, i think that's it for personals, my brain has dried up! Actually, I'm generally feeling really good at the moment physically now that I'm off the pill. Last day of Clomid today too, and even that hasn't affected me badly at all. I remember last IVF being absolutely full of energy while on the stims. I've woken up at 5am the last 3 mornings, full of energy, so have gone for a run at 5-30am for the last 3 mornings   (That's not normal for me. My normal habitat is on the sofa / bed watching crap tv drinking wine and eating chocolate. Which is quite normal, isn't it?)

I start on the Cetrotide injections too tonight (to stop me from ovulating) - I hope they don't make me tired, moody and miserable again.   

Oh, and the bleeding has stopped! I'm pleased, because even though I've never had a problem with my lining before, I know the Clomid can thin the lining.

Just dreading the scan on friday, when my hopeful, positive bubble will probably be popped....  

Love to you all,
Jo x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

A quick one from me   


Jo and Mal-  Wishing you all the luck for this go ladies    

GHH- More     

AM- Yay, get a doggy     


 y-  LOTS of love n luck hun as you and RH become a family of 3   


Steph- all done hun    


Shorts-    bless you  sweetie  


Thaks AOC n Nix    


So sad cos our ittle puss cats were gutted to leave us today to go to their cattery - I      my eyes out   
Poor little Charlster was the most freaked out   


Right, better get my hair dried and finished up


Will post if /when I can but only got iphone so will be limited posts.
AM has kindly said if I text her she' will post   


Byeeee ladies, love ya
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Ohhh AsB how exciting!!! I am thrilled for you and this means I'll have to visit again soon. Big hugs. Can you tell me again what pre-meds you had for IVIG? Bit concerned that Mr G hasn't specified any so I'll get some tomorrow.

Safe travels LM. Sending so much hope with you.

Hi Jo. Glad you're feeling better and hope Friday is surprising.

Calypso and Zahida - hopes for you two too.

Just had my Intralipids with Healthcare at Home. The nurse was a charming man with an LLM in Global Healthcare which is a smiliar topic politically to my LLM disseration, so we debated furiously for 3 hours. I loved it. Hope he does my IVIG on Friday so I can sharpen my arguments!

My belly is very ugly from jabbing and a high dose of heparin - feeling vain - but trying to focus on BIG picture.

Hugs all round and a special cuddle for Driver, I'll bet CP was tough. I won't go. And thanks LW for finding the time - incredible! - to contribute to the study.

And Heaps and Tracey - I send wishes. It would be lovely to see you Tracey when I am back. Will have to have 2 blood tests in town if I get that far so will see if you're around for lunch.

Cuddles for you all,
Malini xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

LM.  You have probably gone by now, but good luck.

Mal.  I can imagine what your belly looks like, will you have gestone jabs after ET so your bum matches your belly?  Why the clexane.  I am asking because my MC Dr says I don't need it as I have been tested for clotting issues and nothing came up.  I know others say take it as standard if you have had failed IVF or MC.  Do you have a view.

LW.  I echo what Malini said.  You are very selfless.

RC.  How are the squares coming along.

Oh gotta go


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Tracey,

Yes, Gestone jabbing and already Estrogen jabbing in the bum so will mirror belly. Heparin is for positives APAs (clotting) issues but I was on it at the ARGC as standard before these were identified but a smaller dose. Don't know how I think about it otherwise as I find these immune treatments so vague and unclear. You could take baby aspirin (or may already do) for its blood thinning properties. I think Almond was prescribed clexane although doesn't have any clotting. Check with her about why.

Sorry that's a really jumbled answer.

Malini xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Another quickie just at airport all checked in and fed!!
  Mal xxxx

thanks tracey xx

Just had an email from clinic to say EC is on Friday 
just wanted to let you all know really 

Be in touch when we have ec news

love
A n J xxxxxx


----------



## Bec09 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Thanks for all the advice & pointers in the right direction - now need to do some research !!! - feel like I now have something to focus on rather than : what do I do next ?.

I must say I think you are an amazing bunch of ladies & the support is fantastic !.

All my best & many thanks

Bec09 x


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

hi girls im actually not cycling at the moment   wish i was... just waiting for info from my clinic to send to jinny probably cycle    in the new year...... 
got no hols left to take would love to have another go this year.... 
got refered for councilling today from the free line at work so waiting for info on that  ....

welcome Beco9  
GHH  I am very sorry about your news its a very hard time...        

Hey RC what colour wool you using are you just making normal knits or tops and lush socks?

HI Izz sorry about your C result but you will be good to go when your next cycle starts   .
.
ooh LM  time flies extra fast           keep in touch ...
hi tracey malini purps and nix    and shortie 

sobroody what you decided for your pets name so far?..
hi driver and lightweight.. glad youre back chickens...
sorry if i have missed anyone  got football on my brains and dem horns remind me of honey im justing eating always


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Mallini - You can visit anytime! sent you a text

Anna - yes the dad is Timber! He is a truely super dog. When we arrived he ran up to me, got on his hind legs and put his front legs around my shoulders in a gentle hug    

LW - that is so kind of you! Once the results hit the lab they usually turn the result round in 24 hours. Love the photo

LM       hope you had a good journey 

Sorry no more personals    to everyone 
...day 3 of conjunctivitis (sp?) in one eye and is horrid. Also have a water infection...no burning just bad kidney pain. Luckily the nurse at work did a pee test and gave it to the gp who was in that day and her gave me a script for antib's. kidney pain is easing but the ey is still horrid.

DH is dead set against Lola...more suggestions on a postcard please!

Anna x

PS he doesn't mind Chloe.....



RC - well done on the squares! Go on have a choccie lab..it will be fun    My mother was really worried '2 dogs?!!! What happens when you have a baby too?' Glad one of us is optimistic! 

Shortie - wouldn't Lewis like a playmate? He could sh*g her instead of little people    Bad news re your neighbour   

Jo     

Driver - you can always visit! 

Heaps - in just over 2 weeks time! She's a great breeder and very kind. Go have a look


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies    It's a lovely sunny day here today and it's our 21st wedding anniversay  .

AnnaSB - Chloe is a lovely name - it's one of our girls' names. Please don't tempt me with the choccy dog - I miss our goldie so much still after 6 years.  I love your mum's positivity, but you'll cope with 2 and a baby no problems. How about Megan, or Meg for short?     at the Lewis comment. I hope your conjunctivitis gets better soon - I wonder if the anti-b's will help clear that up as well?   

Bec- the ladies on here are the best   

Heaps - really hope things work out with the house - sending you some         for that as well as this cycle. The anaesthetist was very nice and impressed with how supple I was for a fat bird!!   

Malini - bless you with all that jabbing - you're far braver than me. It will be all worth it in a couple of weeks though.          

Tracey - Squares are going well thanks - have 14 left to do, so hope to finish by Saturday which gives me Sunday and Monday to sew them together.          for this cycle.

Jo - hope your scan goes well tomorrow         - did you get your doggie sitters sorted OK? I am far less bored than I thought I would be - I can't believe it's nearly been two weeks in here. Everyone is so friendly, I am very lucky.   

Driver - hope all goes OK with the anti - b's and that they work their magic. I bet you can't wait to visit LW and Toby - please take loads of piccies.   

LW - love the new piccie and so glad your are enjoying Toby so much. Thanks for allyour texts as well - your advice is much appreciated.   

Shortie - did you get everythijg sorted for the cafe - I am so impressed with your decorating. Good news that the doc is going to do some blood tests for you.   

LM - if you're reading this, hope you had a good flight and have settled in OK.        for Friday.   

Zahida -         for your scan today.   

AOC - I love your ** posts, they do make me chuckle - I was so impressed with you river swimming the other day - mind you, we have the weather for it at the moment.   

  to Zuri, Beachy, Popsi, Ginger, IzziLu and all the fab ladies on here.

Love and         to everyone

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Morning all,

RC - glad you're not too bored. I usually quite enjoy being in hospital   (strange woman that I am), as long as I'm in a shared bay so there's lots going on. I'm very nosy, and a bit of a curtain twitcher at heart. It must be strange seeing the tiny babies, thinking "I'll have one of those soon!"   

Yes, we got a great dog sitter sorted. It's farm near Honiton and it is doggy heaven, we took them round to meet their dogs the other night. They live in the house with their dogs, are allowed on the sofa for cuddles and everything! They have acres and acres (it's a donkey sanctuary) for the dogs to run around, including an 'outdoor doggy pool' which is this HUGE pond in their garden that the dogs can swim in. They'll have a fab time, and the people are really lovely. And they only charge £15 a night for 2 dogs!!!!! They do it cos they love dogs, rather than a business. My only concern is that Millie will kill something she's not supposed to, as she's a real hunter and always bringing back poor fluffy animals/birds she's killed. She should be safe with donkeys though?  Although she may get confused and think the chickens are pheasants.....oh f*ck!!! No, I'm sure it will be fine.

All great here - feeling better than I have for months - I love being on stims. Does anyone else get loads of energy when on stims? Very nervous about the scan tomorrow. But it's unlikely they'll just cancel the whole cycle tomorrow after just 6 days of stims isn't it? Even if I don't have any follie growth, they'll keep me going a bit longer to see if anything grows won't they?

Heaps - I keep meaning to say, our ovaries seem to be very similar in terms of how they respond. I think you have low AMH but ok ish FSH too don't you? I think we also have a similar AFC (5/6)? Like I htink you said, in my first IVF cycle I responded very badly to stims, but when i've been scanned on natural cycles I've had one or two good leading follies.   I'll be watching your progress on these stimulated cycles very carefully.   Have you tried this protocol that I'm on now? (clomid, menopur, cetrotide)?

Love to you all,
jo x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Jo - that doggy hotel sounds fantastic - I'm sure your doggies will be on best behaviour and not kill the chickens    Please don't worry about tomorrow    - they kept me going until day 14, doing all they could, so they are very unlikely to cancel anything tomorrow - especially as you will have some lovely follies in there, so they won't need to.


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Jo -      for your scan tomorrow

Heaps -    hope the house still comes through for you.    Not started anti b's yet as they forgot to send the ones I need to take on day 1   , they should be here before 1pm today so may start then   

RC - Well done on the knitting front, can't wait to see the finished article   

Laura - Miss you   

Anna (SB) - I would vlounteer to be your dog walker if we lived closer, can you believe I contacted our local dog shelter about doing this and they said they already had too many    How about Loobie as a name   

Our LM has arrived safe and sound in sunny (41 degrees   ) Cyprus, the apartment sounds fab. She sends everyone her love


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks RC - that's reassuring.   

Driver - if you are on a dairy free thing for the antibiotics when they arrive and would like to try some raw chocolate - PM me your address and I'll send you a bar to try. I ordered lots yesterday.   

Great news that LM has arrived safely. 41 degrees  ! Blimey.

I have an unexpectedly free morning. I was due to assess a student the other side of Devon this morning but she's just cancelled. I've decided not to go into the office instead, but to 'work from home' in the garden and try and top up my tan. How naughty am I?

morning everyone else. x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

You sound very sensible, Jo!  I did the same yesterday, although I will confess I did some work, too...  

Timber really caught my eye, Anna - he looked fabulous on the site.  Mothers say the bizarrest things, don't they?  

Congratulations, RC & RH!  Wonderful.    I'm working in the wrong office for swimming today, which is killing me, as the sun is clear blue and it's really warm.  But tomorrow I'll be working in another spot, and I can stop at the river on the way home.  So hoping the weather holds.

Having a really down and panicky day today.  :-/  Just can't seem to do anything useful.  Right.  *deep breaths*  going to work on a spreadsheet.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

AOC - hope you feel a bit better soon.


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

AOC - you most certainly have done something useful - you've come on here and cheered us up.     Hope the spreadsheet is going OK - I'm really sad in that I love a good spreadsheet     . I really envy you your river swimming - the thought of not being able to go swimming now for about 2 months is driving me mad. I can't wait to take Chip swimming but the plan is that RH will until I can - at least I can direct from the side   .

Jo - you're doing exactly the right thing, and not naughty at all - after all, it was the student that cancelled, not you.   

Driver - thanks for the update on LM - so glad she arrived safely. Hope your anti - b's arrive today.


----------



## Lilly7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

It's been ages and I'm so out of touch.   I've done a little catching up but theres too much to read everything properly.   

Firstly a HUGE congrats to LW   . Love your ** pics. Toby is absolutely gorgeous.

RC, I am So sorry to hear about your mum and that you were hospital bound and unable to make her funeral.   
I'm so glad to hear that you and Chip are getting good medical care and that it's only a matter of days until you and RH will meet your little one. How exciting.
Glad to hear that your knitting, I often have something on the go . . . usually socks . . . I have to confess I admire anyone who can do blankets . . all that sewing together and all that.

Malini, Thinking of you. Not long now. The amount of injections you have to do sound terrible!

Hi Driver. I'm so sorry that you didn't get your BFP this time.    
Thanks for asking after me : ) We'll have to meet up soon as I have 2 new Malamute pups for you to enjoy. (not quite sure what I've let myself in for   )

ASB, Woooo Hoooo, how exciting about your pup! I'm glad to hear your DH came round to the breed   . Any further considerations with the names? My 2 are Molly and funnily enough Lola.

Hi Laura   

LM, it took me a while to work out who you were.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for your tx. x

Nix, congrats on your cute little pup : ) How is she settling in?

Hi and Love to everyone . . . and lots of         for all those having tx. xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Leola7 said:


> We'll have to meet up soon as I have 2 new Malamute pups for you to enjoy. (not quite sure what I've let myself in for   )


OMG when and where, I'm on my way   
Lovely to have you back, how goes things with you?

Nix - I know you were talking about getting a puppy but didn't realise you had already done it, do I need to go on face book to see?

AOC - My life is spreadsheet based  hope your sis going well and you get to swim soon in this gorgeous weather we are having, I am informed it is here for 10 days so plenty of time for a few dips.

I am officially on the antibiotics, just taken the first 4 horse pills.... 24 days to go


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Well done Driver. We'll count you through. Big cuddles.

A dog? Nixy? What am I missing? (Other than a brain)

Hello AOC. It is always helpful to have you here. Happy swim tomorrow.

Hi Leola. We've missed you.

Asb - How are you feeling today? 

Good point Driver - I miss you too Laura.

RC - I am beginning to feel butterflies of excitement for you.

Jo - Fingers crossed for your scan. You rest in the sun - the Vit D is good for you.

LM - Will send up a special prayer for your EC tomorrow.

All okay with me. Love to you all, Mala xx


----------



## Malini (Jan 23, 2009)

Happy Ann to you RC and RH. That's a special number. xxx


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Happy Anniversay 21st anniversary - RC. What a lovely present you will have soon. Wee chipster. Found you comment about not needing drugs to knock you out tres amusing     
Jo cycle buddy no1 - I was the same as u on the stims, loads of energy . good luck for tomorrow. Positive thought for your follies. The doggie hotel sounds wonderful.   
Jo it's a beautiful day so enjoy the sunshine - we get so little of it in the Uk  
AFM - Had a morning of ups and downs but it all up now. Had scan done by a nurse and all ok with me lining was 5mm. Have been given oeatragen patches and progestrone. My little sister had hers and was told although her ovaries had shut down that her lining was too thick and she would have to carry on DR and have another scan in a week!!!! WTF. She told nurse that wasn't an option as she had taken two weeks off work already and wouldn't be able to carry on with tretment (she was stretching the truth). Anyway she was re-scanned by a doctor who said she was good to go. So have the stim drugs just waiting for a call from the hospital about when to start stims and patches. Why the hell was a nurse scanning us? She really upset me thought it was a disaster!!!


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Afternoon all,

Doggies galore on here at the moment! 

AnnaSb - such exciting news about your puppy, glad DH was convinced    Hope the excitement is taking your mind off the water infection and conjuctivitus    How about Bella (has that already been suggested?) or Roxy maybe    Thanks for the positive wishes re the C btw   

And Nix a puppy for you too! He/she looks very cute, I've always loved Beagles   

And Leola too, can't think what Malamutes look like are they the Husky type dogs? Bet they're cute little bundles of fluff at the moment   

Zahida - so glad your scan went well and you managed to avoid delaying your sister's stimms, hope it all goes according to plan     

Jo, sounds like you're doing great on the stimms and      that the scan tomorrow brings good news.  Btw where's that raw choc company based, I think I could do with some when I started these bl**dy antibs   

Mal, poor you, you really must be feeling like a pin-cushion    Glad the intralipids went well and hope the IVIG goes as smoothly tomorrow, then off on Sunday    

RC - sounds like the blanket is coming along nicely    You're right, it doesn't seem anything like nearly two weeks since you've been in hospital - imagine how quickly the next five days are going to go     Happy 21st Anniversary   

LW, what a lovely piccie of Toby and bless you for doing the Hidden C test, it will be very interesting to hear your result   

Heaps      

Shortie    for your neighbour who has clearly come home WAY too early     

Swinny, thanks for your good wishes, I'll be starting my antibs as soon as I can get them I think. I was going to wait till after my b-day but I think I just want to get started so I can get it licked now    Where are you at with yours?     

Driver - glad you finally got your antibs, horse pills....mmm they sound delightful, will look forward to those then    Thanks for keeping us udated on LM, glad she's arrived safely   

  Cal, Mag, Zuri, GB, AoC, Purps, Steph, Popsi, Laura, Tracey, Bec and everyone else I've missed   

I finally sent off my questionnaire to Jinny today with my CD3 results so hopefully will have some news from them soon, not that I'm in a tearing hurry now that I've got the cursed C to contend with    Still every little step feels like something positive!

Love to you all, hope everyone is enjoying this fine day   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello lovelies   


Just a quickie, Serum have my hidden C test sample, yay, but my Santander bank account needs me to go into the local branch to set up international payment which is not an option right now as my local town is too far away. Did anyone pay by credit card over the phone? Anyone got a phone number for Penny?


Jo, your follies will be just fine and I'm sure they will not stop you so early on, come on follies       


Mal, I've got everything crossed for you lovely       


Zahida, yay, well done for pushing for a doc's response. I was on the oestadiol patches for my last cycle and had no side effects from it.      


Driver, can't wait to see you. I'm happy to come out to play if any of the other northern girls want to come out too. Or you're welcome to come to mine. Not got any other commitments other than this weekend at the moment.   


Heaps   


LW xxxxx


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

Izz, LW - thanks.


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Panic over, Lloyds accepted the instruction over the phone. I don't advise Santander if you want to do international banking    


LW xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

just been taken out for a big lunch and am so full I can't drag myself out of my office chair to go home!  Had scan this am which showed one follicle (apparently with an egg inside, I didn't know they could tell) so ovitrelle jab tonight then lots of BMS for a few days.  I am not going to tell DH, although a) he might notice the ovitrelle has gone from the fridge and b) it is the only time I initiatite sex!
The lady who scanned me was really lovelly and said I shoudl have faith and negativity is a self fulfilling prophecy, she said she recently scanned a celb about my age who was having one last try with her own eggs and got pg.  I came out really beleiving that this could be our month.

Nix.  I must check ** and see your puppy

RH and RC, congratulations on your anniversary.

Anna of C.  I hope you mange to get your swim in

Jo, things sound like they are good to go for you.  Good luck

Heaps.  How is the BMS going for you?

Welcome back Leola.  Was it you who recomended the Jason Vale books. If so, thanks, we are now the proud owners of a juicer and a couple of his books.  not doing so well sicne my hols but I did lose over half a stone, which although I have put back half of know that I can loose it again with the juicing.

Driver.  I hope you get on OK with the anti b's


----------



## T0PCAT (Apr 19, 2009)

heard from clinic late this afternoon.  They can't give us a start date yet as doctor wants to see our notes.  I am petrified they are going to call tomorrow and cancel the treatment.  keep telling myself wouldn't have been given the drugs if not going ahead.  the waiting is killing me.


----------



## Kittycat104 (Oct 24, 2009)

Back from sunny Greece - have tried to catch up on the news, but if I have missed anything, please let me know!


LM - if you are reading, glad you have arrived safe and have everything crossed for you


Mal - not long til you head off too.   


RC - 21 years - wow!  And what a wonderful anniversary present Chip will be.  You sound like you are coping well with the extended hospital stay.


LW - Toby looks gorgeous.  Hope he is letting you get some sleep.


Leola - I LOVE Malumute dogs.  If we didn't live in London, have a cat and work all day, I would so want one (lots of ifs...)  Do you have photos on **?


Jo - is it your scan tomorrow?  What protocol are you on?  I have my first appt at Lister on Tuesday - and our stats are pretty similar - so will be watching your progress with interest and hoping for you


Izzi - sorry about the hidden C - but lets hope those anti bs do the trick


Hugs to everyone else - will catch up properly over the next few days.


AFM - had lovely break in the (very hot) sun - ate and drank far too much so now on serious diet.  Thankfully no children at hotel, but did have to contend with two bumps round the pool.  Turned my sun bed round the other way and tried to block them out.  And then one ended up sitting next to me on the plane home.  Grrrr.  


Anyway, holiday over, back on the IVF rollercoaster.  Picking up my day 3 results tomorrow, Lister appointment on Tuesday.  Have developed a worry tonight (brought on by Dr Google) that I also have endometriosis.  I have read that - TMI alert!! - brown spotting at the beginning of your period is a sign of this - has anyone else heard this?


L xx


----------



## lucy501 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi
    New to site .just wanted to say hello and how impressed everyone is so supportive.I  just got the 5%  odds of having a child talk on friday at crgh and devastated .High fsh at 14.5 and amh  6.7,afc 4.They said they would try diui gonal f 300 and depending on that consider ivf  and I will follow that through .I had really researched crgh and hoped it would work .About to be 41 and only trying 6 months as took a while to find mr.right and so shocked that ivf may not even be an option .Drinking dr,wheatgrass supershots ,started acupuncture and eating healthy but my friend advised to get a consultation at lister also.I can't afford  3 cycles at crgh and then be refused and  months down the line try lister ,and be older  and too late .I think the care is better at crgh(scans done by doctors rather than nurses,etc ) but if they don't like treating poor responders I don't know whether to go lister  straight off as time is short .I don't know if anyone has advice ,hammersmith has been mentioned also but I don't know if lister better .
  We are a mixed couple and adoption is extremely difficult and  crgh says egg donation is from abroad .A gp friend advised freezing eggs now so at least they don't get any worse but I  don't know if that is a good idea due to the low thaw rate !
  I love my coffee ,a few beverages and sweets and cut them all out  for pumpkin seeds and super algae ...not the same !!

  Lucy xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya gorgeous ladies.. just passing through head still bit up **** for next few weeks.. but legally all going as it should so far         so trying to relax a little but its hard, be glad when its over now xxxx

Thank you ALL for your understanding and support, i do PROMISE to be back supporting much more very soon xxx

Hi to all the newbies look forward to getting to know you all.. this thread is the best on FF    

Love to all my old friends.. your in my thoughts and prayers daily xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Malini - eye still grotty, but the nurse at work gave me some antibiotic eyedrops from her magic cupboard so hoping they do the trick! How goes the stimming? Have you turned into a mad woman yet? Meant to say I would be more than happy to visit you with the doglets after the youngester has had her jabs.
Did you have your drip? How was it?

Leola - wow! How old are they? I have seen full grown dogs and they are so beautiful! Where do you live? We could have a doggie partie! 

LW - I'm very curious to see what your test will say! Thanks again on behalf of all of us C girls. There is a c thread under the greek boards 'is testing for Chlamydia in menstraul blood the answer' or something like that.

Driver - the only reason we can have dogs is due to my flexible working, dh's working 10 mins away and the fact my mother can puppy sit in the early months. We kept saying we would get a dog when I was on mat leave..but 4 years later and no mat leave later we thought sod it! 

Zahida - I am sure they won't cancel, deep breaths hun       

Tracey - time for candles, wine, mood music and matching undies    Works for me! 

RC - 21 years! Wow, congrats to you both   


Anna     

Lou - not heard of the spotting thing. Sorry about the bumps   

Iz - dh likes Roxy but that's too foxy a name for her. Bellla is a contender! 

Jo - that dog hotel sounds amazing! Where is it?

LM - glad you got there ok, don't overheat! 

Pops - I know you won't relax until she is yours officially BUT it WILL happen   

Lucy - Welcome    Your amh is REALLY good for your age. My clinic considers anything between 5 - 15 to be in the normal range! In your shoes I would go straight to the Lister or consider Jinemead (sp?) in Turkey. These clinics seem to have the best success rate for poor responders.

Evening all   

Still don't have a name. DH likes Roxy as do I but she doesn't look like a roxy...more pretty as opposed to foxy! DH likes Bella as do I, Molly and Mia are also possibilities. 
Eye is still horrid and painful, kidneys less sore. Work has been manic but acheived a fair amount this week. Bed is calling
Anna x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay girls,


How are you all doing?


Been away for a few days, had a lovely time.  All well here 


TRacey  - Yup this could be your month.    


Mal -   


Lots of dog talk.... very jealous... I want one too!!


Sorry for VERY rubbih personals.    Will try harder I promise.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie to check in, say Hi  and wish you all a very happy weekend, am off to MIL's for a couple of days tomorrow, back Sunday. Sorry for the lack of personals!

Also wanted to let you know I had a text from our LM, who has arrived safely in Cyprus, saying the following:

_Arrived safe at 2.15am! Lovely apartment, all modern and new, just waiting on our hire car to be delivered then off to do a big supermarket shop. Roof terrace is HUGE with a sink n BBQ 2 complex pools, washing machine etc, ensuite and family bathroom and lovely big corner suite to lounge on! It was 41c yesterday and heading that way today but lots of sahde on roof under the pergola. The vies of the Five Finger mountains and the sea are amazing. EC tomorrow!! So Early Night for Mr LM tonight!!_

hope sooooooo much she gets some fab eggs tomorrow and great fertilisation   

Night night all


----------



## Ourturn (Oct 8, 2008)

Steph - thanks for the post 
LM - good luck to you and J today      

Heaps - I've been trying that! 2 syllables works best so the name needs to be fairly short 

Morning all. 

Anna x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

morning ladies

Heaps... well done on the house honey woo hoo its the start of good things xx

annasb... lol its hard chosing names for animals xxx 

love to you all.. sun shining again hope it stays for a few weeks for my hols xxx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Heaps - fab news on the house, I am in Horwich on 13th July any good for you?

LM - thinking of you and Jas today     

Tracey -     

Day 2 of anti b's, felt really grotty last night, hope it's just cos yesterday was such a high dose


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

morning driver.. antibiotics can make you feel pretty poop hun


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

morning popsi, what you got planned for the day?


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck Tracey!!  I'm really glad you feel positive about it.

But I'm sorry, I really hate this:  "negativity is a self fulfilling prophecy."  To me, it's like saying, "if it doesn't work, it's your fault because you didn't BELIEVE."  Gah.  But that's just my issues coming to the fore!  Don't mind me.

I'm glad you're feeling positive - and I'm feeling positive for you, too.    And thanks, I'm determined to swim today - even though it's grey and dull at the moment.  I think the water will be a smidge warmer after the hot days we've had.

Zahida, the waiting is awful.  I'm so sorry there's a bit more of it for you - but I'm sure it will be okay!

"I have read that - TMI alert!! - brown spotting at the beginning of your period is a sign of this - has anyone else heard this?"  Nope.  And I've had endo for years.  I've had brown spotting sometimes, and none more recently, and I know the endo's worsened.  Whatever you read, the ONLY true way to diagnose Endo is to see it in the flesh.  Stop letting Dr Google mess with your mind!!!   

Sorry, Lucy, I've no advice, as I've only had NHS treatment.  But I feel your pain re the coffee!!

Popsi, it will be done soon, and then you can relax.  Hang on in there!!!  Hugs to you.

"We kept saying we would get a dog when I was on mat leave"  We kept saying we'd get one when the kids went to school!!!  *eyeroll*  I like Molly and Mia.    You should ask the pup....  

FANTASTIC, Heaps!!  WOOOOOOOTTT!!!  I love it when, in house moves, something happens that just feels right... makes it all Meant To Be....   

Yesterday was miserable, just couldn't make myself do anything useful.  Hoping today will be better.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

driver.. no big plans today bit of shopping and playing i think staying close to home today as off for the day to the beach tomorrow xxx

aofc.. love to see you honey, hope the sunshine makes you feel a little better today.. and if it doesnt well dont worry your allowed to feel low sometimes honey xxx


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Ooh Driver hope you feel better on the antibs today - the anti-nausea tablets not quite doing their job?     

Heaps - that's super-fantastic news on the house     hope this is the start of great things to come   

LM - I know you're probably not reading but thinking of you and Jase today                     

and Steph, thanks for updating us   

AnnaSB - good luck with those name choices, I don't envy you.... it's really difficult    but I'm sure whatever you choose will suit her perfectly   

Morning Popsi        great that the legalities are going as they should at the moment - it won't be long now     Beach sounds good - Princess will love that   
Tracey, good luck and have fun with the    I don't know about negativity but let's hope positivity is a self-fulfilling prophecy too      

Zahida - when do you expect to hear from the clinic     

Louise, glad you had a lovely holiday (barring the bumps   )

and Laura glad you had an enjoyable few days too   

LW - you are truly amazing for organising this C test    thankyou!   

Lucy - welcome - great AMH! I would echo the other girls and say from recommendation the Lister and the Jinemed seem to be the best bet for poor responders.  It's so difficult to know how to make the right decision when you feel as if you are running against the clock    Good luck   

Hi AoC, hope you get a lovely swim in today whatever the weather   

Went for a lush barbecue on the beach last night 'cos it was such a beautiful evening - it was yummy!      

  to everyone else and love to you all   

IzziLu xXx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies     

IzziLu - glad you had a lovely time on the beach - I hadn't realised you were close to one - did you go paddling as well?   

Popsi - glad that things are going well and hope you have a lovely time at the beach again tomorrow.  

AOC- I'm so sorry you're feeling down - have some of these        . It looks like you had fun planting your salad vegetables, so it'll be nice when they're ready for harvesting. I hope you have a lovely swim today and that the water is a bit warmer.   

Driver - sorry you're feeling grotty -      that it was just the initial reaction to the anti-b's and that you are OK today.   

Sobroody - sorry that your eye is still painful but glad your kidney is a bit better. Molly is a nice name. Roxy is a bit of a minger on Eastenders!!!   

Heaps      I'm delighted for you about the house - and I really     that this is the start of some good luck for you and DH. Good luck today and tomorrow - you'll be fab and  will have loads of students signing up to look at rocks   .       

Steph - thanks for posting LM's text and have fun at your MIL's - I look forward to some piccies on you return.   

Laura - so glad you had a fun time away - I still don't know how you have time to post on here with your three - you  are definitely supermum.   

Lucy - welcome - you're right, this thread is amazing. Your AMH seems excellent. The best clinics for us PRs are the Lister and the Jinemed in Istanbul - both are excellent, so it depends if you're happy to go abroad, or not. Just out of interest, why not drink decaff coffee - I have been for the last year and can't taste the difference.   

Louises - so glad you had a lovely time in Greece - I bet it was lovely and warm. Sorry about the bumps - I would have asked the one on the plane if I could have her booze!!! I quite often get brown spotting at the start of AF and don't have endo, so I think Dr Google could be telling porkies there. Who are you seeing at the Lister?   

Zahida - so sorry for the delay - hopefully it will be a short lived thing just until they check things out. Sorry too that your sister had a tough time yesterday.      

Tracey - I wonfer how they can tell there is an egg inside - did they do a blood test, or did they just look at it? Good luck with the    and keep believing.      

LW - I can't believe that Toby is just over 2 weeks already - are there any more piccies?   

Malini - hope the jabbing is going OK and that your tum and bum are not too sore. Sending you loads of         . What time are you off on Sunday?   

Leola - lovely to have you back and am so impressed with your sock knitting - I can only do straight lines, hence the blanket  - I may well be cursing on Monday when I'm trying to sew it together. Love the piccie of your new doggie on **.   

Jo - hope all is going well at your scan.       

LM - hope all goes well for EC today.       

Shortie - hope the reopening of the cafe went well.   

Thanks for all you good wishes for our anniversary - I was well and truly spoiled by RH - he brought in croissants for breakfast, yummy danish pastries for lunch and an Indian takeaway for dinner, which we eat outside in the sunshine - it was very romantic. Fortunately I was weighed on Wednesday for the anaesthetic, so I'll blame any extra weight gain now on Chip!!! I'm now into single figures for the number of squares left - I shall be glad when it's finished now.    Still, it's kept me from going totally      and I hope it will be OK for Chip.

Love and            to everyone.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## ladyh (Jun 16, 2010)

hi ladies,

this is my first post on here and the first thing I want to say is while i haven't posted before I have been reading for weeks and the information &support I've got from the posts has been amazing, so thank you all. 

So, here's my tale: 

I have just had a failed ivf cycle (nhs, at the homerton, in hackney, london).  I knew my chances were low, but all the way thru was told my first cycle was about learning about my body/how I respond etc.  And I'd have at east 1, if not 2 more attempts on the nhs. 

I'm 36, I have extremely low amh (0.3) and fsh is 4.3  (always feel like a supermodel giving my stats, um, sort of)....  I was put on long protocol - superfact 0.5, then 1mg. With Gonal [email protected] 450 all the way through - even with these max doses, i only had one follicle, and when they went for egg collection there were no eggs. 

All of this was pretty gutting, obviously, even though i'd tried to prepare myself... I hung onto the hope that they'd have a few more tricks up their sleeve...but when i went to the debrief, they said I responded so poorly they wouldn't treat me further, and recommend egg donor.  This was such a shock as it was the first time anyone had mentioned it. Yes, i know my chances are v slim, but i thought i'd get a few more goes with the nhs. I can appeal, but when i asked if they did treat me again would they use the same protocol they said yes, which seems like a waste of time...so now considering private...so, here's my question (sorry its taken so long).... does anyone know which clinics specialise in low amh? Ideally in london, but I'd consider international travel too)...  all i want is a second opinion that i can trust... thanks ladies, keep up the great work

x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Jo & Zahida     

LM - I know you've no internet access at the apartment babes, but if you're looking in at some point from an internet cafe     hope there were lots of eggies today and they all make super, faboooolooous embies  

Anna of C -  

Izzi  Hey sweetie, where am I at&#8230;well I finished my antibiotics (1st round) on the 7th of May and then had a hysteroscopy on the 14th (which was completely normal and showed no signs of scarring) and I am now waiting for my AF (probs 29/30th of June) for re-test, so fingers crossed that I've kicked it and can get on with organising my LIT etc. Your numbers weren't too high, so I am hoping that you will be rid of this curse shortly xx

RC  Happy anniversary honey. Mags and I had quite a few drinks for you last night at our glamorous clothes swapping party. It was muchus funnus!! Hope you aren't too bored in hospital. Your hubby is soooooooo lovely, your celebrations sounded lovely xx

Tracey  willing your golden follie to be "The one" xxx

Lou  I have endo and I do spot quite a few days prior to AF, but I wasn't aware that , that was as a result of the endo. 
Good luck with Lister appointment on Tuesday&#8230;all seems real now hey!!

Lucy501 - Hello. You've come to the right place. I also have high FSH and I took all the things that you say you're taking and I do acu too. Have you also considered DHEA (DHEA.com), my immunologist suggested that I should take 75mg as it would improve egg quality. Just a suggestion, but have you considered going abroad for treatment? A lot of us ladies on here have opted for treatment abroad at places like Reprofit in the Czech republic or the Jinemed/Dogus (Turkey/Cyprus), the costs are cheaper and they have very good success rates. Good luck whatever you decide.

Popsi   You're little girl is a very, very lucky lady to have such a wonderful mum. I hope that the next few weeks fly for you and you can get on with being a family without all of the legals hanging over you xx

Anna SB  Hey hun how you diddling? Ahhhh I think Molly is a good name for your pup xx

Heaps  Yeyy on getting the house xx

Laura  Hiya matey, lovely to see you.

Steph   You beat me to it was just going to post LM's text message.

Lady H - So sorry honey. I am also sorry that you've fallen foul with the NHS and been given the standard DE speech, that I think all of us on here have had at one time or another If you read my post to Lucy maybe treatment abroad might be something to consider for you too. The Lister in London are also extremely good with PR's like us, so maybe having a consult there might be a good thing to do. On a personal note, when I was given that speech I complained heavily to my PCT and asked to be moved to another hospital which they agreed to, so maybe that might be worth considering. Nothing ventured hey hun!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

just a quick post as I was meant to be working this morning but ended up viewing a house and having coffee until now.

Heaps.  LW reminded us of the old saying 'new house, new baby' she has a new house and as you know a new baby!  

This has partly prompted me to go house hunting.  It is mad that I am generally the sort of person who walks under ladders with out a second thought a I don't believe in superstitions, or seing the future.  and here I am believing a friends MIL who has never met me but says she can see good news for me and looking at houses when we don't need to move!!  IF sends you doolally.


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a LM update :-

They got 14 eggs       , they will see what tomorrow brings before deciding whether to have a 3 or 5 day transfer.

Will get the Barry White on extra loud to make sure they can here it in Nicosia


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just got the internet back at home after nearly 5 days without so apols for short post but need to get some things done before I lose it again....


----------



## ladyh (Jun 16, 2010)

Swinny: thanks for the speedy response & the info too,its much appreciated. 
Weirdly comforting to here you refer to it as the DE speech.... lol... nice to know it wasn't just me being overly sensitive. The Lister keeps coming up as a suggestion, so I'll prob take your advice & have a consult with them... and also look into the options abroad you suggested too...again,its great to have  pointers.  i may complain/appeal, usually i have no problem speaking up for my rights but I also don't want to waste valuable time fighting the system...def don't want to stick with a clinic which has no faith in me/my body.... if you do one cycle privately does that prevent you then going back to the nhs?  x


----------



## IzziLu (Feb 18, 2010)

Woohoo great news from Cyprus       thanks for the update Driver (how ya doin today?   ) Will get the BW playing on max for our LM          

Swinny keeping everything crossed for your re-test at the end of the month   

Tracey - moving house as a fertility aid? If it feels right go for it!    

RC, no paddling just eating    the water's too cold and I'm a bit of a wuss    Glad DH looked after you so well for your anniversary and the blanket is almost finished   

Lady H - so sorry about your first response to IVF and withdrawal of NHS funding    I too had the DE speech and the prospect of an appeal dangled which was then withdrawn wasting me several months. It is devastating when the news comes but stick with these girls and they'll help you through the minefield    I'm off to Jinemed in Turkey for my next TX, but that's mainly because living in Cornwall, London isn't all that convenient for me so I might as well make a holiday of it    If London is better for you the Lister does come highly recommended.  Good luck   

I xXx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New Home this way ladies >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239533.new#new


----------

